# Trails auf Teneriffa



## hiTCH-HiKER (18. März 2014)

Wir sind in zwei Wochen mit den Enduros auf Teneriffa und ich wollte euch mal fragen, welche launigen All Mountain / Freeride Trails man dort unbedingt ausprobiert haben sollte?
Wir sind zu dritt, werden uns also evtl. auch mal ein, zwei Tage gegenseitig shutteln können.
Wäre schön ein paar Tipps von euch zu bekommen, was ihr empfehlen könnt.

So in der Art wie der GR 131 "die Wand" von Roque de los Muchachos bis Puerto de Tazacorte auf La Palma...


----------



## on any sunday (19. März 2014)

Teneriffa ist die Insel der Bikeverbot Schilder, bemüh mal die Suche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (19. März 2014)

Wenn ihr es euch einfach machen wollt, geht am besten zu mtb-active. Der Ralf kennt die legalen Strecken.


----------



## farbraum (19. März 2014)

.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (19. März 2014)

Ja mal sehen, wir haben unsere eigenen Bikes dabei, insofern spricht nicht grundsätzlich etwas gegen 1-2 Tage shutteln.
Trotzdem würde ich mich sehr über Anregungen bezüglich Trails von euch freuen


----------



## scylla (19. März 2014)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Ja mal sehen, wir haben unsere eigenen Bikes dabei, insofern spricht nicht grundsätzlich etwas gegen 1-2 Tage shutteln.
> Trotzdem würde ich mich sehr über Anregungen bezüglich Trails von euch freuen



Orotavatal -> mit dem ersten Bus hoch nach El Portillo und den einheimischen Bikern hinterher 
Alternativ die Piste von unten nach El Portillo hochtrampeln und sich einprägen, wo die Biker durchflitzen (die Piste kreuzt 2-3 Strecken). 
Die Wanderwege dort sind leider alle mit Schildern bestückt. Die Strecken, wo die Einheimischen rumflitzen, sind Biker-Strecken und "geduldet".


----------



## account2.0 (20. März 2014)

Um mtb-active kommt man da eigentlich kaum herum, hab da selber gute Erfahrungen. Die besten Trails sind im Anaga-gebirge (wo auch der 2. Flughafen ist), das sind dann auch bei mtb-active die wirklich anspruchsvollen Touren. Evtl. findet man auf einschlägigen GPS-Seiten irgendwelche Touren.
Habe selbst auch auf eigene Faust etwas gesucht, sobald es interessant wurde prangte auch schon ein Radverbotsschild. Hab deswegen dann auch geführte Touren mitgemacht (was ich sonst nie mache), um überhaupt mal den Asphalt unter den Reifen wegzukriegen. Ich würde mtb-active nochmal ne Chance geben. Ansonsten:


scylla schrieb:


> Orotavatal -> mit dem ersten Bus hoch nach El Portillo und den einheimischen Bikern hinterher
> .


 Der Downhillbus fährt auch nur einmal früh morgens, soweit ich weiss. Viel Spass auf jeden Fall!


----------



## swe68 (20. März 2014)

farbraum schrieb:


> ...Schilder hin oder her...


Was meinst Du mit "Schilder hin oder her"?


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (28. März 2014)

Danke für eure bisherigen Tipps!

Was wir auf jeden Fall machen werden:

- Orotavatal -> mit dem ersten Bus hoch nach El Portillo
- diverse Trails im Anaga-Gebirge (dort wohnen wir)

Kennt jemand den aktuellen Zustand des Trails direkt von _Pico Inglés_ nach _Valleseco_ runter, ist der vernünftig und sicher fahrbar oder recht ausgesetzt oder kaputt?

Weitere Ideen natürlich immer gerne


----------



## EDA (17. Oktober 2014)

Wo schlage ich am besten mein Lager in Teneriffa fürs CC-Fahren auf. Ich suche beeindruckende Landschaft, einsame Pisten, Möglichkeit für viele Höhenmeter und Lange am Meer. Top-Trails brauche ich nicht unbedingt (habe ich zuhause). In GPS Tour habe ich etliche Touren in der Nähe von Alcala gesehen. Guiding finde ich nicht gut. Das passt meist nicht fürs KM- und HM-Schrubben. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scylla (23. Oktober 2014)

Aktuell würde ich Teneriffa niemandem mehr zum Biken empfehlen, außer man ist ausschließlich an den geschaufelten Freeride Trails im Orotava Tal interessiert, oder fährt ausschließlich geführte Touren mit einer Bikestation.
Die bikerfeindliche Einstellung auf der Insel, die mich bereits 2011 erschreckt hat, hat sich wohl zum schlechteren entwickelt.
Wir sind hier gezielt nur noch im Anaga-Gebirge unterwegs, da das fast der einzige Teil der Insel ist, wo noch nicht an jedem Wanderweg Bikeverbotsschilder hängen (mal abgesehen davon, dass es dort die besten Trails gibt .
Innerhalb von drei Tagen wurden wir jetzt zweimal blöd angemacht: einmal wurden wir auf der Straße (!!) radelnd von einem vorbeifahrenden "Agente Forestal" Auto gestoppt und eindrücklich darauf hingewiesen, dass es im Anaga verboten sei, auf Trails zu fahren. Ein zweites Mal wurden wir auf einem Trail von einer Französin (laut eigener Aussage "Lehrerin auf der Insel" - no further comment ) wüst beschimpft, bevor wir auch nur den Mund aufmachen konnten. Sie drohte uns mit Strafen und den Parkrangern (wir waren nicht mal in der Nähe des Nationalparks), es sei auf Wanderwegen grundsätzlich verboten zu biken, und wir sollen gefälligst auf "Radwegen" fahren.

Wer mich und meinen Mann kennt, weiß, dass wir definitiv keine Shredderbiker sind, stets bemüht sind, auf Wegen keine Spuren zu hinterlassen,  und Wanderern stets höflich und zuvorkommend begegnen. In beiden Situationen kann ich mir kein Fehlverhalten und keine Provokation vorwerfen.

Sowas ist mir jedenfalls noch selten begegnet, und kann einem den ganzen Urlaub verderben. Man fühlt sich hier als Biker nicht willkommen, sondern gejagt.
Diese Insel sieht mich und mein Geld jedenfalls nicht wieder, bis sich hier grundsätzlich vieles ändert 
Ich würde jedem raten, es ebenso zu handhaben. Es gibt noch andere schöne Bike-Ziele, wo man sich deutlich willkommener fühlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (24. Oktober 2014)

Wir konnten einen der besten Trails nicht fahren, da er den halben Tag von der Polizei bewacht wird, total krank... und da sagt man München wäre eine Stadt mit hoher Polizeipräsenz, was für ein Blödsinn!
Wenn man eh nach Teneriffa fliegt, dann lohnt es sich schon das eigene Bike mitzunehmen (der mir bekannte Verleih im Norden der Insel ist arrogant, unzuverlässig und generell Murks). Wenn man hingegen die Wahl hat, dann gibt es tatsächlich momentan etliche bessere Bike-Reviere, wo man auch herzlich von den Menschen empfangen wird. Sowas nennt sich dann zu recht Urlaub 

Aus diesen Gründen ist meine Teneriffa-Bilderseite auch nicht über meine Homepage direkt zugänglich und ich habe mir nicht die Mühe gemacht Touren zu kartographieren, die eh illegal sind:
http://endurama.de/teneriffa.html


----------



## scylla (24. Oktober 2014)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Wenn man hingegen die Wahl hat, dann gibt es tatsächlich momentan etliche bessere Bike-Reviere, wo man auch herzlich von den Menschen empfangen wird. Sowas nennt sich dann zu recht Urlaub



So schaut's aus.
Wir werden zwar weiterhin den Flughafen auf TF nutzen, aber nur, um dann auf schnellstem Weg in die Fähre nach La Gomera einzusteigen. Fahrtzeit: 50 min, Unterschied: eine Welt.


----------



## EDA (24. Oktober 2014)

Hast Du das Bike so wie auf dem Bild abgebildet als Gepäck aufgegeben? Richtig lässige Alternative zum Bikekkoffer.
Das mit Teneriffa lasse ich dann mal besser. Ich war dieses Jahr von Gran Canaria angetan, deshalb meine Ideen für Teneriffa. Dann wird es aber wohl besser wieder Gran Canaria. Oder habt Ihr Tipps für eine andere gute Destination im Winter (Dez./Jan.)? Südafrika fände ich gut. Ich will aber nicht so lange fliegen.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (24. Oktober 2014)

EDA schrieb:


> Hast Du das Bike so wie auf dem Bild abgebildet als Gepäck aufgegeben? Richtig lässige Alternative zum Bikekkoffer.



Ja, das holt dann ein Mitarbeiter vom Gepäck ab und schiebt es in den Frachtraum des Fliegers, so ähnlich wie mit Surfbrettern etc.
Im Grunde hatte ich es schon übertrieben mit dem Einpacken, beim nächsten Mal würde ich nur die großen Flächen bisserl einwickeln.
Aber mit jeder Saison nimmt halt auch die Sorge um Lackschäden ab 
Das hat richtig gut geklappt und bei der Linie Norwegian kostet die Mitnahme des Enduro eh nur einen Appel und ein Ei...


----------



## scylla (24. Oktober 2014)

Kannst ja auch mal La Palma ausprobieren. Dort ist man (abgesehen von einem kleinen Intermezzo vor einem halben Jahr) auch als Biker noch willkommen (bis auf den Nationalpark natürlich, aber das kann man ja verstehen und sich dran halten, sofern man sich außerhalb frei bewegen darf).
Aber Gran Canaria ist schon auch gut.


----------



## EDA (24. Oktober 2014)

La Palma ist etwas klein, oder? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (24. Oktober 2014)

EDA schrieb:


> La Palma ist etwas klein, oder?


na fuer 2 wochen reicht's locker. hab ich vor ein paar jahren mal ausfuehrlich was dazu geschrieben.


----------



## on any sunday (24. Oktober 2014)

Wenn er wirklich nur "CC-Touren" fahren möchte, könnten es auf La Palma bei zwei Wochen abr doch langweilig werden.


----------



## fatz (24. Oktober 2014)

ah ok. n paar trails bin ich damals schon runtergekommen. nur cc koennt echt knapp werden.


----------



## rayc (24. Oktober 2014)

Alternativ zu den Kanaren ist Südspanien eine Überlegung wert.
Besonders die Sierra Nevada.
Ist halt nicht so warm wie die Kanaren.


----------



## scylla (24. Oktober 2014)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Wenn er wirklich nur "CC-Touren" fahren möchte, könnten es auf La Palma bei zwei Wochen abr doch langweilig werden.



Hm, ja ok. An CC-Touren hab ich beim Tippen nicht mehr gedacht. Wenn man alle Trails abklappert reicht LP dicke für 2 Wochen, aber Pisten gibt's da glaub fast weniger als Trails (zumindest falls man Betonpisten mit >30% Steigung nicht mitrechnet)


----------



## ursinator2.0 (2. November 2014)

Komme gerade aus Teneriffa zurück. Zur Ehrenrettung der Insel muss man sagen, dass es wenigstens für CC doch noch Möglichkeiten gibt, da ja die Pisten ausserhalb des Nationalparks und ausserhalb vom Tenogebirge legal befahrbar sind. Etwa Esperanzawald oder oberes Orotavatal. Nervig ist generell der Höhenmeterverbrauch auf Asphalt, da sich der Siedlungsgürtel gerne auf über 1000Hm hochzieht (etwa unterhalb der genannten Gebiete), die man als nichtshuttlender Selberfahrer dann noch zusätzlich zur eigenen Tour vorher und nachher bewältigen muss (habe bisher immer in Puerto de la cruz gewohnt), immerhin kommt man so auf seine Höhenmeter ;-)
Was Trails betrifft, ist der Mountainbiker hier tatsächlich der Feind. Im Anaga gehts noch, aber ich fürchte, das ist auch nur noch eine Frage der Zeit. War aber trotzdem nochmal schön, dagewesen zu sein. Ich wusste ja schon vorher, was mich erwartet.


----------



## scylla (2. November 2014)

ursinator2.0 schrieb:


> Im Anaga gehts noch, aber ich fürchte, das ist auch nur noch eine Frage der Zeit.



Dachte ich bislang auch, aber auch im Anaga ist die schöne Zeit wohl rum.
Man wird anscheinend bereits durch den Besitz eines Mountainbikes als Schurke klassifiziert und entsprechend in unfreundlichem Ton verwarnt. Selbst wenn man harmlos auf der Straße rumfährt. Passiert im Anaga, siehe unten.
Es waren auch auffallend viele Forstautos unterwegs, die scheinbar regelmäßig die Straßen im Anaga patroullieren (wahrscheinlich unter anderem um "Verbrecher", also Mountainbiker, auf frischer Tat zu ertappen).



scylla schrieb:


> einmal wurden wir auf der Straße (!!) radelnd von einem vorbeifahrenden "Agente Forestal" Auto gestoppt und eindrücklich darauf hingewiesen, dass es im Anaga verboten sei, auf Trails zu fahren.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (3. November 2014)

Unsere Begegnung mit der lokalen Polizei war auch im Anaga, deshalb würde ich selbst davon abraten. Und auf der Freeride-Strecke vom ersten Teide-Bushalt an der Nationalparksgrenze runter nach Cruz, da haben sogar Locals schon Strafen zahlen müssen. Das nimmt mittlerweile Formen an wie man sie nur aus totalitären Systemen kennt.


----------



## rayc (3. November 2014)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> ...Das nimmt mittlerweile Formen an wie man sie nur aus totalitären Systemen kennt.


Also wie in Österreich. 

Meine private Sperrliste enthält neben Österreich, Baden-Württenberg nun auch Teneriffa.


----------



## mtb-active (3. November 2014)

Hallo Leute,
also ganz soooo schlimm wie einige hier beschreiben ist es auch nicht aber zufriedenstellt ist  die Situation selbstverständlich nicht.  Erst mal zu Don Hitch-Hiker, wer in einer Zona de Exclusion (Pico del Ingles) mit einer Bikerimage freundlichen Fullface Mupfel auf der Birne von einem Agente Forestal angesprochen wird braucht sich net zu wundern. Geht gar nicht!!! In den Zonas Uso moderado hingegen wird biken auf NICHT markierten Wanderwegen geduldet. Übrigens gibt's Agente Forestale nur im Gemeindegebiet Santa Cruz also fahrt's halt im Gebiet La Laguna  @Ray, da wo ihr unterwegs wart ist auch verboten, Zona Exlusio und markierter Wanderweg, also doppelt gemoppelt 
Die Lienen von El Portillo sind OK  Bitte KEINE Markierten Wanderwege Fahren!!!! Es gibt mehr als genügend nicht markierte Wanderwege )
Auf den anderen Inseln ist die Gesetzeslage ähnlich La Palma z.B. ist die gleiche Provinz (Bundesland).
Falls ihr negative Erfahrungen mit Ranger oder ähnliches gemacht habt könnt ihr euch auch direkt an die Tourismus Behörde wenden. 
www.webtenerife.de
Danke für eure Unterstützung.

Saludos Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (3. November 2014)

Hi Ralf,
Danke für deinen Einwurf und die Erklärungen!

Der Vergleich zu den anderen Inseln hinkt leider. Es kommt nicht immer ausschließlich auf die Gesetzeslage an. Entscheidend ist auch, wie damit umgegangen wird. Damit meine ich nicht nur das Verhalten und die "Gesetzesauslegung" der offiziellen Stellen, sondern auch, wieweit sich das auf das Verhalten der Wanderer auswirkt. Mit beiden Seiten haben wir auf Teneriffa negative Erfahrungen gemacht. Auf anderen Inseln hingegen noch nie! Und wie ich schon geschrieben habe, ich kann mir hierbei kein Fehlverhalten und keine Provokation meinerseits vorwerfen.

Zu deinem Fullface-Einwurf sag ich lieber nichts, diese Diskussion wurde an anderer Stelle bereits bis zum Erbrechen geführt.

Wie weit geht eigentlich das Gebiet von Santa Cruz? Die Agente Forestal Autos patroullieren bis in die letzten Straßen vom Anaga, auch hinten bei Chamorga.



mtb-active schrieb:


> Bitte KEINE Markierten Wanderwege Fahren!!!! Es gibt mehr als genügend nicht markierte Wanderwege )



Leider haben wir dieses Jahr bereits die markierten Wanderwege in sehr traurigem Zustand erlebt. Ok, es war ein schweres Unwetter voraus gegangen. Trotzdem habe ich den Eindruck, dass die Wegpflege im Anaga nicht so wirklich gut funktioniert, ich habe den Vergleich zu drei Jahren im Voraus, und die Wege wurden einfach kontinuierlich immer schlechter und ungepflegter. Unmarkierte Wanderwege sind so ein Spielchen. Entweder sie sind von Bikern "hergerichtet" und sehen entsprechend aus wie Downhill-Strecken. Oder sie sind total gestrüppig zugewuchert und sehr verfallen. Wir haben's probiert und waren in den meisten Fällen wenig begeistert.

Wenn man Solo unterwegs ist, hat man eh große Probleme damit, zu wissen, was man darf und was nicht. Ein paar Wege, die in alten Karten als markierter Wanderweg drin sind, stellen sich vor Ort als nicht mehr markiert heraus. Auch, wo Zona Exclusivo und wo Zona Uso Modarato sein soll, ist in keiner mir bekannten Karte verzeichnet.
Also ist Teneriffa im Endeffekt, wie ich schon früher schrieb, eigentlich nur noch machbar, wenn man mit euch oder einer anderen Bikestation fährt. Oder das Glück hat, einen lokalen Biker zu kennen, der einen informiert (wer hat das schon?). Wer gerne allein und ohne Bikestation unterwegs sein will, hat verloren und sollte lieber eine freundlichere Insel besuchen.
Die Downhill- und Freeride-Strecken bei El Portillo und andere von Bikern geshapte "Nicht-Wanderwege" sind auch nicht jedermanns Sache, um darauf einen kompletten Urlaub zu verbringen. Sie sind nett, keine Frage, aber man muss es mögen.


----------



## mtb-active (3. November 2014)

Hallo Leute,
also ganz soooo schlimm wie einige hier beschreiben ist es auch nicht aber zufriedenstellt ist  die Situation selbstverständlich nicht.  Erst mal zu Don Hitch-Hiker, wer in einer Zona de Exclusion (Pico del Ingles) mit einer Bikerimage freundlichen Fullface Mupfel auf der Birne von einem Agente Forestal angesprochen wird braucht sich net zu wundern. Geht gar nicht!!! In den Zonas Uso moderado hingegen wird biken auf NICHT markierten Wanderwegen geduldet. Übrigens gibt's Agente Forestale nur im Gemeindegebiet Santa Cruz also fahrt's halt im Gebiet La Laguna  @Ray, da wo ihr unterwegs wart ist auch verboten, Zona Exlusio und markierter Wanderweg, also doppelt gemoppelt 
Die Lienen von El Portillo sind OK  Bitte KEINE Markierten Wanderwege Fahren!!!! Es gibt mehr als genügend nicht markierte Wanderwege )
Auf den anderen Inseln ist die Gesetzeslage ähnlich La Palma z.B. ist die gleiche Provinz (Bundesland).
Falls ihr negative Erfahrungen mit Ranger oder ähnliches gemacht habt könnt ihr euch auch direkt an die Tourismus Behörde wenden. 
www.webtenerife.de
Danke für eure Unterstützung.

Saludos Ralf


----------



## mtb-active (3. November 2014)

ups doppelt gepostet 
Wo genau die Grenzen der verschiedenen Zonen sind ist in der Tat etwas verwirrend ( Folgende Zonen sind tabu: Pico Ingles, Chinamada, Las Vueltas (Taganana) und vom Bailadero Richtung Chamorga. Dort ist selbst wandern nur auf wenigen wegen erlaubt. 
Hier ein Link zu den Grenzen der verschiedenen Zonen im Anaga: ftp://ftp.gobiernodecanarias.org/planeamientoenp/AnagaNormativo.html#4.3
Und sorry wegen des Fullface aber das ist echt ein Problem. In den Augen vieler bist du damit ein anderer Mensch.  Man muss auch die Wanderer verstehen, sieht halt echt fies aus Für die Ranger bist du mit Fullface ein DHler, und die wollen sie nicht 
Aber bitte bitte, beschwert euch bei der Tourismus Behörde. Wanderer tun das auch und wie's scheint mit Erfolg (

Cheers Ralf


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (3. November 2014)

Ganz so locker wie MTB-Active beschreibt ist es leider nicht, denn selbst auf den angelegten Strecken von El Portillo wird immer mal wieder (ich meine von der Forst- oder Umweltbehörde) deftig abkassiert, gerade auch bei den Locals. Also ich sehe eigentlich keinen Grund warum man nach Teneriffa zum Enduro fahren oder Freeriden reisen sollte, wenn es mittlerweile so viele Ziele mit herzlichen Menschen gibt, die einen unabhängig von der Helmform freundlich behandeln.
So selten wie ich auf Trails beim Runterfahren auf Wanderer treffe, da halten wir meistens kurz an auf einen Schnack, das ist doch keine große Sache und die Leute sind bisher immer nett gewesen. Nur wenn dir von der Trail-Stasi schon am Einstieg die Weiterfahrt verwehrt wird (und das war sicher nicht nur Helmsache), dann ist es halt schwierig.
Für CC und Rennradfahrer mag die Sache wieder anders aussehen, das kann ich nicht beurteilen.

Ich würde mich als Tourist da auch net groß beschweren, sondern eine der vielen Alternativen aufsuchen.


----------



## scylla (3. November 2014)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Also ich sehe eigentlich keinen Grund warum man nach Teneriffa zum Enduro fahren oder Freeriden reisen sollte, wenn es mittlerweile so viele Ziele mit herzlichen Menschen gibt, die einen unabhängig von der Helmform freundlich behandeln.



mehr ist nicht hinzuzufügen 

Um doch noch einen kleinen Satz zu der Helmdiskussion zu verlieren: ich bin in letzter Zeit auch öfter mal mit Vollvisierhelm unterwegs, und die einzigen negativen Bemerkungen dazu kommen nicht von Wanderern, sondern von Bikern (und das nicht mal im realen Leben, sondern nur im IBC Forum)  Gerade letztens auf den Kanaren habe ich von ein paar Wanderern sogar ein explizites Lob zu meinem Helm gehört, weil sie es auf den entsprechenden Wegen sehr sinnvoll fanden, sich entsprechend zu schützen. Es kommt immer darauf an, wie man den Leuten begegnet. Und dass man unter einem Vollvisierhelm kein Lächeln erkennen würde, ist ein Märchen, ich bekomm jedenfalls meistens eins zurück. Auf Teneriffa hab ich's mir aufgrund der Forstbehörden-Problematik speziell auf der Straße beim Uphill  aber letztendlich verkniffen und wieder die Halbschale genommen.


----------



## ursinator2.0 (3. November 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> So schaut's aus.
> Wir werden zwar weiterhin den Flughafen auf TF nutzen, aber nur, um dann auf schnellstem Weg in die Fähre nach La Gomera einzusteigen. Fahrtzeit: 50 min, Unterschied: eine Welt.


Wie sieht das konkret aus? Ihr müsst ja vom Flugi (süd vermutlich) zur Fähre kommen (wahrscheinlich Santa Cruz?). Kann man da mit öffentlichem Bus fahren?


----------



## scylla (3. November 2014)

Fähre geht ab Los Christianos, also nicht so weit vom Flughafen Süd (wo die meisten Flieger hin gehen).
Es gibt drei Möglichkeiten: Bus, Taxi, oder Mietwagen.
Wir haben die Mietwagen-Option gewählt. Vorteil ist, dass man den ganzen Krempel ab dem Flughafen einfach im Auto verstaut hat, und für den Transfer nicht dauernd umladen und hinter sich her zerren muss. Vor allem gut, wenn man das eigene Fahrrad dabei hat. Nachteil ist, dass es teurer wird (Auto kostet auf der Fähre extra). Man muss halt gut schauen, nicht alle Autovermieter erlauben es, ihre Autos auf einer Fähre auf eine andere Insel mitzunehmen.


----------



## Pattah (4. November 2014)

Wir kommen Ende November mal bei mtb-active rum und überzeugen uns selbst von der Situation.


----------



## m2000 (4. November 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Fähre geht ab Los Christianos, also nicht so weit vom Flughafen Süd (wo die meisten Flieger hin gehen).
> Es gibt drei Möglichkeiten: Bus, Taxi, oder Mietwagen.
> Wir haben die Mietwagen-Option gewählt. Vorteil ist, dass man den ganzen Krempel ab dem Flughafen einfach im Auto verstaut hat, und für den Transfer nicht dauernd umladen und hinter sich her zerren muss. Vor allem gut, wenn man das eigene Fahrrad dabei hat. Nachteil ist, dass es teurer wird (Auto kostet auf der Fähre extra). Man muss halt gut schauen, nicht alle Autovermieter erlauben es, ihre Autos auf einer Fähre auf eine andere Insel mitzunehmen.



Nicht ganz richtig meine Liebe, wenn du mit dem Auto übersetzt ist es billiger als wenn ihr nur zwei Personentickets löst 
Von San Sebastian de La Gomera aus, ist es auf jeden Fall sinnvoll ein Mietauto zu nehmen, da die Buss Zeiten nicht so toll sind und fast keine Großraumtaxis in San Seb zur verfügung stehen. wenn ihr hier seid meldet euch bitte bei uns, wir geben euch dann eine ordentliche Übersicht wo ihr hier fahren dürft. Auch auf La Gomera gilt: im Nationalpark ist das meiste verboten, aber wir haben massig Wege ausser halb. gerne steh ich euch mit Routen und Shuttle Tips zur Verfügung.

Saludos, Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (4. November 2014)

Das in Nationalparks in Spanien das Biken verboten ist, ist richtig.
Das gilt neben Teneriffa, Gomera ebenso für La Palma und das span. Festland.

Die Kritik an TF gilt der Handhabung außerhalb des Nationalparks.

Das man als Biker sich anständig benimmt, damit es zu keiner Verschlechterung kommt ist das eine.
Ich führe meist sehr nette Gespräche mit Wanderern, diese sind normalerweise keine Bikehasser solange man sie nicht über den Haufen fährt. Meist sind Wanderer interessiert und überrascht was mit den Bike geht.
Klar gibt es auch da schwarze Schafe.

Was schwarze Schafe anrichten können, hat man leider auf La Palma im letzen Spätwinter gesehen.

Ray


----------



## Ertlif (29. November 2014)

ich bin vom 27.12-7.1. auf teneriffa und habe freeride touren bei mtb-active gebucht.
bei 50 minuten fähre...würde zusätzlich sehr gerne den einen oder anderen trail auf la gomera kennenlernen.
kann ich mich da irgendwo mal einklinken?


----------



## Ste-OG (2. Dezember 2014)

@Ertlif: Ich komme am 5.01.15 bei mtb-active vorbei. Vllt. können wir gemeinsam die Fähre nutzen?


----------



## Pattah (3. Dezember 2014)

War übrigens im November bei Ralf und seinem MTB-Active Team. Die kennen richitg gute Trails! Hat Spaß gemacht. und ich habe mir gerade noch einen Kaktusstachel aus dem Finger gezogen ;D


----------



## Ertlif (3. Dezember 2014)

ups. doch einen ganzen stachel. nicht gerade die typische MTB verletzung.
ich hoffe der arme kaktus hatüberlegt.
gute beeserung!


----------



## Ertlif (3. Dezember 2014)

ste-og: da ich am 7. ganz früh morgens wieder fliege und du wohl am 5. erst tagsüber kommst, ist das zeitfenster überschaubar auf den 6.1 zusammengeschrumpft. muss mich auch noch ein bisserl um meine begleitung kümmern - die nicht biked. also, mal sehen, aber eher nicht, und wenn dann ne kurze 3-4 stunden tour um puerto de la cruz herum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## emvau (12. Dezember 2014)

Oh oh, das klingt ja gar nicht gut. :-(  
Darf man denn auf den Pisten noch fahren? Also im Prinzip das Zeug das im alten Haas stand?  Ich war jetzt 9 Jahre nicht mehr da und werde mit meiner Familie zurückkehren. Mein Großer wird mitfahren dürfen und da wären die diese Cc-Touren um die 1000hm perfekt. 

Wieviele geduldete Downhills gibt es denn noch im Orotovatal. Mir würden ja zwei reichen, ein flowiger und ein anspruchsvoller.
Ich nehme gerne auch einen Track. ;-)


----------



## kamikater (12. Dezember 2014)

Ich bin auch im Februar wieder dort und würde gerne wissen, was erlaubt/geduldet ist. Wie sieht es denn im Esperanza-Wald mit den flowigen Wegen aus; sind die noch erlaubt? Wie hoch ist das Risiko erwischt zu werden? Wer gute Touren so um die 1500 hm parat hat (Orotava, Esperanza Anaga), gerne her damit per PM.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (21. Dezember 2014)

Man muss auf einigen Trails schon auf Kakteen achten


----------



## transalp.pl (22. Dezember 2014)

Auf Pisten darf man noch fahren (ausserhalb des Nationalparks - im NP sind auch die meisten Pisten verboten!) und im Corona Forestal auf der Nordseite, im Orotavatal und im Esperanza Wald gibt es ein sehr gut ausgebautes Netz von Pisten die sich absolut lohnen! Die Trails sind zwar fast alle mit Verbotsschildern versehen, aber auch ohne Trails lohnt die Teneriffa in meinen Augen sehr.


----------



## Ertlif (22. Dezember 2014)

geiles bild, hitch-hiker, genau das was ich suche.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (24. Dezember 2014)

Ertlif schrieb:


> geiles bild, hitch-hiker, genau das was ich suche.



Hab deine PN gelesen, ich stell die Tage mal 2-3 Touren rein, damit alle was davon haben. Irgendwie gibt es ja keine richtige Teneriffa-Trail-Seite und da an den von Touris vielgenutzten Wanderwegen eh meist Bull... ähh stabile Polizeibeamte stehen, können ein paar weniger von Fußvolk frequentierte Alternativen bestimmt nicht schaden.


----------



## Ertlif (24. Dezember 2014)

sehr cool. am besten gaaaanz viele stellen wie das was man auf dem bild sieht. ich fahre am 27. los....


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (25. Dezember 2014)

Hier damit du schonmal einen Track in der Tasche hast mein absoluter Favorit im Anaga, diese Tour müsst ihr einfach fahren.
Wir haben da nie auch nur einen einzigen Wanderer angetroffen und von Verbotsschildern ist mir da auch nichts bekannt, das sind fast ausschließlich abgelegene Trails zu kleineren Käffern, wo der 08/15-Touri nicht verkehrt.

Anaga Freeride von Cruz nach Bajamar ans Meeresufer

*Hinweis:*
Der Einstieg zu der als Wegpunkt gekennzeichneten "Downhillabfahrt" sieht folgendermaßen aus, denn ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob es auf dem Track nicht doch der Weg 100m vorher ist (Feedback von dir wäre da super!):





Die Downhillabfahrt beginnt mit schöner Optik und anschließend einer geshapten Strecke mit diversen Kickern durch den Wald:





Einer der schweren Abschnitte auf den Kehren runter nach Pedro Alvarez:





Ausblick am Anfang der Tour auf den Vulkan (Teide):






Flowiger Teil auf dem Bergrücken mit Meerblick (teils leicht ausgesetzter Trail):





Meeresblick auf dem tollen Freeride-Trail bis Bajamar (dort ist auch das Foto von meinem vorletzten Beitrag entstanden):





Viel Spaß damit, im Track ist auch eine Alternative über den Bergrücken verzeichnet, die ich aber nicht empfehlen würde, da der Weg dorthin langweilig ist. Dann doch lieber die Downhillabfahrt nach Pedro Alvarez, der mit einer von Einheimischen geshapten Strecke beginnt und dann zum knallharten "Kehrenmassaker" wird, steil, verblockt, aber alles gut fahrbar. Als Alternative bietet sich ein steiler Downhill mit Einstieg einige hundert Meter vorher an, der aber nur bei völliger Trockenheit empfehlenswert ist, da doch recht steil und steinig.


----------



## Ertlif (25. Dezember 2014)

jo alter. das fette grinsen geht bis teneriffa jetz nicht mehr aus dem gesicht.
geil. werde berichten


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (25. Dezember 2014)

Du hast auf jeden Fall den Neid auf deiner Seite...

Empfehlenswert von Puerto de la Cruz ist natürlich noch der Flow-Klassiker von *El Portillo *nach *Camino de Chasna*:
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.112223.html

Hier geht es hauptsächlich durch den Wald und über einige Kehren mit voller Geschwindigkeit, die gesamte Strecke auch praktisch nie ausgesetzt.
Nur mit den Bäumen darf man sich halt nicht anlegen 

Idealerweise nimmt man den Bus um 9:15 von Puerto de la Cruz nach El Portillo und schließt sich den Locals an (rechtzeitig dort sein, kann sonst ggf. eng werden):
http://www.titsa.com/index.php?accion=linea&IdLinea=348

Die kennen dort auch die etwas härteren Streckenabschnitte, die abseits des oben zitierten GPS-Tracks liegen.

Von Camino de Chasna kann man über sehr steile, kleine Teerstraßen bis zum Strand cruisen und sich dort ein Eis und das übliche Kanaren-Getränk reinziehen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duefi (29. Dezember 2014)

@hiTCH-HiKER :  Vielen Dank für die Tipps und die Fotos! Was hast du für das Bike als Aufpreis gezahlt? Wir fliegen auch mit Norwegian und von 18€ bis 50€ pro Flug und Rad schon alles von den Hotlines gehört...

Freue mich schon am 3ten gehts los! 10 Tage!


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (29. Dezember 2014)

@*Duefi*:
Ich meine das waren 30 Euro pro Flug... aber bei 10 Tagen wäre ja auch 50 Euro wesentlich besser als sich ein Bike vor Ort zu mieten, zumal auf Teneriffa meine Erfahrungen mit Bike-Verleih sehr schlecht waren -> zuvor schriftlich gemachte Zusagen wurden nicht eingehalten, man wollte plötzlich nur noch wochenweise vermieten. Tja damals lief offenbar das Geschäft zu gut und man hat nicht auf die langfristige Bindung der Kundschaft geachtet, selbst schuld.
Daher nehmt unbedingt eure eigenen Bikes mit und wenn ich noch mehr Input gesammelt habe, dann kommt auch auf meine Homepage eine Unterseite für das Freeriden auf Teneriffa mit Tracks und Bildern.


----------



## kamikater (29. Dezember 2014)

@hiTCH-HiKER 
Können bei dem Anaga-Trail die schwierigen Stellen umfahren werden? Sonst wird das für mich eher eine Wanderung mit Bike, denn S3 hab' ich nicht drauf  Ansonsten sieht das auf deinen Bildern ja recht gut aus. Hast du eine Ahnung, in welchem Gebiet (außer Teide-Nationalpark) am schärfsten kontrolliert wird?


----------



## Duefi (29. Dezember 2014)

@hiTCH-HiKER : Vielen Dank! Bin gespannt und werde berichten


----------



## rayc (29. Dezember 2014)

Tenno umbedingt meiden, da wurde schon vor 10 Jahren kontrolliert.

@hiTCH-HiKER hat im Anaga einen der leichtesten Trails vorgeschlagen, der Rest im Anaga ist meist schwerer.

Wenn es leichter seinen soll, dann eher die Ecke um Puerto de la Cruz.
Also Orotavatal und Esperanzawald.

@hiTCH-HiKER, 30 € pro Flug ist günstig.
Ryain-Air nimmt 50 €, Condor 60 € 

1999 habe ich nach TF 0,- DM gezahlt.
Danach 25 DM, dann 25 €, ...


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (29. Dezember 2014)

kamikater schrieb:


> @hiTCH-HiKER
> Können bei dem Anaga-Trail die schwierigen Stellen umfahren werden? Sonst wird das für mich eher eine Wanderung mit Bike, denn S3 hab' ich nicht drauf  Ansonsten sieht das auf deinen Bildern ja recht gut aus. Hast du eine Ahnung, in welchem Gebiet (außer Teide-Nationalpark) am schärfsten kontrolliert wird?



Richtig hart ist eigentlich nur der untere Teil der Downhill-Abfahrt, aber die kannst du dir ja sparen indem du geradeaus weiter fährst (im Track als "Alternative_LaOrilla" gekennzeichnet).
So sparst dir gleich noch die Tragepassage wieder rauf, aber die Tour wird natürlich kürzer.

Sehr schön ist auch der Trail nach Taborno und anschließend weiter nach Afur mit "Far Cry"-Optik, werde ich bei Gelegenheit mal zusammen stellen:





@*kamikater*:
Kontrollen habe ich beim Pico del Ingles gesehen und offiziell darf man wohl auch bei Puerto de la Cruz die Portillo-Abfahrt nicht fahren.
Ansonsten sind mir keine Schilder oder Kontrollen bekannt.


----------



## 08-15 (9. Januar 2015)

So.... nachdem ich eine Woche auf der Insel war, werde ich sie bis auf Weiteres auch auch meinem Portfolio nehmen.
In der Summe (Wetter, Bikeverbote, Altersdurchschnitt der Gäste, Bettenburgen) muss ich da nicht nochmal hin.


----------



## rayc (9. Januar 2015)

... und immer schön eine nette Email an das Tourismusbüro schicken, und schreiben was ihr vom Bikeverbot haltet.
Ich würde schon gerne wieder hin, daher hoffe ich auf Besserung.

Siehe Post von Ralf 



mtb-active schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> also ganz soooo schlimm wie einige hier beschreiben ist es auch nicht aber zufriedenstellt ist  die Situation selbstverständlich nicht.  Erst mal zu Don Hitch-Hiker, wer in einer Zona de Exclusion (Pico del Ingles) mit einer Bikerimage freundlichen Fullface Mupfel auf der Birne von einem Agente Forestal angesprochen wird braucht sich net zu wundern. Geht gar nicht!!! In den Zonas Uso moderado hingegen wird biken auf NICHT markierten Wanderwegen geduldet. Übrigens gibt's Agente Forestale nur im Gemeindegebiet Santa Cruz also fahrt's halt im Gebiet La Laguna  @Ray, da wo ihr unterwegs wart ist auch verboten, Zona Exlusio und markierter Wanderweg, also doppelt gemoppelt
> Die Lienen von El Portillo sind OK  Bitte KEINE Markierten Wanderwege Fahren!!!! Es gibt mehr als genügend nicht markierte Wanderwege )
> Auf den anderen Inseln ist die Gesetzeslage ähnlich La Palma z.B. ist die gleiche Provinz (Bundesland).
> ...


----------



## der12te (18. Januar 2015)

Morgen,
würde im Februar nach Teneriffa zu mtb-active. So wie ich das hier lese ist es zum alleine rumheizen nich so cool aber wenn man mit den Jungs/Mädchen von mtb-aktiv untewegs is sollte es Spaß geben. Richtig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (18. Januar 2015)

der12te schrieb:


> Morgen,
> würde im Februar nach Teneriffa zu mtb-active. So wie ich das hier lese ist es zum alleine rumheizen nich so cool aber wenn man mit den Jungs/Mädchen von mtb-aktiv untewegs is sollte es Spaß geben. Richtig?



Warum willst du ausgerechnet nach Teneriffa zum MTB fahren? Klar kann man dort Spaß haben, aber es wird den MTBlern schon sehr schwer gemacht und man fühlt sich nicht wirklich willkommen. Wir waren halt zum Surfen eh da und haben versucht das Beste daraus zu machen. Wenn ich einen reinen MTB-Urlaub auf den Kanaren planen würde, dann wäre mein Favorit zukünftig definitiv La Palma.

Schau mal hier:


----------



## der12te (18. Januar 2015)

... da war ich schon, würd auch nochmal hin aber die Flüge sind im Februar so teuer - schei.. Ferien....
Wär für andere Vorschläge dankbar.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (18. Januar 2015)

der12te schrieb:


> ... da war ich schon, würd auch nochmal hin aber die Flüge sind im Februar so teuer - schei.. Ferien....
> Wär für andere Vorschläge dankbar.



*Madeira* soll gut sein, war aber selbst noch nicht dort...


----------



## arise (19. Januar 2015)

Kapverden.....um einiges günstiger.


----------



## mw.dd (19. Januar 2015)

der12te schrieb:


> ... da war ich schon, würd auch nochmal hin aber die Flüge sind im Februar so teuer - ...



Nach Teneriffa fliegen und mit der Fähre übersetzen kommt nicht in Frage?


----------



## treksau (24. Januar 2015)

Teneriffa ist schon eine Option wenn man als geführte Tour unterwegs ist. Mtb activ ist schon eine gute Adresse.  Der Ralf macht das immer hin jetzt schon im 15. Jahr. 

War einer denn auch schon mal auf Lanzarote Biken. Hat einer anregungen und Tips????

Lg aus Dortmund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duefi (24. Januar 2015)

Wir sind vor 1,5 Wochen von Teneriffa zurück gekommen. Meine Freundin und ich waren für 8 Tage in Puerto und haben einen Relax - und "Bisschen-Bike" Urlaub gemacht. (Durchschnitt 20°C, 1 Tag Regen, Tagsübers Kurze Hose, abends SoftShell Jacke)

Untergebracht waren wir im Beatrix Hotel, 15min zu Fuss von MTB-Active. Durchschnittliches Publikum war sub 70 und deutsch. Wir haben uns Abends mit den restlichen Bikern zum Essen und Bierchen getroffen. Da hat das nicht gestört 

Ich bin 3x mit MTB Active unterwegs gewesen, meine Freundin war 2x dabei.
Boris und Ralf sind gut drauf, die Touren haben mir richtig gut gefallen und wurden auch an top an die Leistungsfähigkeit der Truppe angepasst. Trails waren Spitze, das Tourprofil mit Shuttles auch für uphill Faule gut machbar. Für mich stimmt da das Preis- / Leistungsverhältnis. Hatten Leihräder, waren technisch i.O. und haben gut gepasst.

Gruß Chris


----------



## martinohl (31. Januar 2015)

sind im März mit RR auf Tener.. übernachtungstipps ? Danke


----------



## martinohl (31. Januar 2015)

wollen die Insel umrunden und jede nacht wo anders übernachten... Tipps ..


----------



## froride (31. Januar 2015)

RR auf Teneriffa ist schön. Aber leider auch viel Verkehr unten am Meer. War im Winter dort. Denke man findet immer unterwegs was, Hotels gibt es schon fast zu viele. Nein, es sind zu viele.  Jedenfalls im Süden.


----------



## martinohl (31. Januar 2015)

Super genial, vielen Dank - das macht wirklich Laune - sehen wir dich im März ?


----------



## martinohl (31. Januar 2015)

one leg Wörtlich ?


----------



## martinohl (31. Januar 2015)

wir haben mal einen Biker am Galabier getroffen, der ist mit einer BeinProthese gefahren..


----------



## scylla (1. Februar 2015)

Ehrlich gesagt würde ich selbst zum Rennradfahren andere Inseln bevorzugen, z.B. Gran Canaria.
Auf Teneriffa gibt's einfach zu viel zersiedeltes Gebiet, zu viel Autobahn, zu viel Verkehr (auch auf den "Tourismus-Straßen z.B. in den Canadas oben), und auf den einsameren Nebenstraßen zu viele 30% Steigungen. 
Wobei, irgendwie trotzdem besser als Teneriffa mit dem Mtb


----------



## kamikater (1. Februar 2015)

Weiss jemand, ob der PR-TF54 von Los Silos nach Erjos erlaubt ist mit dem Bike? Welche Touren aus dem Haas-Führer sind denn noch legal zu fahren? Wie hoch sind denn die zu erwartenden Strafen, wenn man erwischt wird (mal abgesehen vom Teide-Nationalpark)?


----------



## froride (1. Februar 2015)

martinohl schrieb:


> Super genial, vielen Dank - das macht wirklich Laune - sehen wir dich im März ?



Nein, war schon Nov. und Dez. auf den Kanaren (Teneriffa und Lanzarote).



martinohl schrieb:


> one leg Wörtlich ?



Auch nein.  Ist eher eine Hommage an dies hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reisende_auf_einem_Bein



scylla schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt würde ich selbst zum Rennradfahren andere Inseln bevorzugen, z.B. Gran Canaria.
> Auf Teneriffa gibt's einfach zu viel zersiedeltes Gebiet, zu viel Autobahn, zu viel Verkehr (auch auf den "Tourismus-Straßen z.B. in den Canadas oben), und auf den einsameren Nebenstraßen zu viele 30% Steigungen.
> Wobei, irgendwie trotzdem besser als Teneriffa mit dem Mtb



Kann ich so bestätigen. Teneriffa ist ziemlich überlaufen. Das gleiche (Klimazonen, Vegitationszonen, Berge) hat man auf La Palma auch. Aber auf kleinerem Raum und so kann man auf einer Tour sehen wofür es auf Teneriffa drei braucht. Dazu mehr Ruhe, freundlichere Leute und weniger Touriburgen.
Mir ist der Verkehr dort am Ende auch zum Verhängnis geworden. Eine Einheimische hat mich vom Rad geholt - Totalschaden (Rad, ich okay). Jetzt darf ich mich mit spanischen Versicherungen rum ärgern und meinem Geld hinterher laufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rotwild02 (9. Februar 2015)

Ich möchte mal eine Lanze ganz klar für Teneriffa brechen. Ich hatte die Gelegenheit mir die Insel ausführlich anzuschauen und bin zwar nicht so oft wie ich gern wollte, aber doch ziemlich viel mit dem Enduro unterwegs gewesen. Kurzes Fazit vorweg: Sehr geile Gegend mit unglaublich vielen Möglichkeiten und absolut einen Besuch wert, für den, der viele und sehr abwechslungsreiche Trails sucht.

Im Weiteren schildere ich *meine persönlichen *Erfahrungen  und Meinungen.

*Trails*
Gibt es unglaublich viele. Auf der Insel ist man zwischen Meer und 2000m auf der Nord- und  der Südseite unterwegs, da kommen mehrere Klima- und Vegetationszonen und etliche verschiedene Untergründe zusammen. Mehr Abwechslung habe ich bisher noch nirgends gesehen; von absolut technisch bis schneller Hammer-Flow ist alles zu haben. Die Trails sind in der Regel direkt oder mit Tretpassagen kombinierbar, es gibt also von einem Startpunkt überwiegend mehr als einen Weg nach unten. Fast alle potentiellen Startpunkte sind mit einem Shuttle zu erreichen, für die, die mehr Downhill- als Uphill-Meter machen wollen. In der Regel sind die Trails aktive oder „alte“ Wanderwege. Die Bezeichnung „alte“ deshalb, weil sie ganz offensichtliche Downhill-Pisten sind, die den Wanderern bekannt sind und von ihnen nur ausnahmsweise benutzt werden, häufig aber auch, weil sie für Wanderer einfach zu ausgewaschen, runtergekommen, etc. sind. Viele Trails sind entsprechend als Wanderwege markiert, einige eher kürzere oder Verbindungsstücke sind es nicht. Fast alle Trails finden sich in irgendeiner Form in Karten, z.b. der OSM-Version Hike&Bike Map.

Trails gibt es auf der ganzen Insel. Ich selbst bin hauptsächlich im Orotavatal und im Anaga unterwegs gewesen. Laut den Locals gibt es aber auch viele Trails Richtung Südwesten (z.B. Villaflor), im Teno und im Esperanza-Wald sowieso.

*Legalität*
Was hier legal ist und was nicht, habe ich bis zum Ende nicht ganz verstanden, aber mtb-active hat´s ja kurz erklärt (s.o.). Das ist *meiner ganz persönlichen Einschätzung* nach aber für den einzelnen Bike-Touristen auch ein bisschen egal. Denn vieles ist legal, vieles ist nicht legal wird aber nicht verfolgt (z.B. wohl Trails im Anaga vom Kamm an die nördliche Küste, Bajamar, Hidalgo) und vieles ist schlicht durch die Behörden nicht kontrollierbar, schon garnicht, wenn der umsichtige Biker links und rechts schaut, bevor er von der Straße in den Trail abbiegt.

Ich habe in der Zeit nur einmal (möglicherweise) Kontakt mit den Behörden gehabt, als bei einer geführten Tour mit einem der kommerziellen Anbieter auf der Straße ein Forstwacht-4x4 hinter uns fuhr. Laut Guide hätte der uns verfolgt, um zu schauen, wo wir in einen Trail abbiegen. Als wir hielten um kurz den Trail zu besprechen, fuhr der Wagen weiter und ich sah ihn nie wieder. Die Befürchtungen des Guides, die Forsties würden unten am Trail warten, bestätigte sich nicht.

Ich habe auch an keinem Trail-Einstieg Forsties warten sehen. Das kann jedoch auch daran liegen, dass wir nicht zu den typischen Zeiten die typischen Trails gefahren sind, wie z.B. mit dem viel genutzten „Portillo-Bus“ morgens hoch und dann in die entsprechenden Trails rein.

Wir sind generell in die Nähe des Trail-Einstiegs geshuttelt, sind gleich erstmal 10 Meter in den Trail und haben dort aufgesattelt. Einmal auf dem Trail gibt es keine Forsties mehr, ich habe nur Forsties in Autos auf Straßen gesehen.

Den Teide Nationalpark würde ich aber auch generell lassen, schon allein, weil man dort keinen Wald hat und entsprechend sehr gut sichtbar unterwegs ist. Der echte Hardcore-Nationalpark ist aber sowieso kleiner als man generell annimmt und beginnt erst ab ca. 2000m Höhe. Dazu aber nochmal der Verweis auf den Post von mtb-active.

Grundsätzlich werden die kommerziellen Anbieter mit der Legalität ihrer Touren ein größeres Problem haben als eine kleine und individuelle Gruppe von Bike-Touristen. Wenn man in einer 10-Mann-Gruppe eine Stunde lang auf der einzigen Hauptstraße des Reviers hoch kurbelt, und das teilweise mehrmals täglich bzw. wöchentlich, dann ist man eben auch sehr überdurchschnittlich exponiert. Man fällt stark auf, wird regelmäßig gesehen, wirkt beeindruckender auf alle anderen Touristen sowie die Behörden und ist natürlich berechenbarer und damit ein leichteres Ziel für die Behörden.

Ich habe von keinen Locals gehört, die mal zahlen mussten. Die gibt es sicher, aber die wir getroffen habe waren alle sehr unbeschwert unterwegs.

*Shuttle*
Shuttles lassen sich überall auf der Insel schnell und unkompliziert besorgen, da es sehr viele 9-Sitzer Taxis gibt, die schnell die letzte Bank zur Seite räumen und dann 4-5 Mann plus Bikes transportieren können. Darüber hinaus sind einige Taxisfahrer auf Biker spezialisiert und haben spezielle Bike-Anhänger, sodass sie dann 8 Leute und 8 Bikes transportieren können. Am Wochenende sind die meist schon mit Gruppen einheimischer Biker ausgebucht, mit denen sie auch spezielle Preise ausgehandelt haben. So kostet den einzelnen Fahrer die einzelne Fahrt nach El Portillo dann z.B. nur noch 5 EUR. In der Woche sollte es aber auch als größere Gruppe problemlos möglich sein, von denen gefahren zu werden. Kleiner Bonus: Der Taxifahrer, den wir hatten, kannte zwar nicht die Trails selbst, aber alle Ein- und Ausstiege, die per Shuttle zu erreichen waren. Mit gutem Kartenmaterial und ein bisschen Orientierungssinn, sollte man sich damit die Touren erschließen können.

Kleiner Nachteil: Alle unsere Fahrer sprachen nur Spanisch, internationale Hand-und-Fuß-Kommunikation geht aber immer, außer natürlich am Telefon. Wer Interesse hat, kann Telefonnummern für Puerto und Anaga per PM von mir bekommen.

*Locals*
Es gibt viele Biker auf der Insel, soviel ist mal sicher. Die größten Gruppen sind sicherlich die Rennrad und Cross Country Fahrer. Aber man sieht auch viele Endouristen und Downhiller. Das sind keineswegs mehr nur die jungen wilden, sondern wie bei uns ja auch Leute aller Altersgruppen. Leistungsmäßig ist das ebenso breit gestreut. Es gibt Anfänger, die aus Langeweile den Portillo-Bus nehmen, sich auf dem Weg nach oben wegknallen und ihren Buddies mit der Stadtschlampe ihren Mut beweisen (die Wirtschaftskrise und die entsprechende Arbeitslosigkeit tragen da ihren Teil zu bei) und es gibt die gesponsorten (Halb-)Profis, die sich mit eigenem T5 den ganzen Tag von Trail zu Trail shuttlen lassen oder bergauf so schnell treten wie bergab. Das einige spanische  Enduro- und Downhill-Meister von Teneriffa kommen, verwundert bei den Gegebenheiten nicht. Ausgestattet sind die Einheimischen ebenso breit gefächert mit Material aller Kostengruppen. Es gibt mehrere große Bike-Läden auf der Insel, bei denen aktuelle Carbon-Downhiller und Enduros ebenso zu bekommen sind wie alle aktuellen Ersatz-, Verschleiß- und Tuningteile (z.B. http://vadebicis.es/tiendas mit eigenem Renn-Team).

Viele der Locals sprechen allerdings nur sehr wenig bis gar kein Englisch. Grundlegendste Spanischkenntnisse reichen für das Einholen von Tipps aber aus, da die Jungs sehr offen sind. Das gleiche Hobby verbindet eben.

*Wanderer*
Von denen habe ich sehr, sehr wenige gesehen. Und nur ein einziger schwäbischer Rentner war vom Fahrkönnen nicht begeistert sondern war unglaublich unfreundlich und wies uns auf die 2-Meter-Regel in Süddeutschland hin („Wenn wir in Deutschland wären...“ usw.), geschenkt. Das Netz an Wanderwegen und Trails ist so weit ausgebaut, dass sich die ganz überwiegend alten Touris der Insel sehr weit verteilen. Und da sich die wenigsten mehr als hundert Meter vom Parkplatz weg bewegen oder Wanderwege nutzen, die für Wanderer wesentlich attraktiver sind als für Biker, trifft man in der Regel tagelang wirklich niemanden auf den Trails. Am Wochenende gibt es ein paar einheimische Trailrunner, die man auf dem Schirm haben muss, aber auch diese Zusammentreffen verliefen in gegenseitigem Respekt.

*Helme*
Welchen Helm man trägt, sollte man ja sowieso nur selbst entscheiden und sich nicht (von seinem Touranbieter) vorschreiben lassen. Gut begründete Ratschläge bezieht man in seine Entscheidung ja mit ein. Wer auf der Insel reinen Downhill fahren will, kann das mit entsprechendem Shuttlen gut organisieren und niemand wird ihm wegen seinem Vollvisier-Helm dann den Kopf abreißen. In einen Topf mit Rowdys wird man nicht wegen der Helmform geworfen.

Gerade die Kombinationsmöglichkeiten der Trails ist auf der Insel aber interessant und dann heißt es oft bis zum nächsten Einstieg ein paar hundert Meter hoch treten. Außerdem gehen die wenigsten Fahrer auf unbekannten Trails in die Vollen, sondern fahren auf sicheren XX%. Scharfes Gestein, viele große Kakteen und tiefe Abgründe flößen einem da schon den nötigen Respekt ein. Nach ein paar schweißtreibenden Runden in voller Montur wird man sich dann überlegen, ob es die abgespeckten Enduro-Protektoren nicht besser tun.

Wir hatten beides im Einsatz und werden beim nächsten Mal auch wieder beides mitnehmen. Es ist eben stark davon abhängig, ob man an dem Tag viel shuttlet oder mehr tritt.

*Tour-Anbieter*
Ich habe Touren mit den beiden Anbietern in Puerto gemacht. Soweit ich weiß, sind das die einzigen ernst zu nehmenden Anbieter für Enduro-Touren auf der Insel (s. www.mtb-active.com und www.bike-base.eu) . Beide bieten Touren und entsprechende Bikes und Ausrüstung an. Und beide haben mir leider nicht so viel Spaß gemacht, wie erhofft (persönlicher und subjektiver Eindruck). Die einen kriegen den Mund nicht auf und sind die coolen von der Schule, die anderen kriegen den Mund nicht zu und alles ist immer total super krass das beste. Die beiden Chefs der Läden empfand ich als sehr speziell, Kundenorientierung wird in beiden Läden in unterschiedlichen Extremen gelebt.  Bike-Base ist der günstigere Laden, mtb-active der „professionellere“ Platzhirsch am Platze. Die Touren sind bei beiden von den Streckenführungen eher gemütlich gewesen. Wie die Strecke dann auf den jeweiligen Fahrer wirkt, hängt wie bei allen Gruppenveranstaltungen stark von der Zusammensetzung der Gruppe ab. Die Gruppen sind teilweise sehr groß. Bei mtb-active hatte ich eine Tour mit zehn Gästen plus ein Guide. Das Resultat war eine mittelmäßige Tour für alle Teilnehmer, an der auch ein guter Guide nichts ändern konnte, da wir sowohl bergauf als auch bergab immer auf langsamere Fahrer warten mussten. Die Tour füllte den Tag dann mit Kaffeepause mehr oder weniger aus. Als wir allein unterwegs waren haben wir in der Regel zwei Touren der Anbieter miteinander kombiniert und sind auch nicht gestorben. Vor der Tour nach der Zusammensetzung der Gruppe und Streckenspezifika fragen half auch nicht und auf Anbieterseite war da auch keine Ambition spürbar.

Die vermieteten Bikes sind nicht gerade die aktuellsten und vielgefahrene Bikes, sicherlich gut gewartet und einwandfreie Funktion, aber eben eher die Haflinger unter den Bikes, seinen Araber sollte man sich selbst mitbringen. Bei den Mietkosten lohnt es sich in den meisten Fällen mit dem eigenem Equipment anzureisen, fühlt man sich ja auch auf unbekannten Trails besser mit.

Insgesamt fand ich die Anbieter der Insel nicht wert, sehr schade leider, denn sie hat mehr verdient. Ich hoffe, da nimmt sich bald jemand ein Herz und bringt ein bisschen Schwung in die Hütte.

So long,
Roti


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (9. Februar 2015)

Erstmal ganz großen Respekt für deinen langen, ausführlichen und nützlichen Beitrag!
Ich kann das allermeiste davon sofort unterschreiben und es ist einfach sau cool sich nach einer langen Downhill-Abfahrt am Strand von Puerto de la Cruz einen Eisbecher zu bestellen oder eine Runde im Meer baden zu gehen.
Allerdings haben wir in den 10 Tagen sowohl einheimische Biker getroffen die bereits an die Behörden gelöhnt haben, als auch Polizei am Trail-Einstieg (Pico del Ingles). Das sollte man also durchaus im Hinterkopf behalten. Alle Pfade im Nationalpark sind sowieso ein absolutes Tabu!

Bist du eigentlich mal in Finale Ligure gefahren? Ich finde das Gesamtpaket dort macht einfach mehr Spaß und die Trails haben bei höherem Anspruch den besseren Flow, wenn auch die Landschaft natürlich nicht ganz so schön und abwechslungsreich ist wie auf Teneriffa, Madeira oder Korsika.



rotwild02 schrieb:


> Insgesamt fand ich die Anbieter der Insel nicht wert, sehr schade leider, denn sie hat mehr verdient.



Sehe ich ganz genauso, im Vergleich zu Italien, wo man immer sehr herzlich behandelt wird, fand ich speziell MTB-Active eine Zumutung. Ich hatte dort per Mail angefragt ob ich mit Freundin für einen Tag ein Bike mieten könnte, das sollte angeblich kein Problem sein. Vor Ort hieß es dann schroff, dass die Bikes nur mindestens eine ganze Woche gemietet werden könnten, voll die Verarsche.

Aufgrund der günstigen Taxis, dem legendären Portillo-Bus und halbwegs bergauftauglichen Enduros und Mini-Downhillern sind wir letztes Jahr alles selbst gefahren und es waren wirklich schöne, unvergessliche Tage


----------



## jazzist (26. Februar 2015)

Habe ich das richtig verstanden, alles was "Protección ambiental 1" ist, ist tabu? Also alles gelbe, blaue, dunkelbraune und der Nationalpark? In den anderen Zonen darf man biken, sofern es keine Wanderwege sind ("Gr xxx")?
P.S. Hab die Karte mal als KMZ (über Google Earth georeferenziert und dann abgespeichert) in Basecamp importiert, bei der Openmtbmap (die auch die Wanderwege beschriftet hat) sieht man jetzt schön, welche Trails gefahren werden dürfen.


----------



## jazzist (26. Februar 2015)

P.S. Hier scheinen die Wanderwege (ausser Camino de Santiago) verzeichnet zu sein?
http://www.granjaescuela.org/granja/images/documentacion/mapaSenderosTenerife.pdf
@mtb-active: deckt sich das mit euren Erfahrungen?


----------



## analoguepascal (27. Februar 2015)

Bin auch am überlegen nach Teneriffa zu fliegen mit der freudin( eher starndurlauberin ) deshalb Las americas anvisiert. 
Wollte ganz gern 2-3 geführte Touren fahren und hab da digasport und bikepoint gefunden direkt im Ort. Allerdings scheinen mir die Touren alle recht schotterpisten lastig zu sein. wollte lieber trails fahren. Hat da jemand Erfahrungsberichte?


----------



## jazzist (27. Februar 2015)

Bin mal eine Tour vor drei Jahren mit Diga im Nordwesten gefahren. Landschaftlich schön, ein paar nett zu fahrende einfache Trails waren dabei, auf größtenteils auf S1 Niveau. Sehr großer Schotter- und Asphaltanteil. Für Leute, welche eine technische Tour suchen war diese sicher nichts.


----------



## analoguepascal (27. Februar 2015)

hört sich nicht so nett an =(
noch jemand andere erfahrung gemacht?


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (27. Februar 2015)

analoguepascal schrieb:


> Bin auch am überlegen nach Teneriffa zu fliegen mit der freudin( eher starndurlauberin ) deshalb Las americas anvisiert.



Geht doch lieber nach Puerto de la Cruz, da kann man auch baden und du kannst direkt mit dem Bus nach Portillo hoch fahren.
Ihr könnt ja für das gesparte Geld dann immernoch ein, zwei Tage in den Inselsüden, falls ihr ein Auto mietet.


----------



## rayc (27. Februar 2015)

Mietwagen würde ich immer nehmen, wenn man kein Pauschalurlaub gebucht hat.
Die Transferkosten vom Flughafen nach Puerto de la Cruz per Taxi sind gewaltig, da ist ein Mietwagen günstiger.
Alternativ, gibt es einen Direktbus vom Flughafen.
Ob man das mit Gepäck machen will...

Strände gibt es in Puerto de la Cruz auch, ist halt schwarzer Lavasand.
Weissen Strand gibt es auf TF nur in San Andres.

Puerto de la Cruz ist auch sehr touristisch, aber den Ballermann-Touri trifft man sicherlich eher im Süden, in den reinen Tourianlagen.
Die Landschaft ist im Süden trostlos karg.

Alternativ zu TF würde ich mir auch GC anschauen.
Weisse Dünnen in Sodom und Gomorra (Playa Ingles, ...), da gibt es aber 2 Bikestationen.
Leider bieten diese nicht vergleichbare Trailtouren wie www.mtb-active.de auf TF an, da müsste man in der Richtung Abstriche machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## analoguepascal (27. Februar 2015)

Ja hab ich auch schon gedacht nach da oben aber Wetter soll ja nicht so gut sein wie im Süden. Also was baden angeht. Und die lavasand strände? Sind die weich oder eher wie kiesel?


----------



## rayc (27. Februar 2015)

Kein Kiesel aber etwas gröber als weisser Sand. 
Nachteil: heiß, da lernt man ohne Schlappen rennen


----------



## analoguepascal (28. Februar 2015)

hab mir den starnd mal im internet angesehen...sieht ja echt nicht schlecht aus.aber das wetter schreckt mich(badetechnisch mit rücksicht auf die freundin) etwas ab. wie siehts da im august aus?sonne?29°?


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (28. Februar 2015)

Wenn nicht im August, wann dann? Wir waren letztes Jahr im März da, alles cool alles bestens!
Und wie gesagt, kannst ja für den hypothetischen Fall von schlechtem August-Wetter immernoch paar Mal runter in den Süden fahren...
Die extremste Touri-Ecke würde ich mir im August jedenfalls definitiv nicht geben.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (28. Februar 2015)

Was will man im August auf den Canaren? Ich bin schon im Mai mal auf Terenriffa eingegangen beim Bikn.


----------



## analoguepascal (28. Februar 2015)

Naja ich muss nach meinen Semester Ferien gehen und meine Freundin hat auch nicht immer Urlaub. Naja und da sie Strand will und ich Biken und Strand liegen die canaren doch nahe oder? Einfach mal was anderes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (28. Februar 2015)

Im August wirst du im Süden keinen Meter biken wollen, wette ich. Da würde mir einzig das Anagagebirge einfallen


----------



## rayc (28. Februar 2015)

Wie warm es im August ist, kann ich nicht sagen.
Aber sicherlich nicht s heiß wie in Andalusien (>40°C) oder sonst wo im Süd-Mittelmeer.
Der Atlantik wird nicht so warm wie das Mittelmeer und kühlt somit etwas.

Es kann dir passieren das die Bikestationen im Sommer zu haben, denn die meisten Biker kommen im Zeitraum Oktober bis April.

Finale Ligurien wäre eine Alternative, aber ist im Hochsommer extrem teuer.
Alternativ könntest du evt. Gardasee oder einen anderen See in Betracht ziehen.
Warm genug zum Baden ist es dann definitiv, nur wohl auch sehr teuer.


----------



## scylla (28. Februar 2015)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Im August wirst du im Süden keinen Meter biken wollen



Ehrlich gesagt würde ich das auch im Februar nicht wollen. Von daher gibt sich das nix


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (28. Februar 2015)

Ich würde im August definitiv zum Gardasee fahren, da kann die Frau schön auf der Badewiese chillen und in Malcesine in den Schuhläden abhängen 
Außerdem hast du jede Menge Möglichkeiten Touren zu fahren, wo du am frühen Nachmittag schon wieder da bist um ihr Gesellschaft zu leisten.
Teuer ist es auch nicht, wenn man in einer der kleinen "Villas" rechtzeitig reserviert und sich selbst versorgt.

Schau mal hier:
http://endurama.de/touren_gardasee.html#gardasee


----------



## emvau (2. März 2015)

Also im August mag ich wiederrum nicht am Gardasee sein. Schon mal Bilder von den Massen am kleinen Strand gesehen. 
Auf den Kanaren war ich schon zig mal zu allen Jahreszeiten und sie sind immer geil. Ich bin zwar weder besonders hitze- noch kälteempfindlich, aber ich behaupte mal, dass es generell im August am Lago auch nicht kühler ist.

Holger, ich werde heuer ab 17 August drei Wochen plus ein paar Tage mit der Familie im Norden sein und sciherlich den ein oder anderen Trailtag einlegen. 
Ich kenne die Insel als mehrjähriger Haas-Touren-Biker. Bin auch gespannt, wie die Situation vor Ort sein wird, aber ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass da nix geht. Wenn mtb-active eine S2-S3-Gruppe zustande bekommt, werde ich sicherlich da auch mal mitmachen. 
Völlig klar ist aber, dass du ins Orotavatal mit Sicherheit deutlich mehr und bessere Trail-Optionen hast. als RIchtung Süden runter. Ins Anaga musste so oder so shuttlen.  

Die schönsten Strände gibt es übrigens auch im Norden, aber das nur am Rande und per PN. Und wandern ist dort auch einfach nur schön.

BTW Hitch und off-topic: Hatte gestern keinen Bock mehr auf Skifahren und deinen Amper-Ost-Runde unter die Stollen genommen. TOP! Ich mag ja diese urban rides, auf denen man auch mal andere Blickwinkel von der eigenen Stadt mitbekommt. Auf deine website müsste eigentlich auch noch ein ride Richtung Daglfing/Speichersee. Kennst du die Tour?


----------



## Masberg (18. Juli 2015)

Hi Leute,
ich bin in 14 Tagen auf dieser "bikeunfreundlichen" Insel. "Basecamp" ist in Puerto de la Cruz. Nachdem ich hier viel darüber gelesen habe, was alles nicht geht, bitte ich um den einen oder anderen Hinweis, welche _*halbwegs legalen *_Trails denn zu empfehlen sind. Die beiden Tracks von @hiTCH-HiKER habe ich mir bereits angeschaut und "runtergesaugt". 
Wäre da für den einen oder anderen "musst du unbedingt fahren" Hinweis noch dankbar. Es wird gerne hoch geshuttlet und beim Tiefenmetervernichten kann auch gerne der eine oder andere Gegenanstieg dabei sein.  Ich suche also adäquates Terrain für mein 170mm All Mountain Bike (ach ne, heisst ja jetzt Enduro)

Falls sonst noch jemand zwischen dem 27.07. und 08.08. vor Ort ist und Bock auf Trails in Gesellschaft hat, möge er sich melden (von S0 bis S3 geht alles )

Falls nötig natürlich auch gerne per PN


----------



## mali5 (2. November 2015)

m2000 schrieb:


> Nicht ganz richtig meine Liebe, wenn du mit dem Auto übersetzt ist es billiger als wenn ihr nur zwei Personentickets löst
> Von San Sebastian de La Gomera aus, ist es auf jeden Fall sinnvoll ein Mietauto zu nehmen, da die Buss Zeiten nicht so toll sind und fast keine Großraumtaxis in San Seb zur verfügung stehen. wenn ihr hier seid meldet euch bitte bei uns, wir geben euch dann eine ordentliche Übersicht wo ihr hier fahren dürft. Auch auf La Gomera gilt: im Nationalpark ist das meiste verboten, aber wir haben massig Wege ausser halb. gerne steh ich euch mit Routen und Shuttle Tips zur Verfügung.
> 
> Saludos, Klaus



plane grade fürs Frühjahr und überlege ob Teneriffa (hab da letztes Jahr auch schlechte Erfahrung mit Ranger gehabt) oder lieber La Palma. Da ich hier grad was über La Gomera lese: Kann jemand (Klaus aka @m2000 ?) Tips zu Routen und Shuttle auf La Gomera geben?

Meine Vorlieben: Hidalgo in Teneriffa war einer der Favoriten - ist aber jetzt leider verboten 

mali5


----------



## rayc (2. November 2015)

Wenn du Shutteln willst, dann eher La Palma.
Da ist Gomera einfach zu klein.


----------



## m2000 (7. November 2015)

rayc schrieb:


> Wenn du Shutteln willst, dann eher La Palma.
> Da ist Gomera einfach zu klein.


Aha, und das weisst du weil...?
@mali5 ich schreibe die Woche mal was dazu


----------



## rayc (7. November 2015)

weil ich  alle biketechnisch relevanten Kanaren Inseln kenne, u.a. war ich auch mehrmals auf Gomera.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cantuccini (10. November 2015)

Ich fahre heuer auch zum ca. 10.mal auf Teneriffa, kenne sehr viel, habe nur 1 mal eine negative Begegnung gemacht und bin immer auf der Suche nach neuen Trails speziell jetzt mit den Verboten. Fokus: Westhälfte - also ca. Los Silos bis Poris de Abona. Hat jemand von Euch GPS Tracks legaler attraktiver Trails - also demnach die unmarkierten - möglichst S2-S3 die er/sie gerne teilen würde oder kenn links? Da mein Höhenmeterzähler täglich über 2000 klettern soll/muss (Sucht) bin ich leider kein Kandidat für die typischen kommerziellen Touren, womit mir der Verweis auf die lokalen Anbieter nichts bringt. Danke.


----------



## F179 (18. November 2015)

Vielleicht kann mir hier einer eine spontane Frage beantworten:

In den Anagas ist der DH vom Pico runter in Richtung Stausee Tahodio doch oben ab Ende des Wanderwegs legal, richtig?


----------



## scale007 (22. November 2015)

F179 schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann mir hier einer eine spontane Frage beantworten:
> 
> In den Anagas ist der DH vom Pico runter in Richtung Stausee Tahodio doch oben ab Ende des Wanderwegs legal, richtig?



Nein nicht das ich wüßte im Anaga wäre ich vorsichtig bin da zwar auch bevorzugt unterwegs aber da ist kein Trail legalisiert zumindest war das vor einem Jahr noch so wo ich zuletzt mit MTB activ (Ralf) unterwegs war es gibt natürlich auf Privat Gelände (legal)die Bekannte Downhillstrecke sonst ist alles soweit nur geduldet so mein Kenntnis Stand


----------



## RogerRobert (13. Dezember 2015)

Hi Leute, ich habe jetzt auch (eher durch Zufall) für die erste Februar Woche eine Woche Teneriffa gebucht. Ich bin mit 3 Kollegen unterwegs, unsere Unterkunft bei Freunden/Familie ist in Los Christianos, also im Süden der Insel. Ich versuche jetzt also ein paar Enduro-Touren zu planen aber blicke in diesem Trailverbots-Chaos leider noch nicht ganz durch. 

Im Süden gibt es ja auch einen Touren Anbieter http://www.no-limits-tenerife.com/ hat hier schon jemand Erfahrungen gemacht? 

Wir haben auch einen Mietwagen ünd würden auch mal eine etwas längere anreise in Kauf nehmen um ein möglichst abwechslungsreiches Bikerlebnis zu haben. Für den Norden habe ich auch schon ein paar GPS Touren gefunden, aber im Süden, Nähe Los Christianos habe ich noch nix. Hat da jemand zufällig einen Tipp?


----------



## stuntzi (14. Dezember 2015)

In Los Cristianos gesellst du dich um 09:30 an der zentralen Bushaltestelle zu den lokalen Downhillern (sind immer welche da) und lässt dich und dein Bike mit dem freundlichen Titsa-Bus für wenig Geld hinauf nach "Las Lajas" shutteln, ein Picknickplatz auf der Straße zum Teide. Dann fährst ihnen hinterher, die wissen schon wo's gut ist. Der Bus ist groß und der Fahrer geduldig, da passen auch mal 8-10 Bikes rein.

Zwei mögliche Abfahrten sind zB
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?url=http://www.alpenzorro.de/abruzzix/gomerix_2015-12-03_Vilaflor.gpx
und
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?url=http://www.alpenzorro.de/abruzzix/gomerix_2015-12-04_LasLajas.gpx
(die untere Hälfte nach Adeje wäre übelstes S4, da plädier ich für auslassen)

Man kann natürlich auch selber raufradeln... ist aber unten rum nicht so richtig schön. Ansonsten schau dir OpenStreetMap an, fast alle der eingezeichneten Wegerl um Vilaflor rum kann man irgendwie runter fahren.

Zu Verboten weiß ich nix, ist mir zu viel Chaos auf Teneriffa. Aber im Süden scheints insgesamt noch recht locker zu sein. Schilder stehen dort jedenfalls keine an den Wegen. So lang du dich aus dem Nationalpark raushältst...


----------



## F179 (14. Dezember 2015)

Von Verboten weiß ich auch nichts Genaues, interessierte aber auch niemanden, mit dem ich bisher gesprochen habe. Ist natürlich trotzdem Mist, vor Allem für Tourenanbieter, und man sollte sich mindestens einmal bei der Tourismusbehörde drüber beschweren, geht auch auf deutsch!

stuntzis Rat geht auf jeden Fall gut!

Sonst gibt's das große Waldgebiet von La Esperanza, da lassen sich so einige Stunden verbringen, nur von den Wanderwegen fernhalten, die sind aber auch eindeutig gekennzeichnet. Parken & starten kann man bspw. bei Las Lagunetas.

Im Anaga-Gebirge gibt's auch einige Trails, lohnt sich auch mal der Blick auf strava, da gibt's einige sehr beliebte Sachen, die sich auch lohnen. Vermutlich eher illegal, gibt aber auch keine Schilder. Solange man da nicht Samstag/Sonntag auftaucht und sich an den populären Orten (Pico del Ingles) benimmt...


----------



## RogerRobert (15. Dezember 2015)

Super, das hört sich doch schon mal sehr gut an. Das werde ich mir demnächst mal genauer anschauen, vielen Dank


----------



## EDA (31. Januar 2016)

Wo schlage ich am besten mein Lager in Teneriffa fürs CC-Fahren auf. Ich suche beeindruckende Landschaft, einsame Pisten, Möglichkeit für viele Höhenmeter und Lange am Meer. Top-Trails brauche ich nicht unbedingt (habe ich zuhause). In GPS Tour habe ich etliche Touren in der Nähe von Alcala gesehen. Guiding finde ich nicht gut. Das passt meist nicht fürs KM- und HM-Schrubben. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rayc (31. Januar 2016)

Puerto de la Cruz.
Du kommst bis auf 2400m per Piste und wenn du magst auch auf Piste wieder runter.

Oben im Nationalpark darfst du aber *keine* Piste fahren, nur Strasse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (31. Januar 2016)

EDA schrieb:


> Top-Trails brauche ich nicht unbedingt (habe ich zuhause).



wo wohnst du? kann man dich mal besuchen kommen?


----------



## scale007 (31. Januar 2016)

EDA schrieb:


> Wo schlage ich am besten mein Lager in Teneriffa fürs CC-Fahren auf. Ich suche beeindruckende Landschaft, einsame Pisten, Möglichkeit für viele Höhenmeter und Lange am Meer. Top-Trails brauche ich nicht unbedingt (habe ich zuhause). In GPS Tour habe ich etliche Touren in der Nähe von Alcala gesehen. Guiding finde ich nicht gut. Das passt meist nicht fürs KM- und HM-Schrubben.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Für CC KM-HM schrubben würde ich sagen absolut falsche Insel und nicht Ideal > wenn man dafür Geld bezahlt also besser ist hier von den Kanaren klar Lanzarote,Fuerteventura oder Gran Canaria
Sonst für Enduro All Mountain sehr vielseitig und Natur pur im Anaga Gebirge dort top!!!!!

Pisten direkt vom Meer weg - Hotel oder Unterkunft sind sehr schwer zu finden und nahezu unmöglich eigentlich fährt man bis auf wenige Ausnahmen immer die ersten 700-1000 HM auf Haupt oder Nebenstraßen Teer bis zu den bewirtschafteten Agrarflächen-Waldgrenze wo dann wirklich brauchbare Pisten kommen. 

In der Caldera und komplett um den Kraterrand hoch und runter am Hang entlang kannst du die Insel auf Pisten gut umrunden ca 100 km +- je nach dem wie man fährt und sicher auch immer ordentlich HM einfahren.
Aber um dort hin zu kommen würde ich von Puerto de La Cruz oder Los Christianos  immer den für wenig Geld den Bus morgens nehmen > steht auch weiter oben in allen Beiträgen falls diese gelesen?! 

Die Straßen wo nach oben zum höchsten Berg Spaniens-Nationalpark in den Krater führen sind allgemein zu stark befahren und alle 2-3 Minuten kommt ein Bus oder LKW die haben glaube ich alle kein Partikelfilter ,-)
Ebenso die an der Küste entlang ein einziges hoch und runter sehr Kontraproduktiv für CC Autobahn kannste nicht fahren das wäre so die ziemlich die einigste Straße wo länger flach ist ausser oben im Nationalpark hier ist auf ca.2000-2500 HM gut Grundlage zu trainieren 20 -30 Km dort sind auch immer Profiteams die auch Im Hotel dort oben übernachten.

Gehen tut alles...


----------



## EDA (1. Februar 2016)

Hört sich nicht gut an. Dann gehe ich lieber auf Lanzarote. Ist die Insel  besser für mtb oder für das Rennrad geeignet? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danimal (2. Februar 2016)

Wir waren jetzt bereits einige Male auf Teneriffa und auf Lanzarote. Beides sehr schöne Inseln, aber nicht unbedingt zum Mountainbiken. Auch wenn es auf Lanzarote ein paar brauchbare Trails und weniger Verbote gibt, würde ich da eher mit dem Rennrad aufschlagen. Bei dem scharfkantigen Vulkangestein (das auch teilweise im Asphalt verwendet wird) würde ich vorsichtshalber ein paar Ersatzpellen einpacken.


----------



## scylla (2. Februar 2016)

Wenn Rennrad auch zur Disposition steht, dann flieg doch einfach mitm Rennrad nach Gran Canaria (oder leih dir da eins). 
Günstige Flüge, schöne kleine Bergsträßchen mit meist relativ gutem Asphalt und deutlich weniger Verkehr als auf TF, viele Höhenmeter.


----------



## stuntzi (2. Februar 2016)

Kann mich @scylla nur anschliessen: Mit Gran Canaria kannst du nix falschen, egal ob Mountainbike oder Rennrad oder beides. Lanzarote dürfte dir dagegen eher langweilig werden, wenn du auf lange Anstiege stehst. Bike leihen auf Gran Canaria (falls gewünscht) kannst du bei http://www.free-motion.com/ in Playa Ingles. Die shutteln dich auch mal die ersten 1500m, wenn du das möchtest. Es gibt allerdings auch direkt vom Strand weg einige wunderschöne Teer-Uphills (zB GC-505, GC-605) zum höhenmeterfressen. Generell ist dort recht wenig Verkehr und die tollen kleine Sträßlein können mit jedem Alpenpass konkurrieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (2. Februar 2016)

Egal ob TF oder GC, die Küstenstrassen fährt man nur wenn man muss.
Da ist einfach zu viel Verkehr. Da wo es die Autobahn gibt, geht es so halbwegs.
(LKWs fahren auf TF nicht in den Nationalpark, nur Busse und Touris in Leihwagen)
Flach fahren kann man auf beiden Inseln komplett vergessen.

Zum RR ganz klar nach GC, da gibt es einfach schönere und mehr Bergstrassen als auf TF.
Aber nur wenn man Berge fahren will!
Das machen u.a. Profi-Teams so.
Wenn du erst Aufbauen musst, dann ist sicherlich Malle, Zypern oder Südspanien (Ceuta, ...) besser geeignet.
Da kannst du ewig flach fahren und hast paar "kleine" Berge.

Pisten fahren mit den MTB geht auf GC und TF meiner Meinung gleich gut.
Klar muss man erst einmal auf Strasse die ersten 500 Hm wegkommen.


----------



## EDA (2. Februar 2016)

Gran Canaria kenne ich schon und stimme euch zu, da es ist top. Gerade die vielen Höhenmeter und wechselnden Vegetationszonen sind echte Highlights. 
Ich will allerdings etwas neues erleben. Ich kann die GC 505/605 nicht mehr sehen . 
Ich werde wohl das Mountainbike mitnehmen und ein Rennrad leihen, so kann ich flexibel von Tag zu Tag auf Lanzarote entscheiden. 
Ist Puerto del Carmen ein guter Ausgangspunkt? Neben einer guten Anbindung an Rad-Strecken sollte der Ort meine kleiner Tochter und die Frau bei Laune halten bis ich spät Abend wieder vom Biken komme .


----------



## rayc (2. Februar 2016)

Lanzarote kenne ich garnicht. 

Auf TF gibt es bei Puerto de la Cruz den Loro Park, .... und wie alle anderen Freizeitparks heißen für die kleine Sie, einen botanischen Garden  für die große Sie  und Boutiquen finden sich bestimmt auch


----------



## kamikater (2. Februar 2016)

Lanzarote ist schon auch schön. Die Sehenswüridkeiten von Manrique sind echt toll, aber zum biken wollte ich dort nicht unbedingt hin. Da ist Canaria oder Tenerife auf jeden Fall die bessere Wahl.


----------



## Sylvester68 (23. Februar 2016)

Auf TF hat in La Caleta ein Ableger des bekannten Freemotion eine Bikestation eröffnet: 
http://www.free-motion.com/en/tenerife/
Ich will Ende April mal dort runter und nach Möglichkeit ein paar Trails fahren. Der Süden von TF ist für mich noch ein weisses Stück auf der Landkarte und ich hoffe, daß es mit den Verboten im Süden nicht so heftig ist, wie man das hier sonst liest.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (24. Februar 2016)

Welche Trails die von Santa Cruz aus gut erreichbar sind (idealerweise Anfahrt mit Tram und bisserl selbst Hochkurbeln) würdet ihr empfehlen?
Ich kenne bisher nur im Anaga-Gebirge die Trails nach Bajamar und nach Taborno.


----------



## scylla (24. Februar 2016)

Diverse Möglichkeiten vom Pico Ingles runter. Alle nett. Das, was ganz westlich vom Wanderweg abzweigt, ist ein DH-Track.
Oder bissel weiter hinten im Anaga zwei Möglichkeiten nach Valle Brosque und das Sträßchen zur Raffinerie rausrollen.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (2. März 2016)

Ins Anaga werde ich auf jeden Fall schauen, da kenne ich mich auch bereits ein bisserl aus. Pico Ingles wollten wir letztes Mal schon fahren, aber da waren erstmal zu viele Wanderer und auch noch Polizei vor Ort die meinte, dass man da nicht runter fahren soll. Werd mir das aber nochmal anschauen welche Alternativen es da zu dem normalen Wanderweg gibt.
Was gäbe es denn noch an empfehlenswerten Trails, wo man ohne Auto von Santa Cruz bzw. La Laguna aus hin kommt?
Bei "La Esperanza" scheint es noch das eine oder andere zu geben, hat da jemand eine Empfehlung welcher der vielen Pfade was taugt?


----------



## kamikater (2. März 2016)

Im Esperanza-Wald sind hat es recht schöne Wege, teils auch schmäler. Sind alle ziemlich flowig, etwas Anspruchsvolles wäre mir dort nicht aufgefallen. Der Aussichtsfaktor ist halt gering, da du immer im Lorbeer-Wald unterwegs bist, was aber durchaus seinen Reiz hat. Schau mal in den einschlägigen Portalen, da hat es Touren genug.


----------



## scylla (2. März 2016)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Pico Ingles wollten wir letztes Mal schon fahren, aber da waren erstmal zu viele Wanderer und auch noch Polizei vor Ort die meinte, dass man da nicht runter fahren soll. Werd mir das aber nochmal anschauen welche Alternativen es da zu dem normalen Wanderweg gibt.



Von oben gibt's keine Alternative. Auch der DH-Track zweigt erst weiter unten vom Wanderweg ab.Um den Einstieg am Gipfel zu vermeiden, kann man sich von unten ranpirschen. Parallel zur Hauptstraße gibt's ein verfallenes kleines Sträßchen, von dem ein kleiner Pfad abzweigt, der kurz unterhalb des Gipfels auf den "normalen" Pico Ingles Wanderweg trifft. Da ist man schon außer Sicht des Touristenrummels. Findet man in OSM recht schnell 
Esperanza Wald finde ich persönlich eher ein bissel fad. Landschaftlich und Fahrtechnisch. Ist aber Geschmackssache, ist halt ein Wald mit Bäumen die die Aussicht verstellen und erdigem Untergrund.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F179 (3. März 2016)

Nett im Anaga Gebirge auch die Abfahrt vom Mirador Zapata oder die Wege von den Casas del Río aus in Richtung Batán. Weiter nördlich gibt es noch eine Abfahrt in Richtung Las Teresitas/San Andres über das Valle Brosque, wurde mir von Locals empfohlen, war ich selber allerdings noch nicht.

Wenn man in La Esperanza etwas schaut gibt's da auch lustigere Sachen und das Ganze lässt sich bequem mit dem Bus von La Laguna aus erreichen. Zu empfehlen da bspw. die Pista Cabeza del Toro, da gibt's einen kleineren Pfad oder ein ziemlich gerölliges Stück, das neben der Pista Risco Negro bei Las Lagunetas bis zur Pista del Rayo runter geht.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (3. März 2016)

Danke für eure hilfreichen Tipps, der Bus von La Laguna ist auch eine gute Idee, nimmt der immer MTBs mit und fährt der dann von der Endhaltestelle der Tram ab?


----------



## F179 (3. März 2016)

Ne, die Tram ist kurz darunter und die Haltestelle ist Padre Anchieta, das ist die vorletzte. Dann einmal in das große Gebäude rein und die Treppe hoch, da fahren die Busse ab. Der Bus fährt immer zur vollen Stunde und hat mich bisher noch immer mitgenommen. Ist gut zu erkennen, die nach La Esperanza sind Orange, die anderen Busse grün. Die Räder müssen allerdings in den Gepäckraum, also Vorderrad ausbauen. Kostet nicht extra.


----------



## rotwild02 (18. März 2016)

Es gibt seit ca. einem Jahr auch einen neuen Bike-Verleiher und Touren-Anbieter in Puerto: www.pedalis.es die arbeiten mit dem Laden hier zusammen www.vadebicis.es, gleich oberhalb der Autobahn. Die Jungs sind gut drauf, kennen sich sehr gut aus (klar, sind Locals) und fahren semiprofessionell Downhill und Enduro. Ihr Equipment kann ich nicht bewerten, weil ich privat mit denen unterwegs war. Anfrage lohnt sich, aber kein Deutsch, Englisch leidlich, Spanisch perfekt!


----------



## Rebell-78 (22. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen, möchte über Pfingsten mit Frau und 2 Kids nach Kanaren. Frau und Kids möchten unbedingt ein Hotel/Badeurlaub machen und ich natürlich biken. So jeden 2. Tag (wegen Frieden...) könnte schon weg. Welche Insel oder region bietet sich hier an? Möchte keine 50-100km bis zu Bikestation reisen, sollte also alles zentral sein. Gerne mit Shuttle á la Filane oder auch Trailtouren oder Park?


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (22. März 2016)

Ich würde La Palma empfehlen, aber es kommt auch ein bisserl drauf an was du dir genau vorgestellt hast in Sachen Trailtouren? Eher gemütliche Flowtrails oder durchgehend knüppelharte Fels- und Steinabfahrten?
Könntest du dir vorstellen dein eigenes Bike mitzunehmen (würde ich unbedingt empfehlen) oder geht das auf keinen Fall?


----------



## F179 (29. Mai 2016)

Falls hier jemand durchliest und so zwischen Juni und Juli da ist und Lust auf ne Tour von La Laguna aus hat, ruhig mal Bescheid sagen, ich hab gerade recht viel Zeit...


----------



## tiroler1973 (31. Mai 2016)

Servus,
bei meinem letzten Aufenthalt vor 3 Wochen auf La Palma fischte man ein paar Leute gerade vom Trail der vom Roque de Los Muchachos runter geht. Das Bikeverbotschild am Anfang beim Heliport ist leider nicht mehr zu übersehen. Das "Empfangskomitee" war an der Kreuzung Forststraße Roque Palmero. Ich bin selber zu Fuß unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## scylla (31. Mai 2016)

Du meinst den GR131, oder? Da steht leider ein sehr offensichtliches Verbotsschild, allerdings läuft der oberhalb vom Heliport.
Am Heliport, also dem Anfang vom LP11/12 ("Helikoptertrail") habe ich im März kein Verbotsschild gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiroler1973 (31. Mai 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Du meinst den GR131, oder? Da steht leider ein sehr offensichtliches Verbotsschild, allerdings läuft der oberhalb vom Heliport.
> Am Heliport, also dem Anfang vom LP11/12 ("Helikoptertrail") habe ich im März kein Verbotsschild gesehen.


Ja. Der Gr131.


----------



## Sylvester68 (31. Mai 2016)

Irgendwie nervt das mit den Verboten gewaltig ! Alternativstrecken sind eine komplette Fehlansage. Offensichtlich will man keine MTB fahrenden Gäste. Und wo ich nicht fahren kann, gehe ich nicht hin.

Ich war dieses Jahr auf TF und bin im Süden auf einigen Trails unterwegs gewesen. Oben fangen die alle ganz einfach an und werden unten zum Teil zu richtigen Biestern. Für Straßenradfahrer ist TF sicher ein Paradies. Als Mountainbiker empfinde ich es als extrem Entwicklungsbedürftig.

Seit wann ist eigentlich auf La Palma der Trail vom Roque gesperrt ? Bin mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher, aber das war doch dieser recht schwere S3 Trail?


----------



## scylla (31. Mai 2016)

So ganz legal war der noch nie, weil ein Stück davon definitiv im Nationalpark verläuft. Im Nationalpark durfte man noch nie Radfahren und wird es auch nie dürfen. 
Scheinbar wurde früher halt eher ein Auge zugedrückt, und nun wird eher geahndet. Es sind halt einfach auch mittlerweile sehr viele Radfahrer auf La Palma. Wo mehr Masse ist, da gibt es mehr Probleme, das ist überall so.
So schlimm wie auf Teneriffa, wo man überall, auch außerhalb des Nationalparks, unerwünscht ist, ist es Gott sei Dank noch lange nicht.


----------



## Sylvester68 (31. Mai 2016)

Diese ganze Doppelmoral kotzt mich ganz schön an. Weil die Natur geschützt werden muß, entstehen allerwegens neue Betonsilos für Touristen, die sich aber bitte nur zu Fuß auf den Wegen aufhalten sollen. Natürlich soll man auch Wasser sparen. Das wird für die ganzen beschissenen Golfplätze gebraucht. Die Mountainbiker fahren den Wald kaputt. Ich sehe hier an jeder Ecke im Wald, daß das ein Harvester in 5 Minuten besser kann als 1000 Mountainbiker in einem Jahr überhaupt könnten ! In Baden Württemberg gibt es so eine bescheuerte 2 Meter Regel und auch andernorts ist man daran Gesetzte gegen das Mountainbiken zu erfinden. Ich lasse es mir nicht verbieten !

Für mich ist der Bogen bereits mächtig überspannt.  Leider fehlt mir das nötige Kleingeld um einen Berg zu kaufen wo ich nach Lust und Laune Trails anlegen kann und mir kein beschissener Bürokrat ans Bein pinkeln kann ! (Und der Forstbetrieb maximal außen herrum fahren kann !)


----------



## mw.dd (1. Juni 2016)

Sylvester68 schrieb:


> Seit wann ist eigentlich auf La Palma der Trail vom Roque gesperrt ?



Welchen meinst Du? Ich selbst kenne mindestens vier...
Im übrigen stehen auf LP immer mal wieder große Tafeln mit Verhaltensregeln auf den "Wander"wegen.
Das durchgestrichene Fahrrad darauf kann man eigentlich nicht übersehen, soll heißen das Verbot ist nicht so neu.


----------



## scylla (1. Juni 2016)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Welchen meinst Du? Ich selbst kenne mindestens vier...





tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Ja. Der Gr131.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sylvester68 (1. Juni 2016)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Welchen meinst Du? Ich selbst kenne mindestens vier...



Ich dachte an den Weg, der direkt am (auf dem) "Kraterrand" zum GR 131 hinabführt. Dieser und ein zweiter sind in der OSM Karte sogar als "Radwege" eingezeichnet.
https://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=14/28.7399/-17.9070&layers=CN 

Aber ok, der Weg zur "Jungfrau der Pinien" (LP1) ist auch als Radweg blau markiert.


----------



## rayc (1. Juni 2016)

OSM ist keine offizielle Karte.

Wenn ich Lust habe, trage ich die A5 als Radweg ein.


----------



## F179 (2. Juni 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> So schlimm wie auf Teneriffa, wo man überall, auch außerhalb des Nationalparks, unerwünscht ist, ist es Gott sei Dank noch lange nicht.



Das ist mal grob überspitzt. Ich muss auf TF immernoch die erste Person finden, die mich beim biken schief anguckt.


----------



## mw.dd (2. Juni 2016)

rayc schrieb:


> OSM ist keine offizielle Karte.



Was ist eine "offizielle Karte"? Die Freytag und Berndt ja wohl auch nicht...
In Deutschland die Karten der entsprechenden Landesämter (die manchmal nur alle 10 Jahre aktualisiert werden - zumindest was Wege in der Natur betrifft); gibt es sowas in Spanien auch?


----------



## scylla (2. Juni 2016)

F179 schrieb:


> Das ist mal grob überspitzt. Ich muss auf TF immernoch die erste Person finden, die mich beim biken schief anguckt.



Nein, eher grob untertrieben. Wir haben unsere Erfahrungen gemacht, und werden in Folge dessen nie wieder einen Fuß auf Teneriffa setzen, außer um vom Flughafen zum Fährhafen zu kommen. Mein Geld lasse ich dort, wo ich mich willkommen fühle.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (2. Juni 2016)

F179 schrieb:


> Das ist mal grob überspitzt. Ich muss auf TF immernoch die erste Person finden, die mich beim biken schief anguckt.



Ich hatte da bisher auch immer Glück und die Bewohner sehen das meistens vielleicht sogar entspannt, aber ich hab von den Locals bereits mehrfach üble Geschichten gehört, mit teils drakonischen Strafen im Bereich 600 - 800 Euro. Dieser Fall war noch dazu ein Kollege, der den gesamten Weg runtergeschoben hat, weil ihn oben jemand darauf hingewiesen hat, dass man auf keinen Fall dort runter fahren darf. Das war im Orotava-Tal und die Beamten, die vermutlich nach einem Hinweis unten gewartet haben, meinten nur "Wir können ja nicht prüfen, ob sie wirklich geschoben haben".

Am Pico del Ingles wurden wir auch mal von der Polizei abgefangen, aber zum Glück ohne in den Trail einzufahren. Wir sind halt dann andere Trails auf der Nordseite gefahren, aber so richtig willkommen haben wir uns da nicht gefühlt.
Von daher ist die Lage in TF für europäische Verhältnisse schon sehr beschissen, dann doch abseits der DACH-Alpenregion lieber zum Gardasee, auf andere Inseln, nach Frankreich oder noch besser, nach Finale Ligure.
Ist eigentlich schade, da TF speziell von Santa Cruz aus, mit Tram und Bus beste Shuttle-Möglichkeiten bietet


----------



## tiroler1973 (2. Juni 2016)

Der GR 131 ist eigentlich einfach. Selten S3. Wegen Landschaftszerstörung und : Auf La Palma hält man sich bezüglich Betonburgen schon sehr zrugg.


hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Das war im Orotava-Tal und die Beamten, die vermutlich nach einem Hinweis unten gewartet haben, meinten nur "Wir können ja nicht prüfen, ob sie wirklich geschoben haben".


Ähm. Ich würde das jetzt mal anzweifeln, denn auch das spanische System ist wie unser System in BRD und AUT, dass Schuld nachgewiesen werden muss und nicht auf eine Vermutung hin bestraft werden kann. ... und wer hat beim Biken € 600,- mit? Oder haben die das sofort mit Bankomatkasse eingehoben?


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (2. Juni 2016)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Der GR 131 ist eigentlich einfach. Selten S3. Wegen Landschaftszerstörung und : Auf La Palma hält man sich bezüglich Betonburgen schon sehr zrugg.
> Ähm. Ich würde das jetzt mal anzweifeln, denn auch das spanische System ist wie unser System in BRD und AUT, dass Schuld nachgewiesen werden muss und nicht auf eine Vermutung hin bestraft werden kann. ... und wer hat beim Biken € 600,- mit? Oder haben die das sofort mit Bankomatkasse eingehoben?



Wenn du mit dem Radl aus einem verbotenen Trail rausschiebst, dann glaubst du doch nicht ernsthaft, dass du dich damit der Strafe entziehen kannst, wenn dieser Weg für MTB gesperrt ist? Wäre ja zu schön, einfach die letzten Höhenmeter schieben 
Die 600 (oder wieviel es auch immer genau waren) Euro hat er natürlich nicht bar gezahlt, das kam per Post, der wohnt dort.


----------



## F179 (2. Juni 2016)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Ich hatte da bisher auch immer Glück und die Bewohner sehen das meistens vielleicht sogar entspannt, aber ich hab von den Locals bereits mehrfach üble Geschichten gehört, mit teils drakonischen Strafen im Bereich 600 - 800 Euro. Dieser Fall war noch dazu ein Kollege, der den gesamten Weg runtergeschoben hat, weil ihn oben jemand darauf hingewiesen hat, dass man auf keinen Fall dort runter fahren darf. Das war im Orotava-Tal und die Beamten, die vermutlich nach einem Hinweis unten gewartet haben, meinten nur "Wir können ja nicht prüfen, ob sie wirklich geschoben haben".
> 
> Am Pico del Ingles wurden wir auch mal von der Polizei abgefangen, aber zum Glück ohne in den Trail einzufahren. Wir sind halt dann andere Trails auf der Nordseite gefahren, aber so richtig willkommen haben wir uns da nicht gefühlt.
> Von daher ist die Lage in TF für europäische Verhältnisse schon sehr beschissen, dann doch abseits der DACH-Alpenregion lieber zum Gardasee, auf andere Inseln, nach Frankreich oder noch besser, nach Finale Ligure.
> Ist eigentlich schade, da TF speziell von Santa Cruz aus, mit Tram und Bus beste Shuttle-Möglichkeiten bietet



Langsam vermute ich echt, dass das totale Glückssache ist... Ich habe schon Locals getroffen, die sich total beschwert haben, aber auch welche die meinten, das wäre ja sowieso alles nur "theoretisch" und "praktisch" gar kein Problem... Genauso alle Touris...

Leider habe ich aber auch von der Touribehörde nur sehr schmale Auskunft bekommen. Das hörte sich eher so an, als wären denen Verbote völlig unbekannt.


----------



## Sylvester68 (3. Juni 2016)

rayc schrieb:


> OSM ist keine offizielle Karte.
> 
> Wenn ich Lust habe, trage ich die A5 als Radweg ein.



Nun, wenn die Autos anschließend außen rum fahren müssen, werden sich die Rennradfahrer bestimmt extrem freuen. Eine extrem langweilige Route zum Rad fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sylvester68 (3. Juni 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Nein, eher grob untertrieben. Wir haben unsere Erfahrungen gemacht, und werden in Folge dessen nie wieder einen Fuß auf Teneriffa setzen, außer um vom Flughafen zum Fährhafen zu kommen. Mein Geld lasse ich dort, wo ich mich willkommen fühle.



Das finde ich irgendwie sehr schade. Ich hoffe, daß Free Motion und andere Radanbieter die verknöcherte Behörde dazu bewegt von ihren schwachsinnigen Vorstellungen abzulassen. 

Selbst ein gut ausgebauter Trail vom Pico runter wäre eine coole Sache. Das ganze Gehabe mit dem Nationalpark ist irgendwie blödsinnig. Ein Bauverbot ist logisch. Nur Wege zu benutzen, so sollte es sein.  Er würde mit Sicherheit nicht den Vulkan kaputtmachen einen MTB Trail anzulegen. Ich frage mich sowiso, weshalb man Vulkane vor Mountainbikern schützen muß. Ob sich vielleicht ein Stein von den Lärm gestört fühlen würde ? Die Parkrainger fahren mit Geländewagen im Park rum. Aber selbst auf diesen Pisten darf man nicht fahren (weil man sie sonst Kaputt macht ???). Ich fand die Abfahrt von San Antonio auf La Palma Klasse.


----------



## Diekholzener (3. August 2016)

Guten Morgen, 
ich werde im Oktober auf der Insel sein und wollte den einen oder anderen Tag mal mit dem Bike unterwegs sein. Darauf hin habe ich einen Thread gesucht, der relativ aktuell ist. 

Ich war jetzt schon auf Lanza und Gran Canaria auf eigene Faust unterwegs und das wollte ich eigentlich auch auf Teneriffa so handhaben, aber wenn ich das hier alles so lese, habe ich doch ein wenig bedenken.

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob es aktuell einen Trail vom Teide ( Seilbahnstation ) Richtung Adeje gibt ?


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (3. August 2016)

F179 schrieb:


> Langsam vermute ich echt, dass das totale Glückssache ist... Ich habe schon Locals getroffen, die sich total beschwert haben, aber auch welche die meinten, das wäre ja sowieso alles nur "theoretisch" und "praktisch" gar kein Problem... Genauso alle Touris...
> 
> Leider habe ich aber auch von der Touribehörde nur sehr schmale Auskunft bekommen. Das hörte sich eher so an, als wären denen Verbote völlig unbekannt.



Na klar ist das Glückssache, da steht kein Beamter an jedem Trail unten und kassiert 24 / 7 ab, allerdings besteht halt das Risiko und es ist einfach kein gutes Gefühl, zumal die Inselbewohner und auch die Südspanier oft nichtmal vernünftig Englisch sprechen. Da lasse ich mich dann doch lieber am Gardasee auf eine Diskussion ein.
Zudem muss man auch ehrlich zugeben, dass einige der Top-Trails stark von Wanderern frequentiert sind.
Wenn man nicht gerade so abgelegene Strecken wie nach Bajamar oder Taborno fährt, dann ist es in der Hauptsaison immer ein Interessenkonflikt.

@Dickholzener:
Im Bereich der Naturschutzgebiete würde ich nicht fahren:


----------



## Diekholzener (3. August 2016)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> @Dickholzener:
> Im Bereich der Naturschutzgebiete würde ich nicht fahren:



Das sieht ja nicht so vielversprechend aus. Also wäre eine Alternative sicherlich nur die örtlichen Locals von diversen Bike Centern


----------



## scylla (3. August 2016)

Diekholzener schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, ob es aktuell einen Trail vom Teide ( Seilbahnstation ) Richtung Adeje gibt ?




Ähm, du weißt schon, dass der Teide und die komplette Caldera drumherum Nationalpark ist? Da darf man nicht mal auf Pisten fahren, und du fragst nach einem Trail? Scherzfrage, oder?



hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> @Dickholzener:
> Im Bereich der Naturschutzgebiete würde ich nicht fahren:



jetzt solltest du noch dazu sagen, dass das weiße auf der Karte zu mindestens 50% Siedlungsgebiet ist 



Diekholzener schrieb:


> Also wäre eine Alternative sicherlich nur die örtlichen Locals von diversen Bike Centern



Wenn du auf Nummer Sicher gehen willst: ja. Ansonsten musst man es eben als Abenteuerurlaub verstehen. Seek and hide.


----------



## Diekholzener (3. August 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Ähm, du weißt schon, dass der Teide und die komplette Caldera drumherum Nationalpark ist? Da darf man nicht mal auf Pisten fahren, und du fragst nach einem Trail? Scherzfrage, oder?



ne weiss ich nicht, darum frage ich ja.


----------



## scylla (3. August 2016)

Diekholzener schrieb:


> ne weiss ich nicht, darum frage ich ja.



äh ok, ich dachte du hättest alles hier gelesen.
Also gut: Teide Nationalpark = böseböseböse. Du darfst maximal auf der Asphaltstraße durchradeln. Aber nur, wenn du keine Angst vor Touristen in Blechbüchsen hast, die natürlich beim Fahren lieber den Teide bewundern als die Straße. Selbst Pisten, die von den Autos der Parkranger ausgiebig benutzt werden, sind für Radfahrer verboten. Alles ist verboten. Dort bleibt man prinzipiell einfach fern. Ist ja auch ok so. Was nervt ist eigentlich eher die fehlende Akzeptanz außerhalb des Nationalparks.
Wenn du den Teide ins Sightseeing-Programm aufnehmen willst, fahr mit dem Auto hin und mit der Seilbahn hoch. Oder wandere hoch (dafür musst du dich aber m.W. irgendwo anmelden, Google hilft sicher weiter).


----------



## Ertlif (3. August 2016)

Bajamar: bevor ihr touren im Anaga Gebirge plant informiert euch gründlich, soviel ich weiss ist dort mittlerweile komplettes MTB Verbot.
Die Tourenanbieter haben die Touren gestrichen. Ein Tourenanbieter wird ua deswegen auch den betrieb auf Teneriffa einstellen und auf eine andere Insel gehen. Es ist so, dass man auf Teneriffa keine Biker haben will, und das wird mehr und mehr durchgesetzt. Mich nervt das auch. Es gibt aber zum Glück noch ein paar andere Gebiete.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (3. August 2016)

Wenn das mit Bajamar/Anaga stimmt, dann kannst du Teneriffa wirklich endgültig abhaken oder halt nur zur Nebensaison illegal fahren, wenn du eh alleine auf den Wegen bist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ertlif (3. August 2016)

yep. im Anaga sind die besten Trails auf ganz Teneriffa.


----------



## scylla (3. August 2016)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Wenn das mit Bajamar/Anaga stimmt, dann kannst du Teneriffa wirklich endgültig abhaken oder halt nur zur Nebensaison illegal fahren, wenn du eh alleine auf den Wegen bist.



Mit dem Haken, dass es auf den Kanaren quasi keine wirkliche Nebensaison gibt. Irgendwie ist da doch immer was los, zumindest Herbst-Winter-Frühjahr. Vielleicht im Hochsommer. Aber ob man da radeln will...?


----------



## rauschs (3. August 2016)

Ertlif schrieb:


> Ein Tourenanbieter wird ua deswegen auch den betrieb auf Teneriffa einstellen und auf eine andere Insel gehen.



Ist das schon offiziell? Also, dass der Name hier genannt werden könnte, welcher? Habe nämlich vor ein paar Tagen Fotos gesehen, wo ein bekannter Anbieter auf GC getestet hat und dachte noch, es könnte in diese Richtung gehen...

Bin froh, dass ich das schöne "Anaga Gebirge" noch fahren konnte als es noch so "halb legal" war.


----------



## Ertlif (3. August 2016)

am besten den Anbieter nach dem Stand fragen, mein Kenntnisstand ist 6-8 Monate alt.


----------



## rotwild02 (3. August 2016)

Was ist eigentlich mit dem südlichen Teil der Insel, der Abieter No Limits ist dort ja z.B. aktiv und Trails gibt es dort wohl auch. Hat dort jemand Erfahrung mit Strecken und Anbietern?


----------



## scylla (3. August 2016)

rauschs schrieb:


> Ist das schon offiziell? Also, dass der Name hier genannt werden könnte, welcher? Habe nämlich vor ein paar Tagen Fotos gesehen, wo ein bekannter Anbieter auf GC getestet hat und dachte noch, es könnte in diese Richtung gehen...
> 
> Bin froh, dass ich das schöne "Anaga Gebirge" noch fahren konnte als es noch so "halb legal" war.



Mtb-Active ist ja schon vor längerer Zeit nach El Hierro "expandiert".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (3. August 2016)

Das Problem ist halt auch, dass die Anbieter dort nicht wirklich aus der Mitte der Locals kommen und entsprechend auch nicht so sehr vernetzt sind, wie etwa in Finale Ligure oder am Gardasee. Zumindest konnte ich auf Teneriffa nie Anstrengungen wahrnehmen an der Situation irgendwas zu verändern.


----------



## rauschs (3. August 2016)

Ja! Aber auf GC habe ich sie bis neulich noch nie gesehen. (edit: @scylla)


----------



## Sylvester68 (3. August 2016)

Die Situation auf TF ist einfach besch....... ! Selbst ausgewiesene Strecken (ja, die gibt es wirklich) sind mit Vorsicht zu genießen. ZB. kann man die Piste vom Observatorium Richtung Süden nach Villaflor fahren. Einziges Problem : Man kommt nie in Villaflor an, weil ein Stück Weg durch einen Canyon (Brücke etc) nicht mehr existiert. Also steht man da plötzlich vor einer Schlucht über die mal ein Weg ging. Anschließend bleibt nur der Weg bergab und dort landet man dann auf irgendeiner Nebenstraße und man darf einen riesigen Umweg auf Asphalt fahren. Einen Hinweis, daß der Weg nicht mehr durchgeht gibt es nicht. Die Teideumrundung ist dafür gut möglich und auch befahrbar. Extrem viele Höhenmeter fährt man aber überall auf der Insel.

Einziger Vorteil; man kann das Rad gut mit dem Bus nach oben transportieren.

Ich habe im Süden bei Free Motion einen Stumpjumper gemietet. Das Rad war neu, hatte aber durch Vormieter schon ein paar Gebrauchsspuren. Vermutlich ist er Unvorschriftsmäßig abgestiegen. Ab diesen Winter wollen sie Touren anbieten. Na mal sehen .....
http://www.free-motion.com/en/tenerife/mountain-biking/bike-hire-tenerife/


----------



## rayc (3. August 2016)

@Sylvester68,  dieser Baranco ist wirklich kein Hindernis, da fährt man kurz rein und schiebt auf der anderen Seite wieder raus.

Freemotion expandiert nach TF?


----------



## rauschs (3. August 2016)

Ja, bereits im letzten Dezember.


----------



## F179 (4. August 2016)

Das wird hier schon etwas schlechter gemacht als die Realität aussieht, vor Allem im Anaga. Ich bin da ~10 Monate durch die Gegend gefahren und habe nicht ein einziges Mal Stress gehabt. Man sollte halt nur die richtigen Hotspots, also Pico del Ingles und die Gegend um das Wandercenter Cruz del Carmen umgehen. Ähnliches haben mir Locals erzählt: solange man die Orte meidet, an denen hordenweise Bustouris aufschlagen, bleibt alles gut.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (5. August 2016)

Man kann auch Pico del Ingles fahren, wenn man den seitlichen Einstieg von der kleinen, verlassenen Straße aus nimmt und nicht beim Aussichtspunkt reinfährt, wo oft die Polizei steht.
Aber trotzdem ist die ganze Situation nur für Locals akzeptabel, jeden Touri schreckt das doch ab, wenn er so wenig willkommen geheißen wird mit seinem Mountainbike.


----------



## Ertlif (5. August 2016)

Urlauben hat was mit Kopf freibekommen zu tun. Wenn ich ständig dran denken muss aufpassen zu müssen nicht erwischt zu werden...die strafen sollen ja auch ganz ordentlich sein. wenn man eh vor ort ist zum Urlauben mit familie würde ich wohl den einen oder anderen trip riskieren. aber nur fürs biken nach Teneriffa fahren, wenn man nicht willkommen ist...es gibt andere ziele


----------



## rmaurer (6. August 2016)

Teneriffa im März 2016:
Süden Top
Norden Flop - kannste vergessen. Überall stehen Verbotsschilder und man hört von Leuten die am Ende des Trails aufgehalten und bestraft wurden (300€)

Würde eher nach La Palma fliegen...


----------



## Ertlif (7. November 2016)

wie siehts mit coolen alternativen für Dezember / Januar aus?
kann jemand was empfehlen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sylvester68 (4. Dezember 2016)

kann ich. Gran Canaria. Ist ein Radlerparadies.


----------



## rauschs (4. Dezember 2016)

Oh, Danny. Ja, GC ist immer (auch) eine Reise wert. "Nord Trails" kenne ich allerdings noch nicht - bis jetzt.


----------



## Ertlif (5. Dezember 2016)

sieht nach nem schönen trails aus,erinnert teilweise an trails die man von teneriffa kennt. 
wie sieht es mit bikeverboten aus?


----------



## kamikater (5. Dezember 2016)

Auf Gran Canaria wüßte ich auf Anhieb keine verbotene Strecke. Der Norden hat halt das Problem, dass das Wetter recht unbeständig sein kann, während im Süden strahlender Sonnenschein herrscht. Zum Biken sind m.E. beide Teile der Insel gut, wobei der Übergang von Piste zu unfahrbarem Felssteig manchmal nur ein paar Meter ist. Alles was auf der Karte gestrichelt ist, kann schon recht problematisch werden.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (5. Dezember 2016)

In der Openstreetmap ist doch so ziemlich alles was auf den Kanaren relevant ist per mtb:scale getaggt. Und wenn nicht irgendwelche Hirnies die Tags von @rayc, @stuntzi und Anderen hochgezogen haben wird es auch weiterhin gut passen. Es hilft wenn man ein paar Meter echtes S3 fahren kann, auf den Kanaren.

Echt: http://www.singletrail-skala.de/s3


----------



## Ertlif (5. Dezember 2016)

hört sich richtig gut an. 

wie sieht es mit technisch schwierigen routen aus, mit schönen s2-s4 stellen?
das gelände könnte das hergeben.

wie läuft das ab, shuttle service, taxi, geführte touren?
wer bietet denn geile enduro freeride touren an?
hat jemand GPS Daten?


----------



## Sylvester68 (5. Dezember 2016)

Ertlif schrieb:


> sieht nach nem schönen trails aus,erinnert teilweise an trails die man von teneriffa kennt.
> wie sieht es mit bikeverboten aus?



Bikeverbote gibt es auf GC meines Wissens nach nicht ! Du kannst Dich nahezu ungestört auf der ganzen Insel nach Herzenslust austoben !


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (5. Dezember 2016)

Wie wäre es mal mit der Suchmaschine?
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/barrancos-ueberall-gran-canaria-2013.629875/
Viel Spaß beim Lesen und vllt. antworten da auch mehr Leute die dort schon waren.
Zu Shuttle etc. kann ich dir nix sagen. Das ist dort eher Dürre.

Ich will hoffen du weisst was echtes S4 ist. Und, ja sowas gibt es da auch. Siehe openstreetmap.


----------



## Ertlif (5. Dezember 2016)

ich kann kein echtes s4 fahren, bei S3 ist aktuell schluss, das ganz solide. aber ich will ja immer wieder mal gerne sehen was zum nächsten level fehlt. 
und die meisten stufen eh höher ein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sylvester68 (5. Dezember 2016)

Ertlif schrieb:


> hört sich richtig gut an.
> 
> wie sieht es mit technisch schwierigen routen aus, mit schönen s2-s4 stellen?
> das gelände könnte das hergeben.
> ...



http://www.free-motion.com/gran-canaria/mtb/mountainbike-tour/
FM kümmert sich um alles , inkusive Verpflegung.

Ein Taxi von Maspolomas nach Cruz Grande kostet etwa 40 Euro. Wenn man zu 3 oder 4. ist geht das super. Von dort aus kann man auch die meisten Routen in den Süden starten. Norden Trails, Guayadeque Trail usw. starten von ganz oben. 

Die meisten Wanderwege die man befahren kann sind S2. Alle Trailtouren von Free Motion sind S3 (+). Ich rate aber dringenst davon ab allein loszuziehen. Dann zahlt lieber das Geld an FM. und habt eine schöne Zeit. Auf GPsies.de gibt es Touren ohne Ende. Viele Touren können auch von der Seite von FM heruntergeladen werden. Einfach bei den geführten Touren Karte auswählen, und meist ist dort eine gpx zum Download.


----------



## mw.dd (5. Dezember 2016)

Sylvester68 schrieb:


> Alle Trailtouren von Free Motion sind S3 (+).



Ich habe noch keinen Anbieter erlebt, der tatsächlich nur Trailtouren im S3-Bereich und höher anbietet; eine geführte Tour >S2 dürfte sogar eher eine Ausnahme sein. Dafür gibt es gar nicht genug Kunden...


----------



## Ertlif (5. Dezember 2016)

super infos, damit kann ich prima arbeiten.
Prof: schöne Fotos im GC forum. solche technik stellen suche ich


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (5. Dezember 2016)

Ertlif schrieb:


> und die meisten stufen eh höher ein...


Das was ich zu 2013/14 Zeit in GC als S3 getaggt kannte war auch zumeist echtes S3.

Mag sein, das allerhand S2 zu S3 hochgejubelt wurde seither. 

Echtes S3 vom Tourenanbieter? Lol. Da heulen 95% der Kunden.


----------



## Sylvester68 (5. Dezember 2016)

Ist denn die Zahl hinter dem S nicht völlig egal ? Solange der Spaß dabei stimmt ist es ok. Wenn der Trail so schwer zu befahren ist , daß man alles schiebt ist der Fahrspaß ohnehin passee.

Solche Passagen wie hier : http://www.singletrail-skala.de/s3 beschrieben, bin ich auch auf den Trailtouren mit Free Motion gefahren. Die Norden Trail Tour würde ich als S3 klassifizieren. (Sagt der Anbieter auch selbst.) 

Also Schwamm drüber, ob S1 oder S4. Wenn der Spaß dabei nicht zu kurz kommt und der Trail fahrbar ist dann war es ein super Tag !


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (5. Dezember 2016)

Das mit der Singletrail-Skala ist doch ein gescheiterter Versuch Trails zu beurteilen und das ist auch nicht weiter verwunderlich, da es von sovielen Faktoren abhängt ob man einen Trail als schwer in Erinnerung behält oder nicht. Manch einer mag halt steil nicht, der andere verblockt und der andere rutschig und je nachdem welche Kombination daraus es ist, taugt einem der Trail mal mehr mal weniger.
Viel sinniger ist eine Beschreibung des genauen Untergrunds, der Steilheit und wie stark der Weg ausgesetzt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (5. Dezember 2016)

Sylvester68 schrieb:


> Alle Trailtouren von Free Motion sind S3 (+).



Ich bin zwar noch keine Tour bei Free Motion mitgefahren, aber weiß wo die lang fahren und kenne die Trails.
Keine der Trailtouren ist S3, erst recht nicht (+). Mit gutem Willen gibt es dort vereinzelte S3 Stellen die großteils sogar umfahren werden können. Die Trails, die Free Motion fährt, sind im Durchschnitt solides S1-S2.


----------



## Holzmtb (5. Dezember 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Mit gutem Willen gibt es dort vereinzelte S3 Stellen die großteils sogar umfahren werden können. Die Trails, die Free Motion fährt, sind im Durchschnitt solides S1-S2.



Wir waren jetzt gerade auf GC und sind die "Singltrailtouren" mit Free Motion gefahren, soweit sie stattgefunden haben. 
Ich teile Scyllas Einschätzung. Wie groß der S2 Anteil und wie viele S3 Stellen dann wirklich dabei sind ist sicherlich auch Ansichtssache.


----------



## Sylvester68 (5. Dezember 2016)

Was soll eigentlich diese ganze Kleinrederei ? Wenn eine Tour mal 500m über die Straße führt , heißt das noch nicht , daß es eine S0 Trailtour ist. Und wenn mir ausgebildete Guides sagen, daß der Schwierigkeitsgrad einiger Trails bei S3 liegt, habe ich auch keinen Grund daran zu zweifeln. 

Noch erstaunlicher finde ich es, daß jemand behauptet, er kennt die Strecken, ist sie aber nie mitgefahren und sie haben höchstens den Schwierigkeitsgrad einer Hoppelstrecke im Kindergarten. Ehrlich gesagt ist mir diese ganze Eintelung Sch..... egal. 

Und ja, die Trails nach Teror runter kann man auch ganz leicht umfahren. Das nennt sich dann Asphalt und ist pro Spur 3 Meter breit. Seid mir nicht böse, aber es kotzt mich an, wenn mir Leute sagen wollen, wie toll sie fahren und das alle anderen keine Ahnung haben !

Sicher ist der Großteil S1-S2. Aber wer will mir bitte erzählen, daß er nur Trails fährt, die von oben bis unten nur und ausschließlich SXX sind !

Als ich dort war hat es die Tage zuvor geregnet und der sonst so schön griffige Boden war stellenweise spiegelglatt.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (5. Dezember 2016)

Die ausgebildeten Guides sagen was der Kunde hören mag. Das er toll ist! Sorry, das was ich in Deinem Video sehe,sagt mir, dass du kein S3 fährst. Egal was der ausgebildete Guide sagt.

Die STS ist nicht zur Selbstbeweihräucherung sondern um Trails vergleichbar zu machen. Und dazu taugt sie sehr vielen Leuten, die sie nicht als Schwanzverlängerung brauchen. Leider wird wie blöd umgetaggt und hochgetaggt. 

Im Vinschgau z.B. ist bergeweise S3 ausgezeichnet, auch offiziell. Wenn dann die S3-Helden von dort an den Reschen fahren, heulen Sie in den S3 Trails die dort auch nur kurze S3 stellen haben und schieben in Massen.


----------



## rauschs (5. Dezember 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Die Trails, die Free Motion fährt, sind im Durchschnitt solides S1-S2.



S2 - das kann ich ebenfalls bestätigen: Bin hier immer wieder "seit Jahren". Die North trails Tour von FM ist relativ neu. Darum diese nun einmal gebucht. Ansonsten auch viel Grundlage mit dem Rennrad. Im Gegensatz zu Teneriffa ist hier absolut nichts zu sehen von bike Verboten. Sehr entspannt...


----------



## Livanh (5. Dezember 2016)

Sylvester68 schrieb:


> Was soll eigentlich diese ganze Kleinrederei ? Wenn eine Tour mal 500m über die Straße führt , heißt das noch nicht , daß es eine S0 Trailtour ist. Und wenn mir ausgebildete Guides sagen, daß der Schwierigkeitsgrad einiger Trails bei S3 liegt, habe ich auch keinen Grund daran zu zweifeln.
> 
> Noch erstaunlicher finde ich es, daß jemand behauptet, er kennt die Strecken, ist sie aber nie mitgefahren und sie haben höchstens den Schwierigkeitsgrad einer Hoppelstrecke im Kindergarten. Ehrlich gesagt ist mir diese ganze Eintelung Sch..... egal.
> 
> ...



Weil eine ständige Nachobenverschiebung für alle schlecht ist und denn Sinn der Einteilung untergräbt.

Die Guides wissen sicher wie schwer die Trails sind, haben aber halt auch anderen Ansprüchen genüge zu tun. Schon eine Einteilung des Angebots kann mitunter etwas schwer sein, also wird halt von s1-s3 angepriesen, damit man für "alle" was im Angebot hat.
Das heißt nicht, dass die Guides oder die Agentur besonders unglaubwürdig oder sonstwas ist, aber man unterliegt halt Zwängen.


----------



## scylla (6. Dezember 2016)

Sylvester68 schrieb:


> Was soll eigentlich diese ganze Kleinrederei ? Wenn eine Tour mal 500m über die Straße führt , heißt das noch nicht , daß es eine S0 Trailtour ist. Und wenn mir ausgebildete Guides sagen, daß der Schwierigkeitsgrad einiger Trails bei S3 liegt, habe ich auch keinen Grund daran zu zweifeln.
> 
> Noch erstaunlicher finde ich es, daß jemand behauptet, er kennt die Strecken, ist sie aber nie mitgefahren und sie haben höchstens den Schwierigkeitsgrad einer Hoppelstrecke im Kindergarten. Ehrlich gesagt ist mir diese ganze Eintelung Sch..... egal.
> 
> ...



Es tut mir leid, wenn ich dir jetzt auf den Schlips getreten bin. Das wollte ich nicht, genauso wenig wie irgendwas kleinreden.
Es lesen hier einfach noch ein paar mehr Leute mit, die eventuell auch ein Interesse an den Trailtouren von Freemotion haben, und die wissen wollen, wie schwierig die sind. Genau dazu ist die STS da. Daher wollte ich die Einstufung richtig stellen, sonst nichts. Ich hab ja nicht geschrieben, dass die Trails kacke wären oder dass ich den längsten hab. Ich hab übrigens noch nicht mal einen kleinen 
Und ja, ich fahre viele Trails, die von oben bis unten S1 sind, und ich hab viel Spaß dabei. Hinterher sage ich dann, dass sie S1 waren. Ist ja nix dabei es so zu nennen wie es ist, dabei fällt mir kein Zacken aus der Krone und ich hab deswegen nicht weniger Spaß auf dem Trail gehabt. Wenn ich aber sagen würde, es wäre S3 gewesen, und schrecke damit dann Leute ab die kein S3 fahren möchten/können, hätte ich nur jemand anderem den Spaß verdorben.
Du hast damit angefangen, die Trails mit einer Einstufung zu benennen. Wenn dir die Einstufung sch*** egal ist, dann nenne einfach keine.

Das mit dem rutschigen Untergrund würde ich übrigens unterschreiben. Ich bin den Teror Trail auch mal im Regen runter und hatte meine liebe Mühe, dabei auf dem Rad zu bleiben, weil der Lehmboden so gut wie gar keinen Halt bot. Wenn es nass ist, sind vor allem die Trails im Norden sauschwer.
Wetter ist allerdings kein Bestandteil der STS Einstufung, sonst wäre sie ja gar nicht mehr vergleichbar. Und wenn es trocken ist, ist der Untergrund auf diesen Trails wieder extrem griffig.


----------



## Sylvester68 (6. Dezember 2016)

@scylla 
An der Einstufung einer Strecke ist mir im Grunde nur wichtig, ob sie für mich machbar ist oder nicht. S1 oder S2, damit habe ich kein Problem. Bei längeren S3 Passagen fühle ich mich ein wenig verloren. Obwohl ich solche Stellen fahre, manchmal auch erst, nachdem ich sie mir vorher angeschaut habe.
Nachdem ich verschiedene Stellen , die ich vorher nicht gefahren bin (aber auf Video aufgenommen habe) nochmals analysiert habe, habe ich meist festgestellt, daß, wenn ich mich in der einen oder anderen Situation nicht von jüngeren Fahrern hätte "hetzen" lassen, ich diese Stelle sehr wohl hätte meistern können. Nun, es heißt ja nicht für umsonst , in der Ruhe liegt die Kraft.
Kurze S3 Passagen sind für mich ok. Wird es zu lang fehlt mir die Konzentration (oder jemand, an dem ich mich wegen der Line halten kann). Ich bin noch nicht sehr viele S3 gefahren, was vor allem daran liegt, daß ich so etwas vor der Haustür nicht so oft habe. Von meinen Fahrradkammeraden fährt keiner eine S3 (männlich/weiblich). Als ich bei Free Motion diese Touren gebucht habe hatte ich keine Ahnung was auf mich zukommt. Es hieß halt S3. Für mich war die Entscheidung eher dahingehend herauszufinden, was genau das heißt. Irgendwann werde ich den NordTrail nach Teror auch noch mal im trockenen Zustand fahren. Kann mir vorstellen, daß der richtig gut rockt !

Ich habe mal auf Deine Fotoseite geschaut. 2016 La Palma. Dort war ich auch vor ein paar Jahren und die meisten der Trails kommen mir bekannt vor. Vor allem die nach Westen. Nach Osten bin ich nur den LP1 nach Santa Cruz gefahren. Am spannensten fand ich die Abfahrt vom Pico de las Nieves. Vor allem wohl wegen der Aussicht.  Damals war es noch möglich diesen Trail zu befahren. Momentan weiß ich nicht, was dort noch befahren werden darf.

Auf La Gomera war ich voriges Jahr. Bin den Igualero Trail und dann weiter bis runter nach Valle del Rey gefahren. Irgendwie habe ich da das besch..... Wetter erwischt, daß man haben kann. Naß, neblig und kalt. Alles, was man im Urlaub nicht braucht. Ein paar andere Touren habe ich auch gemacht, aber die waren bestenfalls S0/S1. Aber dafür mit viel Wasser und Schlamm gewürzt. Nun ja, eben mächtig viel Pech gehabt. Die Bikestation in Valle del Rey möchte ich auch nicht unbedingt weiterempfehlen. Man gibt sich einen professionellen Anstrich ist davon aber so weit entfernt wie der Mars von der Sonne. FreeMotion ist da eine völlig andere Welt. Jedenfalls nehme ich das nächste mal mein eigenes Rad mit !

Sylvester


----------



## scylla (6. Dezember 2016)

Wahrscheinlich jubeln die Guides bei Free Motion einfach bewusst die Einstufung etwas in die Höhe, weil sie a) wissen, dass viele Leute die STS unterschätzen und sich selbst überschätzen und b) weil sich die Kunden dann einfach gut fühlen. Lieber man erzählt den Leuten was von S3 und schreckt ein paar damit ab, als dass dann hinterher Teilnehmer dabei sind, die bei S2 schon überfordert sind und Panikanfälle bekommen, wenn dann doch mal eine kurze S3 Passage ums Eck schielt.
Ich hab sogar schonmal erlebt (nicht auf den Kanaren), dass eine ganzer Trailtour samt Name und Beschreibung des Schwierigkeitsgrads "umgezogen" wurde auf einen anderen, deutlich leichteren Trail nebenan. Einfach weil ein paar Kunden vom Original-Trail geschwärmt haben, aber der Mehrheit dieser dann eben doch zu schwierig war. Einfache Lösung, nun schwärmen die Kunden weiterhin von dieser Tour und die Mehrheit hat beim Fahren viel mehr Spaß. Und wenn doch mal eine starke Gruppe daher kommt, fährt der Stations-Chef einfach "klammheimlich" doch wieder den Original-Trail mit denen. Alles gut, alle zufrieden, so soll's sein. Wer nicht mehrere Jahre hintereinander da war, wird auch nie wissen, dass es jetzt ein anderer Trail ist.

Wir sind hier aber keine Bikestations-Guides und im Durchschnitt sind es wohl auch eher die "Nerds" unter den Bikern die sich hier informieren, daher können wir etwas realistischer an die Einstufungs-Sache ran gehen.

Ist halt blöd, wenn man vom Guide eine etwas übertriebene Bewertung erzählt bekommt, klar glaubt man die dann erst mal, wenn man sich selbst nicht so ganz sicher ist mit der Bewertung. Von daher, kein Vorwurf an dich, eh nie geschehen. Und die Trails sind unzweifelhaft nett, egal wie man sie nennt. Peace man


----------



## Sylvester68 (6. Dezember 2016)

Ja, da kann ich zustimmen.  

Wie schön wäre es , wenn es für die Mountainbiker eine Winterhalle gäbe, wo man ohne draußen zu frieren über den Winter an seiner Fahrtechnik feilen kann. Ich fahre zwar auch bei Eis und Schnee, aber bei der Kälte will eben keine richtige Fahrstimmung aufkommen. Und Abends, nach der Arbeit wenn es dunkel und kalt ist ist es schwer den inneren Schweinehund zu besiegen.  

Zwar stelle ich mich auch mal auf die Skier, aber nach spätestens 30min hätte ich lieber wieder das Rad unterm Hintern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (7. Dezember 2016)

Ich bin dann doch lieber in der Vor- und Nachsaison bei 30 Grad am Gardasee alleine mit den Kumpels auf dem Natuir-Trail, als in einer überfüllten Halle. Aber so eine Drop-Batterie zum Üben am Münchner Olympia- oder Müllberg, das wäre schon nicht schlecht


----------



## Sylvester68 (8. Dezember 2016)

@hiTCH-HiKER 
Wir haben nichts zu Verlieren, außer unsere Ketten ? - Karl Marx 
Da kann man mal wieder sehen, wer alles Mountainbiker war.


----------



## No_Limits_TF (10. Dezember 2016)

Um mal wieder zu dem ursprünglichen Thread "Trails auf Teneriffa" zurückzukommen: wir möchten als Touranbieter im Süden Teneriffas gerne etwas zu der Thematik sagen. Unser Guide Mike fährt seit 12 Jahren hier auf Singletrails auf den Kanaren und hatte noch nie Ärger mit Strafen oder Wanderern gehabt. Mike ist seit 9 Jahren auf Teneriffa als Bikeguide tätig und auch in Kontakt mit der einheimischen Bikeszene, unter denen immer Austausch stattfindet, welche Trails befahrbar sind und welche gemeidet werden sollten. Überall in Europa ist die Diskussion über legale Singletrails für Biker präsent und auch hier auf Teneriffa kämpfen wir um eine Veränderung der Situation. Aber wie überall ist es schwer die Politiker zu überzeugen. Übrigens gilt die selbe Gesetzesgrundlage für alle Kanareninseln inkl. La Palma, El Hierro ect. In einigen Gebieten werden wir geduldet, in anderen nicht. Nichts desto trotz lassen wir uns den Bikespass nicht verbieten und versuchen durch respektvollen Umgang das Rowdy-Image zu verbessern. Und dazu gehört auch, die Bikeverbote in Nationalparks (Teide) und Naturschutzreservaten (Anaga Gebirge) zu respektieren. 
Aber gerade Teneriffa hat als grösste und abwechslungsreichste Kanareninsel noch eine Menge mehr zu bieten als nur den Norden, wo die Situation delikater ist, als bei uns im Süden. Hier hat es noch nicht so viele Verbotsschilder und bisher keine Probleme mit Strafen.
Wir versuchen hiermit etwas aufzuklären und das angestaubte Image Teneriffas Südens aufzupolieren. Mit uns fahrt Ihr auf technisch anspruchsvollen, abwechslungsreichen und naturbelassenen Singletrails ohne Massenandrang bis ans Meer. Checkt die Bilder auf unserer Facebook Seite https://www.facebook.com/no.limits.tenerife/?ref=bookmarks und YouTube Videos https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCu6TxUwsink3i6YnKB7ZzSA oder unsere homepage www.no-limits-tenerife.com
Hier ein Link zu unserem neusten Video:


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (12. Dezember 2016)

Der Süden ist leider optisch nicht annähernd vergleichbar mit dem wunderschönen Norden:























Teneriffa wäre für mich erst dann wieder ein lohnenswertes Ziel, wenn die ganzen Trails nach La Laguna und Santa Cruz legal befahrbar sind, alleine schon die Shuttle-Tram über 500 Höhenmeter ist eine coole Sache, aber natürlich nicht im Interesse der kommerziellen Anbieter 

Bis dahin gibt es dermaßen viele Regionen als Alternative, wo Mountainbiker bei den Locals äußerst willkommen sind, dass man sich lieber woanders umsieht. Ich sehe es auch gar nicht ein solche Regionen weiterhin finanziell zu unerstützen, wo die Politiker unser Hobby aktiv behindern und gar horrende Strafen dagegen etabliert sind.


----------



## mtb-active (16. Dezember 2016)

Es gibt Hoffnung fuer die Insel, der Bikepark in Tegueste öffnet wieder seine Pforten ))))))) . Check it out


----------



## Sylvester68 (19. Dezember 2016)

@hiTCH-HiKER 
Der Weg kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor. Geht der zufällig zum Leuchtturm "Faro de Anaga" ? Die Bilder sind Klasse.


----------



## Sylvester68 (19. Dezember 2016)

@mtb-active 

mag ja sein, daß ein Bikepark geöffnet hat, aber wer geht 14 Tage auf eine Insel und schaut sich dann bloß einen Bikepark an. Im Süden gibt es ein paar interessante Trails und im Norden ist man schon froh keine Strafe zu bekommen wenn man auf einer 4m breiten Forstpiste unterwegs ist. Im Nationalpark sind sogar die Pisten die mit Jeeps befahren werden Tabu. Solcher Landschaftsschutz ist einfach nur noch lächerlich. Niemand hat vor quer durch die Botanik zu fahren.
Da wo ich nicht willkommen bin gehe ich auch nicht hin.


----------



## kamikater (19. Dezember 2016)

Sylvester68 schrieb:


> im Norden ist man schon froh keine Strafe zu bekommen wenn man auf einer 4m breiten Forstpiste unterwegs ist.


Ist es inzwischen wirklich so schlimm geworden? Gibt es denn eine verläßliche und halbwegs verständliche Quelle, was legal ist und was nicht?


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (19. Dezember 2016)

Sylvester68 schrieb:


> @hiTCH-HiKER
> Der Weg kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor. Geht der zufällig zum Leuchtturm "Faro de Anaga" ? Die Bilder sind Klasse.



Das sind verschiedene Wege, aber alle im nordwestlichen Anaga-Gebiet. Die beiden oberen Bilder sind in der Gegend um Taborno und Afur, dann folgen drei Bilder der gleichen Tour, eines bei Pedro Alvarez und die beiden letzten sind der Weg runter von La Orilla nach Bajamar ans Meer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sylvester68 (20. Dezember 2016)

kamikater schrieb:


> Ist es inzwischen wirklich so schlimm geworden? Gibt es denn eine verläßliche und halbwegs verständliche Quelle, was legal ist und was nicht?



Irgendwo schwirrte mal so eine Karte rum. Das ganze war aber so undurchschaubar, daß sie nutzlos ist. Selbst wenn man auf den "normalen" Wegen bleibt, ist man vor bösen Überraschungen nicht sicher. Man hat sich zwar Mühe gegeben einige Schilder für Mountainbiker aufzustellen, sich aber nicht die Mühe gemacht nachzuschauen , ob der oder die Wege durchgängig befahrbar sind. Ich stand mal (2016 Frühjahr) vor einer Brückenruine, die über einen Barranco führen sollte.......

Ich mag auch nicht ständig nachfragen, was wo erlaubt ist. Dann gehe ich eben nach Gran Canaria.


----------



## Laben (22. Dezember 2016)

@ Sylvester68

Das klingt mir eher nach einer generellen Ablehnung deiner Seits, als nach einer ernsthaft begründbaren Meinung.
Sicherlich ist der Bikepark nicht für 14-Tage Urlaube gedacht, ich denke doch der Post diente eher der Information, dass es hier auf der Insel sehr wohl voran geht.

Auch die Beschwerden bezüglich der Kontrollen kann ich noch nicht recht nachvollziehen, denn die empfinde ich absolut nicht als so schlimm, wie du sie betitelst.

Absolut richtig ist: Teneriffa ist wirklich noch nicht fortschrittlich unterwegs, wenn es um den bikenden Touristen geht, noch allerdings ist auch der wandernde Anteil an Touristen größer... Es liegt also nicht zuletzt auch an euch Urlaubern. Zum Glück gibt es einige und immer mehr Urlauber, die eben genau das nicht suchen, von Palma und Mallorca langsam genug haben und mit jedem Besuch auf der Insel, den Fortschritt hier bzgl der Legalisierung etwas fördern.
Allerdings fahre ich mindestens jeden 2ten Tag die gesamte Strecke von Portillo hinab, auf ca 13km Downhill-Trail, der durchaus einsehbar ist, für das kontrollierende Amt. Doch für die gilt eben: Es ist ein Job, für den sie bezahlt werden und sie werden mich anhalten, wenn ich a) den schon vorhandenen trail weiter shape b) Durch übermäßiges shredders den Boden und vor allem Staub aufwedel, so dass ich auch nicht zu übersehen bin c) frech an denen vorbei in den trail enter...
Für die Jungs gilt genau das selbe wie für Wanderer: Immer freundlich bleiben zu den Jungs, dann hast du in aller Regel kein Problem. Wenn du natürlich versuchst, nach erwischen auf einem verbotenen trail, mit Sinn und Unsinn dieser Gesetze zu argumentieren... Naja ist eben keine Sprechstunde ;-)
Ansonsten gab es das Problem der legalen Nutzung von ursprünglichen Wanderwegen schon immer und wenn ich mich nicht irre, ist auch im Schenger-Raum noch nicht überall eine zufriedenstellende Lösung gefunden.

Demnach also:. Bitte nicht zu sehr verurteilen, auch wenn die Fakten stimmt: Biken auf Teneriffa ist immer noch ein Erlebnis, dass du so schnell im Schenger-Raum nicht finden wirst. Und wenn du keine Lust auf überlaufene Gebiete hast, nach Preis-/Leistung schaust und ein wenig Technik mitbringst... Kannst auf Teneriffa so einiges an Spaß haben

Was ich aber absolut widerlegen möchte ist die Aussage der fehlenden Trails, du warst offenbar schon länger nicht mehr hier, doch was die Traildichte betrifft ist auch Teneriffa immer weiter im Kommen. Vielleicht solltest einfach mal wieder vorbei sehen.

P. s. : Gerade heute haben,  wir gemeinsam mit dem bereits 3ten Taxi Fahrer,  in Puerto den Rad-Trailer eingeweiht, den ihr morgens in Puerto bekommen könnt. Es geht also voran!


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (23. Dezember 2016)

Laben schrieb:


> @ Sylvester68
> noch allerdings ist auch der wandernde Anteil an Touristen größer...



Das ist kein Wunder, ich habe es beim letzten Besuch auch vorgezogen zu wandern, hab mich aber dann über die zwei, drei Locals gefreut, die mit dem Mountainbike unterwegs waren 

Ich finde Teneriffa grundsätzlich auch gut zum MTB fahren, da ich aber auch von Leuten weiss die dort richtig fett bezahlt haben, einer sogar obwohl der einen Trail bei Cruz laut eigener Aussage komplett runter geschoben hat und da ich selbst bereits von der Polizei gehindert wurde einen Trail im Anaga zu fahren, würde ich hier auf keinen Fall grundsätzlich Entwarnung geben.
Für entspanntes Biken in freundlicher Atmosphäre fährt man dann doch lieber am Rande der Saison nach Südtirol, Finale oder zum Lago.


----------



## Laben (23. Dezember 2016)

Absolut richtig, wer das entspannte Biken (damit ist wohl das legale gemeint?!) bevorzugt, ist in einem der bekannten Gebiete durchaus besser aufgehoben 

Entwarnung geben sollte und wollte ich auch absolut nicht, das Biken hier ist größtenteils verboten und dies wird auch kontrolliert. Von tatsächlich geforderten Multas kann ich allerdings nicht berichten, empfindlich hohen Drohungen allerdings schon.

Dennoch vergesst doch bitte eines nicht. Es ist kein Radgebiet vom Himmel gefallen, kein Trail war einfach so da und die wenigsten wurden extra für Biker angelegt. So gut wie alle Trails sind oder waren Wanderwege... Und selbst in Österreich oder auch BaWü ist man bis heute vor Veränderung und Anpassung an die Biker scheu... Das ist auch hier nicht anders, ganz im Gegenteil... Tranquila

Also... Es ist wohl jedem das seine wonach er auf der Suche ist; fluffig geshapte trails für jeden fahrbar in legaler Umgebung oder aber back to the roots


----------



## Frogfisch (23. Dezember 2016)

Auch mich zieht es im Januar wieder nach Teneriffa. Gibt evtl. ein paar Gps Tracks im Norden die man legal befahren darf.


----------



## scylla (23. Dezember 2016)

Laben schrieb:


> Also... Es ist wohl jedem das seine wonach er auf der Suche ist; fluffig geshapte trails für jeden fahrbar in legaler Umgebung oder aber back to the roots



Auf fluffig geshaped verzichte ich äußerst gerne. Legal am liebsten schon, mir würde aber auch einfach toleriert und freundlich reichen. Ich hoffe, dass ihr das irgendwann hinbekommt. Dann komme ich auch sehr gerne wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nomadbiker (23. Dezember 2016)

Würd mich auch interessieren...... ebenfalls im Januar für 12Tage


----------



## Frogfisch (23. Dezember 2016)

Gibt es evtl. eine Bikekarte von Teneriffa wo ersichtlich ist wo man noch fahren darf?
 Auf der Bike Magazin Seite gibt es noch ein paar Tracks sind diese noch erlaubt?
http://www.bike-magazin.de/mein_dk/bike_download/action/Purchase/download/articleNumber/11407.html

Besten Dank


----------



## scylla (23. Dezember 2016)

Frogfisch schrieb:


> Gibt es evtl. eine Bikekarte von Teneriffa wo ersichtlich ist wo man noch fahren darf?
> Auf der Bike Magazin Seite gibt es noch ein paar Tracks sind diese noch erlaubt?
> http://www.bike-magazin.de/mein_dk/bike_download/action/Purchase/download/articleNumber/11407.html
> 
> Besten Dank




Das im Süden ist zwar auch nicht legal, aber noch "ok" soweit ich weiß.
Bei den beiden El Portillo Abfahrten kannst du Glück haben oder auch nicht. Da wurden wohl auch schon Locals abkassiert. Scheint an der Tagesform der Agente Forestal zu liegen, ob sie ein Auge zudrücken. Wobei ich mich bei der "GR131..." Tour frage, was das ewige Pistengeschwurbsel am Ende bringen soll. Sightseeingradeln? Bei der "Teide"... Tour hängen m.W. zweimal Verbotsschilder, ist aber wenigstens nicht im Bereich des Hochbetriebs, wenn man Glück hat ist da eh kein Schwein.
Pico Ingles kannste komplett knicken, das wird regelrecht "bewacht" (Patroullen am Einstieg oben gefühlt im Viertelstunden-Takt). Wenn würd ich mich höchstens über die kleine verfallene Nebenstraße und den Pfad unterhalb des Aussichtspunkts "reinschleichen" um nicht ganz so offensichtlich von oben reinfahren zu müssen (siehe OSM). Ist aber auch keine Garantie.


----------



## Frogfisch (23. Dezember 2016)

Scylla, danke für die ausführlichen Infos und Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## Sylvester68 (23. Dezember 2016)

@Laben
Da haben wir es ja.  Sightseeingradeln auf breiten Pisten. Auch ich habe schon eine Pico Umrundung gemacht. Nette Aussicht, aber sonst stink Langweilig. 
Auf der einen Seite verschandelt man die Insel mit immer mehr und immer hässlicheren Hotelanlagen und auf der anderen Seite will man den Mountainbikern den Spaß verderben. "Oben hui, unten pfui !" Nichts anderes ist das ja. 
Und ja, natürlich gibt es auf der Insel Trails ohne Ende. Ich bin eben kein Wanderer. Wenn ich irgendwo hin gehe, will ich mit dem Rad unterwegs sein. Und das zu 100% legal. Ich halte mich an die Regeln des Dimb, so wie wohl alle Radler hier. Welches Problem die Lokalregierung mit uns hat weiß ich nicht. Und so lange sich nichts daran ändert werde ich die Insel einfach meiden.

Ich wünsche allen Radlern eine wunderschöne Weihnacht.

Sylvester


----------



## scylla (23. Dezember 2016)

Zu 100% legal isses nirgends in Spanien, auf Wanderwegen zu Biken. Aber es gibt genügend Regionen, wo es einfach "toleriert" wird. Leben und leben lassen. Damit kann ich auch schon prima leben.


----------



## Laben (23. Dezember 2016)

@Sylvester68 : Absolut richtig und nachvollziehbare Einstellung. Ich möchte dem gar nicht widersprechen, mir ist der Sinn hinter dieser Stigmatisierung der Biker noch nicht recht klar, zumal das örtliche medio ambiente regelmäßig ausrücken muss, Schneisen für den Wasserablauf zu ziehen. Beides ließe sich sehr einfach kombinieren und Biker sicher bereit für ein gepflegtes legales Trail Netz einen Obolus zu zahlen, der wiederum neue Jobs entstehen ließe, welche die Einheimischen dringend brauchen können. 
Doch viele kämpfen hier seit Jahren für eine bessere Situation und eben nicht zuletzt unser bikenden Urlauber sind ein wichtiger Aufhänger für die Argumentation. Wenn die ausbleiben, wird sich wohl auch nichts ändern. Geld regiert eben überall die Welt. 
Aber dennoch entspanntes legales Biken ist hier nicht möglich, wenn man solche Dinge im Fokus hat. Ich allerdings....naja gehöre der friedlichen Rebellion an; ich versuche mich mit den Behörden zu arrangieren und keine Probleme zu machen. Sie hören das, was Sie für Ihren Job wissen müssen. 
Viele von denen fahren selbst auch privat oder haben Menschen in der Familie, die genauso unter dem Verbot leiden  

Ich freue mich allerdings, dass es doch einige her wagen. Und ja, richtig ist auch, dass offiziell jeder Touren-Anbieter hier Piste fährt. Doch wer sich ein wenig auf deren Seiten umsieht, wird fest stellen, dass die Pisten doch nicht so pistig sind. 

Schaut doch einfach mal im Album vorbei, weil es @scylla erwähnt hatte und das zufällig ein Hometrail seit ca 6 Monaten ist ;-) Zumindest große Abschnitte davon. 
Bis auf etlichen Highrollern, Bremsbelägen und zwei Schaltwerken hat mich die Abfahrt noch nichts gekostet. Einzig ein kurzes Date mit dem Medio, die mich auf die nächste Piste verwiesen... Nun ja... Ist eben ihr job. 

Es gibt einige trails die deutlich weiter gehen und vor allem deutlich schöner sind. Doch wer sicher gehen will, macht sich besser nicht auf eigene Faust los. 
Anbieter haben viele Vorteile, die man beachten sollte; Shuttle, jemanden der fahrbare Wege kennt und nicht zuletzt die Sicherheit sind da nur einige Beispiele. 

Link zum Album:
http://mtbn.ws/p18x80

Ich hoffe es kommen noch einige Biker her und machen sich selbst einen Eindruck  

Beste Grüße und vor allem aber wundervolle Weihnachten!


----------



## scylla (23. Dezember 2016)

Laben schrieb:


> Doch viele kämpfen hier seit Jahren für eine bessere Situation und eben nicht zuletzt unser bikenden Urlauber sind ein wichtiger Aufhänger für die Argumentation. Wenn die ausbleiben, wird sich wohl auch nichts ändern. Geld regiert eben überall die Welt.



Noch ein Grund für mich, wegzubleiben. Wenn ich mein Geld trotzdem nach TF tragen würde, gäbe es ja keinen Grund, was zu ändern. Trage ich mein Geld wo anders hin, werden eure Lokalpolitiker sich vielleicht irgendwann umschauen und sich wundern, warum so viele Biker so viel Geld auf den Nachbarinseln liegen lassen, und warum dieses Geld auf TF fehlt.
(Der allergrößte Grund für mich ist allerdings, dass mein Urlaub auch nicht geschenkt ist, und dass ich den daher lieber irgendwo verbringe, wo ich mich wohl fühle. Leider war die letzte Woche auf TF 2014 eins meiner bescheidensten Urlaubserlebnisse. Dafür ist mir mein Urlaub einfach zu schade. Sorry, aber da bin ich doch eher egoistisch, meine Samariter-Ambitionen dahingehend halten sich doch ziemlich in Grenzen )


----------



## Laben (23. Dezember 2016)

Nun ja, um nun doch eine persönliche hinzuzufügen: Ich finde es sau bequem und das ist legitim, weil menschlich.

Für mich ist das nichts anderes, als die tollen Rider auf dem Trail, die immer fleißig runter ballern, sich über neue Sprünge freuen und nach Anliegern rufen. Selbst aber einmal im Jahr sich mit Freunden zum Trail pflegen verabreden und dann, auf dem Weg hin,  schon im Stammlokal versunken sind....
Noch einmal: Das Biker überhaupt irgendwo legal fahren dürfen, ist einigen wenigen zu verdanken, die eben diese Dinge nicht einfach hin nehmen wollten und die ihre Zeit, Energie und häufig auch ein Haufen Geld darin investiert haben, dass wir heute legale Trails haben...
Alle Trails waren einmal verboten, überall gab es Verbote, die auch kontrolliert wurden, doch erst eine gewisse Frequentierung brachte Erfolge überall auf dieser Welt. Ausgenommen von den Amis, denen eh alles Wurst ist, da kann ich auch ne Wumme im Wallmarkt kaufen.

Ich finde einfach der Mountainbike-Gedanke geht verloren... Denn Eins mit der Natur... Bin ich sicher nicht auf 3m breiten geshapten Trails, mit optimal dimensionierten Sprüngen und übermäßigen Steilwänden.
Aber ich verstehe ebenso, wenn man diese Meinung nicht teilt. Die Diskussion um Verbote möchte man im Urlaub definitiv vermeiden


----------



## scylla (23. Dezember 2016)

Ich kann durchaus verstehen, dass ihr Locals auf Teneriffa das Kotzen bekommt wegen der Situation. Und ich kann auch verstehen, dass ihr euch Unterstützung wünscht. Ich hab ja geschrieben, ich bin da egoistisch im Urlaub. Der ist einfach zu wenig und zu teuer, da mach ich es mir bequem, und das geb ich auch offen zu. Wir mussten in Hessen vor wenigen Jahren auch eine deutliche Verschlechterung der Situation für uns Biker durch ein neues Waldgesetz befürchten. Da war's mir nicht wurscht, und da hab ich auch eingesehen mich dagegen einzusetzen. Letztendlich konnten sich hier die Biker und andere verbündete Interessensgruppen durchsetzen und die Verschlechterung abwenden.
Du kannst nicht von Touristen, die ihre 30 oder weniger Urlaubstage im Jahr sauer erspart haben, erwarten, dass sie unter Aufopferung ihres Urlaubs-Genusses eure Insel retten. Das ist letztendlich die Aufgabe von euch Locals, so leid es mir für euch tut.

Und nochmal: auf geshapte 3m breite Brechsandflowtrails verzichte ich. Wenn das das neue Gesicht von Teneriffas legalen Trails werden sollte, würde ich auch wegbleiben. Ganz normale "Trail Tolerance" auf ganz normalen existierenden "naturnahen" Wegen ist alles, was nötig ist. Da muss keiner irgendwelche Anlieger shapen, man muss sich nur gegenseitig respektieren und leben lassen. Funktioniert an vielen anderen Orten auf der Welt wunderbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (23. Dezember 2016)

Meine Freundin und ich hatten auch überlegt nach 3 Jahren GC mal eine andere Insel in den Kanaren anzusteuern.

Aufgrund der momentanen Lage fällt TF auf jeden Fall raus. Ich sehe es genauso wie @scylla: Im Urlaub will ich entspannen und mich nicht wissentlich illegal in einem anderen Land auf dem Bike fortbewegen und dafür ev. abkassiert werden.

Eine Umfrage hier auf mtb-news oder eine Unterschriftensammlung würde ich ja gerne unterstützen wenn ihr da ein paar Argumente für eure Lokalpolitiker braucht.


----------



## Laben (23. Dezember 2016)

Nein, ich bekomme eher das kotzen wegen genau dieser Aussagen, ohne dich persönlich angreifen zu wollen und vor allem ohne zu politisch werden zu müssen.
Aber deine Denkweise ist in meinen Augen absolut kurzsichtig und kontraproduktiv.
Als Deutscher hat man da immer gut reden, doch vergessen wir immer wieder, dass wir NUR GLÜCK hatten, in Deutschland geboren zu sein, wo die Politik sehr schnell auf Ihr Volk reagiert. Das ist in den meisten Teilen der Welt eben nicht der Fall. Und ich persönlich empfinde es als Glück, dass es Menschen gibt, die einen globalen Gedanken haben, der nicht Rassen-/Nationalitäts-, sondern Interessen-begründet ist.
Ich genieße es mich in Europa frei bewegen zu können, das ist aber nur möglich wenn wir uns eben nicht auf unser Land beschränken, uns ins gemachte Nest setzen und allen anderen auf der Welt, die mehr Probleme haben, zusehen oder gar verurteilen.

Zumal: Wer nutzt denn die legalen Trails in Deutschland? Das sind wohl eher weniger die Canarios, von denen Ihr verlangt, dass Sie extra für euch Ihr Naturschutzgebiet und damit auch Gesetz in Frage stellen. Ich finde das anmaßend, wenn man selbst nicht bereit ist, etwas dafür zu leisten, aber sein Bike-Gebiet legal ausbauen möchte.  Schwierig.... Die deutschen Mountainbiker, die hier das legalisieren ermöglichen wollen, zu desertieren, weil woanders ja schon welche die Drecksarbeit gemacht haben 
(Das sind übrigens ebenso die selben Leute die sich auch hier nicht abschrecken lassen und lieber versuchen, durch ihren Besuch die Insel zu promoten)

Dazu vielleicht ein kleines und neues Video von RedBull, die auch die Insel für sich entdeckt haben 
http://www.redbull.com/es/es/bike/stories/1331833970678/david-cachon-tenerife-the-volcano´s-shadow-volcan-teide-canarias


----------



## scylla (23. Dezember 2016)

Was machst du eigentlich in deinem nächsten Urlaub? Komm doch mal nach Baden-Württemberg. Da gibt's ne 2m Regelung, die dringend weg müsste. Du magst doch sicher gerne etwas dafür tun, dass Biken in Baden-Württemberg legalisiert wird


----------



## Laben (23. Dezember 2016)

Erst einmal starte ich zumindest den Versuch hier etwas voran zu bringen, damit du deinen Winterurlaub auch mal außerhalb des bequemen Deutschlandes genießen kannst ;-)
Think global, ride global


----------



## scylla (23. Dezember 2016)

yes, we can


----------



## freetourer (23. Dezember 2016)

Laben schrieb:


> Nein, ich bekomme eher das kotzen wegen genau dieser Aussagen, ohne dich persönlich angreifen zu wollen und vor allem ohne zu politisch werden zu müssen.
> Aber deine Denkweise ist in meinen Augen absolut kurzsichtig und kontraproduktiv.
> Als Deutscher hat man da immer gut reden, doch vergessen wir immer wieder, dass wir NUR GLÜCK hatten, in Deutschland geboren zu sein, wo die Politik sehr schnell auf Ihr Volk reagiert. Das ist in den meisten Teilen der Welt eben nicht der Fall. Und ich persönlich empfinde es als Glück, dass es Menschen gibt, die einen globalen Gedanken haben, der nicht Rassen-/Nationalitäts-, sondern Interessen-begründet ist.
> Ich genieße es mich in Europa frei bewegen zu können, das ist aber nur möglich wenn wir uns eben nicht auf unser Land beschränken, uns ins gemachte Nest setzen und allen anderen auf der Welt, die mehr Probleme haben, zusehen oder gar verurteilen.
> ...



Verstehe ich nicht ...

Stattdessen würdest Du von mir bzw. anderen Urlaubern was genau erwarten?

Warum genau soll ich mich gegen den Willen der dortigen Lokalpolitik stellen? - Wer bilde ich mir denn ein zu sein?

Ich sehe sehr wohl, dass ich in vielerlei Hinsicht Glück habe in Deutschland zu leben. - Gleichwohl verlange ich nicht, dass überall anders auf der Welt mein Hobby genauso Zuspruch findet.

Wenn die Bevölkerung von Teneriffa es für richtig hält, dass es für die Insel nicht gut wäre wenn dort Leute mit dem MTB unterwegs sind, respektiere ich das.

Ich persönlich gehöre nicht zu der dortigen Bevölkerung und maße mir auch nicht an dort Forderungen zu stellen.


----------



## Nomadbiker (24. Dezember 2016)

Laben schrieb:


> Zumal: Wer nutzt denn die legalen Trails in Deutschland? Das sind wohl eher weniger die Canarios, von denen Ihr verlangt, dass Sie extra für euch Ihr Naturschutzgebiet und damit auch Gesetz in Frage stellen.


Hallo, zu lange auf Gomera gewesen?? keiner verlangt hier irgendwas.Wenn aber Mountainbiken unerwünscht ist auf Teneriffa, speziell im Teide Nationalpark obwohl da meiner Meinung nach auch nix kaputtgehen würde dabei auf den breitenWegen, dann isses aber auch keinen Fall eine Sache der Besucher was daran zu ändern, sondern der Einheimischen,Lokals, Bikeverleiher,Tourenanbieter und what ever. Das die die Drecksarbeit machen müssen is schon klar genau wie hier in Deutschland auch wo das dann auch die Einheimischen,Lokals,Bikeverleiher,Tourenanbieter etc. machen müssen. Woher dann die Besucher zum Biken kommen ist doch ziemlich egal.
Entweder man will es so oder eben nicht. Wenn nicht dann Fu..off MTB Teneriffa, gibt noch andere schöne Plätze.War bisher schon auf Lanzarote, La Palma, Fuerteventura, La Palma, Gomera biken gewesen und noch nirgends irgendwas negatives gehört.


----------



## Laben (24. Dezember 2016)

Nochmal... Auch dort sind längst nicht alle Trails legal, ähnlich wie auf Teneriffa. Was die Gesetzesgrundlage angeht gibt es keine großen Unterschiede, das ist eine Duldung. Und von der, wie ich zuvor erwähnte, kann ich hier auch sehr viel spüren, die letzte Zeit.
Anders als es Besucher aus längerer Zeit berichten. Nicht mehr und mehr und nicht weniger.

Und zu dem, was Urlauber machen sollten... Das hast du offenbar falsch verstanden...ein weniger nationalbedingtes sonder mehr interessenbedingtes Denken würde helfen meine Aussage zu verstehen;
Ob sich an der Lage hier etwas ändert liegt an den BIKERN... Woher die kommen ist doch total Ritze... Wo sie fahren wollen, ist wichtig, wie ich finde.
Und nicht zuletzt fragt mal bei Bikepark Besitzern oder Mitarbeitern: Die pflege will nachher keiner übernehmen oder dafür zahlen... Leider ist vor allem bei Bikern immer wieder das Problem, dass sie Ihren Müll liegen lass. Schlauch mit auf die Piste genommen, auf dem Trail ausgetauscht und den ganzen Mist liegen lassen. Auch Red Bull wird selten von den Wanderern getrunken  
Das ist ein Problem, was wir in Deutschland haben und da wir zumeist deutsche hier haben....
Also es geht weniger um das zerstören durch das Fahren sondern eher durch nicht benehmen... Denn ICH möchte das hier auch nicht reinigen müssen.
Dafür müssen Lösungen gefunden werden und vor allem die Deutschen sind diesbezüglich eigentlich sehr fortschrittlich und als stärkste Besuchergruppe auch prädestiniert das ganze voran zu treiben. Bei euch läuft es doch


----------



## Laben (24. Dezember 2016)

freetourer schrieb:


> Verstehe ich nicht ...
> 
> Stattdessen würdest Du von mir bzw. anderen Urlaubern was genau erwarten?
> 
> ...




Also noch ein letztes Mal... Auch in Deutschland waren Biker lang nicht gern gesehen und sind es in bawü zb immer noch nicht. Der Fortschritt der Menschheit beruht aber nicht auf den Menschen, die alles hinnehmen. ;-)

Ihr gebt euch doch Mühe dort wo ihr fahren wollt, fahren zu dürfen.
Ihr gebt euch Mühe, dahin wo ihr reisen wollt, auch ohne Probleme reisen zu dürfen. Nun geht noch einen weiteren Schritt und wir alle haben was gewonnen 

Aber ich verstehe es wie gesagt gut! Vor allem weil der Kampf in Deutschland sich gerade dem Ende neigt und Biker endlich auch Rechte und Ruhe bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (24. Dezember 2016)

Laben schrieb:


> Nochmal... Auch dort sind längst nicht alle Trails legal, ähnlich wie auf Teneriffa. Was die Gesetzesgrundlage angeht gibt es keine großen Unterschiede, das ist eine Duldung. Und von der, wie ich zuvor erwähnte, kann ich hier auch sehr viel spüren, die letzte Zeit.
> Anders als es Besucher aus längerer Zeit berichten. Nicht mehr und mehr und nicht weniger.
> ...
> Und nicht zuletzt fragt mal bei Bikepark Besitzern oder Mitarbeitern: Die pflege will nachher keiner übernehmen oder dafür zahlen...



Wie oft denn noch: keiner hier hat je legale geshapte Brechsandpisten verlangt. Das bringst immer nur du auf den Tisch mit den geshapten Trails, Bikeparks etc. Für mich wäre so eine Art von Trails sogar explizit ein Grund, nicht mehr zu kommen, sowas fahre ich nicht gerne, finde ich öde. Und keiner hier hat je verlangt, sich daneben benehmen zu dürfen und trotzdem gut aufgenommen zu werden.
Nein, alles was wir wollen ist, auf ganz normalen existierenden Wegen zu Biken, dabei Rücksicht zu nehmen, und dabei Rücksicht zu erfahren. Und eben nicht angepöbelt, mit Strafen bedroht und gejagt zu werden. So schwer ist das gar nicht, glaub's mir 

Und außerdem, weil du das jetzt auch schon zweimal geschrieben hast: niemand denkt hier "nationalbedingt" 
Kommt jetzt etwa gleich die Nazikeule? Ihr seid alle Nazis, weil ihr nicht nach Teneriffa kommt? Kommt mir fast so vor.

Ich weiß sehr wohl, dass eigentlich nirgendwo in Spanien Biken auf Wanderwegen 100% legal ist. Die Gesetzeslage gibt das einfach nicht her. Es ist allerhöchstens eine Grauzone.
Aber der Ton macht die Musik! Auch wenn nirgendwo explizit in einem Gesetzestext steht "Mountainbiken auf Wanderwegen ist erlaubt", kann es trotzdem ganz hervorragend funktionieren. Toleranz ist keine Einbahnstraße.
Es erwartet auch keiner, im Nationalpark Trails "shreddern" zu dürfen. Der Nationalpark ist ok. Dass man dort auf breiten Jeep-Pisten nicht Biken darf ist einigermaßen lächerlich, aber gut, das ist in Ordnung, auf Pisten will ja eh niemand Biken. Es geht hier darum, dass man auch außerhalb des Nationalparks sich nirgends bewegen kann und auf richtiggehende Feindseligkeit stößt. Ich habe schon kilometerweit außerhalb des Nationalparks auf einer Straße kurbelnd von einem Agente Forestal einen ziemlich unfreundlichen Anschiss kassiert, einfach weil ich auf einem Mountainbike gefahren bin. Sowas stört mich, massiv sogar. Der Ton macht die Musik.

Was erwartest du eigentlich von uns Touristen?
Soll ich ein Pappschild malen und mich damit auf den Trail setzen? 
Soll ich einen Hungerstreik vor dem Rangerhüttchen bei El Portillo starten? 
Soll ich mein Geld nach wie vor auf eure Insel tragen, fröhlich Verstecken mit Wanderern und Agente Forestals spielen, und der Lokalpolitik damit signalisieren, dass es vollkommen Ok ist Radfahrer zu gängeln, weil die Tourismuseinnahmen ja eh nicht darunter leiden? 
Soll ich mich absichtlich erwischen lassen und Anschiss und Strafgebühr akzeptieren, um zu demonstrieren, dass es Radler gibt, die sich nichts verbieten lassen? 
Mach doch mal einen konstruktiven Vorschlag!

Ich glaube, es wäre allen mehr geholfen, wenn du ein Spendenkonto für die armen geplagten Locals einrichtest, die vom Tourismus leben. Dann brauchen wir uns nicht den Urlaub verderben, und vielleicht findet sich ja ein "interessensbedingt denkender" Mensch, der euch ein bisschen was ins Kässchen wirft. Aber erst, nachdem du für die armen Biker in Baden-Württemberg gespendet hast und dort Urlaub gemacht hast. Denk mal interessensbedingt 

Wie dem auch sei: frohe Weihnachten auch nach Teneriffa


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (24. Dezember 2016)

Danke @scylla. Du sprichst mir aus dem Herzen.


----------



## Laben (24. Dezember 2016)

öde. Und keiner hier hat je verlangt, sich daneben benehmen zu dürfen und trotzdem gut aufgenommen zu werden.
Nein ich bezeichne dich sicher nicht als Nazi sondern als engstirnig, der Unterschied ist immens und vllt nicht bekannt...


Also...Ich bin nun tatsächlich seit Monaten hier und ich spüre die Toleranz auch gegenüber Bikern. Deine Erfahrung sind genauso aktuell?

Und das ist toll, dass DU rücksichtsvoll Über die Trails fahren magst, doch so benehmen sich eben nicht alle Biker. Und wenn ich es dir erlaube, erlaube ich es auch jeglichen anderen Bikern ... Oder möchtest du Sondergenehmigzngen beantragen? Auch das ist bereits möglich.
Es ist ebenso so, dass selbst jetzt schon, wo das Biken offiziell verboten ist, der Müll der Biker liegen bleibt. Insbesondere Gummi-Schläuche sind sehr toll für den Nationalpark und ein klasse Anlass das Biken zu verbieten.
Der Großteil dieses Mülls kommt von DEUTSCHEN Touristen, zuletzt hat einer beim Klopapier anzünden halb Palma abgebrannt...
Also was ihr erwartet ist einfach unrealistisch, wenn sich der Großteil der Biker eben doch noch benimmt, als wäre er eben nicht auf seinem Hometrail 
Es gibt viele Gründe, nicht nur die shaperei, ich dachte nur, dass offensichtliche Dinge klar wären.

Und Spenden sammeln? Für was denn... So eine verbale Inkontinenz... Damit wäre wohl nichts geregelt.
Was ihr sehen wollt... Wir Biker sind nicht das einzig wahre... Die Insel ist voll mit Touristen, die Surfen, Wandern, Klettern bla bla bla... Wir Biker wollen einfach nur auch ein Stück vom schönen Teide.
Sinnvoller wären wohl Konzepte zum Naturschutz etc als die ewig meckernden Deutschen, die für 300€ ne Woche all Inkl Biken wollen, möglichst legal und mit offenen Armen und Freude empfangen


----------



## Laben (24. Dezember 2016)

Vielleicht ein kleines Beispiel, wie unauffällig Touren Anbieter hier unterwegs sein müssen 
Und ob die Anbieter der Touren hier auf der Insel ihre Enduro und Freeride-Touren auf Pisten voll bekämen... Ich denke doch das wissen wir alle.

Mal von allem abgesehen; Geht doch mit einem Touren Anbieter. DAMIT habt ihr geholfen.... Denn während einer kommerziell organisierte der Tour, seid ihr nicht für die gefahrenen Trails zu verantworten.
Ich finde also dieses Meckern unnötig, wenn einer Zahlen muss, dann der Anbieter  Und wenn so viele Zahlen müssten, bekämen wir nicht jedes Jahr 2 neue dazu

Ich kann Teneriffa nur empfehlen und habe seit Monaten absolut kein Problem hier, trotz wöchentlich ca 7.000 tm (und ganz sicher keine Trails)


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (24. Dezember 2016)

Na nun sind wir also endlich da. Die armen Tourenanbieter bekommen weniger Kundschaft. Achne?

Ich möchte meinen Urlaub so verbringen, wie ich es gerne möchte. Ohne geguidete Touren auf Strecken welche nicht dem entsprechen, was ich machen möchte.

Mit Leuten mit denen ich dort hin gefahren bin und nicht in Horden von Leuten wo ich mit vielen sonst aus gutem Grund keine Zeit verbringe. 

Für mich als Individualtourist, der sich sehr wohl benehmen kann und mit Rücksicht und Toleranz unterwegs ist, bleibt für Teneriffa im aktuellen Setup in Bezug auf MTB für MICH nur "Geh sterben!".


----------



## Paul_FfM (24. Dezember 2016)

@Laben: Du scheinst Dich etwas zu verrennen? Schön, wenn es Dir dort gefällt, aber daraus abzuleiten dass andere auch ihren Bikeurlaub auf den Kanaren verbringen sollten finde ich etwas weit her geholt. Und Deine ständige Unterstellung es seien die deutschen Touristen, die die Trails verschmutzen finde ich auch wenig überzeugend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (24. Dezember 2016)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Na nun sind wir also endlich da. Die armen Tourenanbieter bekommen weniger Kundschaft. Achne?
> 
> Ich möchte meinen Urlaub so verbringen, wie ich es gerne möchte. Ohne geguidete Touren auf Strecken welche nicht dem entsprechen, was ich machen möchte.
> 
> ...



+1



Laben schrieb:


> öde. Und keiner hier hat je verlangt, sich daneben benehmen zu dürfen und trotzdem gut aufgenommen zu werden.
> Nein ich bezeichne dich sicher nicht als Nazi sondern als engstirnig, der Unterschied ist immens und vllt nicht bekannt...
> 
> 
> ...




Meine Erfahrung ist 2 Jahre alt. Und seitdem habe ich zwar von einigen Leuten gehört, dass sie Glück hatten und keinen Agente Forestals oder misslaunigen Wanderern begegnet sind. Aber ich habe nicht gehört, dass die generelle Situation besser geworden ist, sondern eher im Gegenteil, dass sie sich eher verschlimmert hat.

So wie du den Biker-Gegnern hier das Wort redest, sehe ich ziemlich schwarz für deine "Bemühungen" etwas zu ändern. Und so wie du hier auftrittst, bestärkst du eher noch meine Meinung, dass ich auf Teneriffa bis auf weiteres keinen Bike-Urlaub mehr verbringen werde.
Solange es genügend andere Regionen gibt, in denen ich nicht pauschal mitverurteilt werde, wenn irgendjemand seinen Schlauch auf dem Trail liegen lässt oder sein Klopapier anzündet, und in denen mir das Gefühl gegeben wird, willkommen zu sein, habe ich kein Problem, meinen Urlaub dort zu verbringen und diese Regionen zu unterstützen, die mich freundlich aufnehmen und wo ich mich wohl fühle. Netter Weise muss ich dafür gar nicht weit weg gehen, sondern einfach nur eine Insel nebenan.

Ich wünsche euch trotzdem viel Erfolg, ihr werdet auch ohne mich auskommen. Damit bin ich jetzt mal wieder raus hier, alles was gesagt werden muss ist gesagt, und ich habe keine Lust, mich nochmal zu wiederholen


----------



## Laben (24. Dezember 2016)

Verstehe ich durchaus.... Euch alle beiden!

Für allein mit dem Bike unterwegs oder nur mit 2-3 Freunden ist es eine aufregende Sache, weil man eben nicht weiss, was einen erwartet und das mag man  im Urlaub vermeiden.
Ich finde es schade, die Entscheidung aber verständlich, das wird wohl das Resultat einiger sein.


----------



## Laben (24. Dezember 2016)

@scylla : genau das finde ich halt schade. Denn Biker wie ihr seid wichtig für uns Biker hier auf der Insel.
Das hat mit Touren Anbieter gar nichts zu tun... Die haben hier mehr als genug zu tun, wie gesagt, gibt es jede Saison 2 zusätzliche Neue...
Doch welche Biker werden das immer mehr? Eben die Biker, die es auch in Deutschland nur selten aufs Radel schaffen. Die "richtigen" Biker werden, nicht zuletzt durch unbegründete Aussagen (ich höre immer nur davon, dass ihr von Strafen gehört hättet... Wie sieht denn die eigene Erfahrung aus?) fern gehalten. Das finde ich schade, denn ich arbeite zwar für einen Anbieter, doch guide nicht, sondern habe nur das Glück meine Fähigkeiten mit meiner Leidenschaft zu kombinieren. Und das kann ich nur... Weil es eben genug Touristen gibt und die gäbe es nicht jedes Jahr mehr, wenn die Situation sich verschlimmert.

Ich verstehe aber wie gesagt das Misstrauen absolut und der hart verdiente Urlaub soll entspannt ablaufen.
Doch tut mir mal einen Gefallen; nutzt doch mal Google und bemüht euch nach Anbietern im Norden Teneriffas. Macht euch dann mal die Mühe, die Bewertungen zu lesen.... Unser Vorteil: Wir sind eben nicht la Palma oder Mallorca!  Nix mit eingefahrenen Abläufen, sondern alles ist noch sehr individuell mit dem Gast geplant... Meiner Meinung nach sind vor allem Individual-Urlauber gut aufgehoben.... Wie gesagt... Lest euch mal die Bewertungen der Gäste durch.. Das sind Bewertungen von Menschen wie euch


----------



## scylla (24. Dezember 2016)

Wenn du dir mal die Mühe machen würdest, diesen Thread hier durchzulesen, könntest du lesen, woher mein "Misstrauen" gegenüber TF kommt. Und du könntest auch lesen, dass ich jedem, der trotzdem hinfahren möchte, rate, mit einem Tourenanbieter zu fahren.

Trotzdem möchte ICH nicht mich einem Tourenanbieter fahren. Das ist nicht die Art von Urlaub, die ich mir vorstelle. Es mag sein, dass das sehr viele Leute gerne tun, sehr zufrieden damit sind, und dass die Tourenanbieter gute Arbeit leisten. Das ändert aber trotzdem nichts daran, dass es  eben nicht MEINE Art von Urlaub ist. Es gibt sicherlich auch sehr schöne Clubanlagen. Trotzdem würde ich da auch keine Urlaub machen. Diese Freiheit musst du mir schon zugestehen.

Jetzt ist aber wirklich Ende, du brauchst mir auch nicht mehr antworten und auch nicht versuchen, mich umzustimmen, du erreichst damit eher das Gegenteil dessen, was du erreichen möchtest.


----------



## cxfahrer (24. Dezember 2016)

Ich denke, es braucht schon einige positiv gestimmte Reisefeatures in den einschlägigen Bikemagazinen, bevor sich hier wieder jemand traut,  auf eigene Faust in TF MTB fahren zu wollen.


----------



## Laben (24. Dezember 2016)

@cxfahrer
In diesem Sinne vielleicht mal eine objektive Meinung:
http://enduro-mtb.com/flucht-vor-dem-winter-6-tage-teneriffa/

Kleines Zitat daraus, denn es werden wieder einige aus Prinzip gar nicht erst ansehen 
*Fazit:*
*Wir haben 6 tolle Biketage auf Teneriffa verbracht. Es ist auf jeden Fall zu empfehlen mit einem lokalen Guide unterwegs zu sein, denn an diesen Tagen haben wir die besten Trails gesehen und sind am meisten zum fahren gekommen. Das Gelände im Süden Teneriffas ist teilweise sehr anspruchsvoll zu fahren und ist eine Herausforderung an Mensch und Material. Für uns war das ein willkommener Kontrast zu unseren heimischen Winterbedingungen und auf jeden Fall die Reise wert. Darum wird es hier womöglich im kommenden Winter ein Ridingstyle Enduro Camp geben. Also stay tuned!*


----------



## Laben (24. Dezember 2016)

Bitter vertraut nicht immer nur auf Erfahrung vom Menschen, die sich Dinge nur einseitig ansehen oder Erfahrung aus langer Zeit weiter geben....
Wir haben eben nicht 2014 und es gibt bereits neue Erfahrungen... Einfach mal google bemühen,Bewertungen lesen und auch Reiseberichte,  aktuelle gibt es einige.


----------



## cxfahrer (24. Dezember 2016)

Laben schrieb:


> @cxfahrer
> In diesem Sinne vielleicht mal eine objektive Meinung:
> http://enduro-mtb.com/flucht-vor-dem-winter-6-tage-teneriffa/


 
Naja, das ist halt genau das, was ich nicht lesen will  - "sicherheitshalber einen Guide genommen" - nee, da fliege ich lieber nach LP, GC oder LG.

Edit: man kann sich immer alles so zurechtzitieren, wie mans braucht - gelle?

Du wirst hier keinen selbstorganisierten MTBiker hinterm Ofen vorlocken mit deiner verzweifelten Werbung.
Sei glücklich mit deinen geguideten Touris, ist auch schön.
Sooo toll ist TF nicht, dass man da unbedingt hinmuß zum Radeln; da geben LP und GC einfach mehr her. Zur Not La Gomera, ist ja nicht weit. Oder vielleicht Hierro.


----------



## Laben (24. Dezember 2016)

Haha ist es Zufall, dass die selben Leute, die gern Hardtail fahren, aus nostalgischen Gründen, mit dem Gefühl wieder zum echten Mountainbiken zurück zu finden, die Leute sind, die glaube mit dem GPS Gerät oder sogar,  beschildert wie Autobahnen, Trails zu finden? 
Die Locals werden sich Mühe geben, die guten Strecken und gepflegten für sich zu finden behalte.. Wie auch die Touren Anbieter... Wie eben in Deutschland doch auch. Außer, du zahlst für ein Streckennetz (wenn auch indirekt durch Steuern) 
Man man Leute... Was ne Denkweise


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (24. Dezember 2016)

Könntest du Moralapostel mal aufhören? Hier sind erwachsene Menschen, die sich eine eigene Meinung bilden und nicht nach deiner Pfeife tanzen müssen. Danke.

ICH fahre nicht mehr nach TF zum bikn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laben (24. Dezember 2016)

Das bei euch alles verloren ist, das merkt man deutlich. Doch Leuten generell abraten, her zu kommen ist eben falsch und ich habe ich mehr als ein Beispiel gezeigt, dass dem JETZT nicht fair bewertet ist.
Ihr habt euch nur nicht die Mühe gemacht, die neuen Infos einzuholen.
Aber wer Bock auf Biken auf Teneriffa hat. ICH kann es wärmstens empfehlen, siehe mein Album. 
I'm out... Frohes Fest euch!


----------



## scylla (24. Dezember 2016)

Laben schrieb:


> Haha ist es Zufall, dass die selben Leute, die gern Hardtail fahren, aus nostalgischen Gründen, mit dem Gefühl wieder zum echten Mountainbiken zurück zu finden, die Leute sind, die glaube mit dem GPS Gerät oder sogar,  beschildert wie Autobahnen, Trails zu finden?



scheinbar kennen wir uns?
soviel zum Thema "engstirnig"


----------



## Laben (24. Dezember 2016)

Offenbar.. Ich sprach dich jedoch nicht direkt an. Wenn du dich angesprochen gefühlt hast...


----------



## cschaeff (24. Dezember 2016)

@Laben
Du rührst die Werbetrommel an der falschen Stelle. Hier sind halt mehr Leute unterwegs, die keinen Bock auf guiding haben, sondern über genügend Neugier und Erfahrung verfügen, ihre Touren selber zu planen (wo auch immer). 
Dafür braucht es keine Anbieter, kein shuttle, keine guides und keine geshapten trails. Einfach nur nen schönen Maultierpfad und entspannte Menschen, die sich nicht daran stören, dass jemand da mit dem radl unterwegs ist.
Problematisch wirds doch erst dann, wenn die Kommerzialisierung einsetzt und man besondere Infrastruktur schafft. Die will kostenintensiv gepflegt werden und braucht deswegen zahlungswillige Kundschaft, und zwar möglichst viele.
Die Attraktivität bestimmter Spots ist halt Fluch und Segen zugleich: Das gute Geschäft geht immer einher mit zunehmendem Nutzungdruck und einer erhöhten Warscheinlichkeit, auch hirnlose Idioten anzuziehen.
Diesen Konflikt wirst du wohl aushalten müssen.


----------



## Laben (24. Dezember 2016)

Ich denke doch das Thema war die Frage nach den Trails auf Teneriffa. Davon gibt es einige und auch sehr viele in einschlägigen Websites... Wer also schon so autonom sein mag,  dann findet man auch die.
Wer kein Bock auf guiding hat, der muss selbstverständlich mit Überraschungen rechnen. So ist das in der Fremde


----------



## cschaeff (24. Dezember 2016)

Laben schrieb:


> Ich denke doch das Thema war die Frage nach den Trails auf Teneriffa. Davon gibt es einige und auch sehr viele in einschlägigen Websites... Wer also schon so autonom sein mag,  dann findet man auch die.
> Wer kein Bock auf guiding hat, der muss selbstverständlich mit Überraschungen rechnen. So ist das in der Fremde


Und wer keinen Bock auf (böse) Überraschungen hat, fährt halt da hin, wo biker willkommen sind


----------



## Sylvester68 (24. Dezember 2016)

Der Ausführung von Scylla möchte ich mich zu 100% anschließen. Free Motion wollte in diesem Jahr mit Touren auf TF anfangen. Nichts ist passiert. Da ist die Wanderlobby zu stark.


----------



## Nomadbiker (24. Dezember 2016)

Jetzt bleibt en bisschen Locker, Laben  hat sicher auch einen Grund so zu argumentieren. Ich bin auf jeden Fall ab 01.01.2017 auf Teneriffa/ El Hierro und ich werd euch danach von meinen Erfahrungen berichten. Fahr mit meinem Kumpel,wir sind eher die Tourenbiker die Uphill und Downhill gleichermaßen fahren. Müll mitnehmen und Rücksicht auf Wanderer sind für uns ebenfalls selbsverständlich, obwohl wenn wir Deutsche sind. Hat auch glaub ich mit der Nationalität nix zu tun. Touren werden spontan geplant und natürlich ohne Guide durchgeführt. Für uns brauch keiner eine Strecke anzulegen und pflegen, wir brauchen kein Anlieger, Drops, Sprünge noch sonst irgendwas, wir nutzen das an Wegen was vorhanden ist und machen da auch nix Kaputt. Wir werden einige Hundert an € dort lassen für Essen und Unterkunft und den Empfängern sei es gegönnt. Wenn wir dabei schlechte Erfahrungen machen werden. dann isses halt so und wir werden in Zukunft auf andere Urlaubsorte ausweichen. Zu mehr als sich beim Biken angemessen zu verhalten fühl ich mich aber auch nicht verpflichtet ob im Urlaub oder Daheim.Mehr gibts dazu nicht zu sagen.


----------



## Laben (25. Dezember 2016)

Naja, sich mit den alten Forum-Hasen anlegen, ist halt nicht immer das klügste, ich behalte aber meine Meinung nicht für mich, nur weil sie alt eingesessen nicht gefällt. Das überrascht wohl einige  

Zum Nomadbiker kann ich nur sagen, dass ich euch viel Spaß wünsche und klasse finde, dass ihr euch von diesen Aussagen nicht abschrecken lasst. 
Auch wenn ich finde, dass immer sehr vergessen wird, dass ein Urlaub hier verdammt billig ist, im Vergleich zu nahezu allen Biken-Orten. Auch das könnte bei Gelegenheit gern geschätzt werden, denn es ist sicher einer von vielen Gründen, auch mal Teneriffa zu bereisen. 
Solltet ihr ein paar Tipps bezüglich einiger Routen brauchen, sagt gern bescheid. 

Zu Freemotion kann und möchte ich mich nicht äußern, aber darauf aufmerksam machen, dass dies weder der größte,  noch der "beste" Anbieter auf der Insel ist und ich den Bezug zu dem Veranstalter dauerhaft noch nicht recht verstehe. 

Bike-Spirit - Neu in Norden, Giant Bikes
MTB- active - 10 Jahre hier, Canyon Bikes
Bike-Base.eu - 8 Jahre, Radon bikes 
Digasport - 7 Jahre mit Scott Bikes, wenn ich mich nicht irre
Ich hau mich jetzt erstmal 2000m runter und wünsche euch nun wundervollen Weihnachtsmorgen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (25. Dezember 2016)

Laben schrieb:


> Naja, sich mit den alten Forum-Hasen anlegen, ist halt nicht immer das klügste



Mit guten Argumenten kein Problem.
Dem, was Du schreibst, konnte ich bisher aber nicht mal entnehmen, was genau Du eigentlich willst.


----------



## Laben (25. Dezember 2016)

Was ich will ist doch recht einfach... Ich widerspreche denen, die behaupten, dass auf der Insel nicht ruhig und entspannt Biken ist. Das ist einfach falsch und schreckt die jenigen ab, die sich das noch nicht angesehen haben.
Die Infos sind nicht nur alt, sondern maßlos überzogen, so dass ich denke, dass auch eine andere Aussage mal wichtig ist, denn die Frage war hier nicht der Sinn und Unsinn über die Legalität der Trails ;-)

Ich habe nicht nur argumentiert, sondern euch sogar zwei drei Beispiele gegeben, dass Meinungen aus 2014 nicht mehr die aktuellsten sind und mich eingemischt, als Menschen abrieten oder warnten, die selbst schon länger nicht mehr da waren.
Wenn aber die Bilder und Links, die meine Argumentation untermauern von euch komplett ignoriert werden, liegt das wohl nicht an mir.
Hier nochmal ein kleiner Screenshot aktueller Strecken die jeder Trottel finden kann und nach meinen AKTUELLEN Erfahrung absolut fahrbar fahrbar sind, auf denen ich selbst oft Wanderern und auch dem Medio begegnete und nie Probleme bekam. Ein einziges Mal wurde ich gebeten, und das sehr freundlich, die Piste zu nutzen.
Der Screenshot zeigt nur einen Bruchteil der Trails, wie man sieht, für jeden zu finden, ohne Hexerei.
Welche Trails davon allerdings gepflegt sind, wissen selbstverständlich die Locals und Veranstalter. Dann spart man sich die befürchtete "böse Überraschung"... Wer Abenteuerer sein will und auf eigene Faust losziehen, der brauch sich doch nicht über Überraschungen wundern.


----------



## kamikater (25. Dezember 2016)

Also ich kann auf Anhieb mit deinem Screenshot gar nichts anfangen :-(
Aber zum Thema: Ich war schon mehrfach auf Tenerife (im Norden) und hatte bislang keine Probleme; war aber auch mehr auf Pisten unterwegs. Die Landschaft ist jedenfalls super.


----------



## Laben (25. Dezember 2016)

Der Screenshot zeigt nur einen kleinen Teil der Trails im nördlichen Teil der Insel und stammt aus Komoot.
Noch etwas weiter raus gezoomt, sieht man leider die Trails nicht mehr, aufgrund der Skalierung.

Freut mich sehr, dass es auch andere Meinungen gibt


----------



## cxfahrer (25. Dezember 2016)

Laben schrieb:


> Was ich will ist doch recht einfach...
> 
> ...Dann spart man sich die befürchtete "böse Überraschung"... Wer Abenteuerer sein will und auf eigene Faust losziehen, der brauch sich doch nicht über Überraschungen wundern.


 
Sag doch einfach, dass du Guide bist und Touren anbietest, und dann mit dir aufgrund deiner hervorragenden Orts-und Sprachkenntnisse keinerlei Probleme mit dem Medioambiente zu befürchten sind. Und man andernfalls eben hohe Strafen riskiert.


----------



## Laben (25. Dezember 2016)

Auch wenn das wohl keiner mag sich zu wiederholen...
Ich bin KEIN Guide ;-) Ich bin ein Kaufmann Herzchen, der nicht mal spanisch spricht, zumindest nicht so, dass ich mich ernsthaft mit einem Canario unterhalten kann.
Demnach also absolut falsche Unterstellung deiner Seits....
Warum auch sonst, sollte ich anderen Bikern, Tipps für Routen geben wollen... Kontraproduktiv für einen Guide

Und ein letztes Mal... Ihr labert immer von Strafen, auch sehr hohen. Wer von euch hat denn tatsächlich eine gezahlt?? Oder fruchtlose Behauptung Nummer 2?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtmag (25. Dezember 2016)

Es ist doch ganz einfach. Teneriffa ist eine grandiose Insel mit tollen Trails. Ich war bereits mehrfach dort zum biken, mit und ohne Guides. Das ändert leider nichts an der Tatsache, das sich die Stimmung seitens der Behörden gegen die Biker in den letzten Jahren verschlechtert hat. Ich habe bereits mitbekommen, wie Fahrer abgestraft wurden und teils empfindliche Strafen bezahlt wurden. Es gibt einen Grund, warum einer der besten Anbieter auf der Insel nach El Hierro gegangen ist. Bestimmt nicht wegen der vielen Rentner in Puerto.

Auch wenn man sicherlich noch dort fahren kann, so hat man die Verbote und evtl. Schwierigkeiten immer im Hinterkopf und das macht schlicht keinen Spaß. Schon gar nicht im Urlaub. Da Teneriffa nunmal nicht alternativlos ist, gehe ich eben dorthin, wo es entspannter zugeht. Das kann die Nachbarinsel sein, oder andere Regionen in Europa, oder sogar noch weiter weg. Es gibt genug Möglichkeiten mittlerweile, so das ich mich dem möglichen Stress schlicht nicht aussetze. Und ja, ich weiß, das die Jungs und Locals auf der Insel um bessere Bedingungen kämpfen, so wie wir das hier in DE auch tun. Die Insel lebt vom Tourismus und das einzige, was die zum Handeln bewegt, sind ausbleibende Gäste. Wobei das gewissen Verantwortlichen auch egal ist, es ist ja nicht so das dort alle Behörden an einem Strang ziehen. Ganz im Gegenteil...


----------



## Laben (25. Dezember 2016)

Absolut richtig, kann ich nur so unterschreiben!

Es geht zu wenig und zu langsam voran hier auf der Insel, vor allem für die Biker und die rechtliche Grundlage verändert sich leider gar nicht oder nur langsam.
@dirtmag:
Was den "besten" Anbieter angeht, der nach el Hierro gegangen ist, das ist falsch!
MTB-Avtive ist weiterhin auf Teneriffa, es werden nur Camps auf El Hierro Angeboten. Die Gesetze dort sind aber EXAKT die selben... Der einzige Unterschied: nicht so viele Touristen, demnach also nahezu keine Kontrollen.
Das Hauptgeschaeft von Active befindet sich aber nichts desto trotz weiter auf Teneriffa.
Die ziehen täglich mit 2 Gruppen a 8 Personen auf Teneriffa los... Und wirklich täglich... Alles samt Enduro-Jungs, die sicher keine Pisten fahren.
Auch der Bikepark hier wird fleißig vom Eigentümer dieses Anbieters supported. Also ein Wechsel nach El Hierro ist quatsch... Das war nur ein Wachstum der Firma, denn auf Teneriffa gibt es viel Konkurrenz, vor allem im letzten Jahr


----------



## Laben (25. Dezember 2016)

Aber: Ihr Biker könnt die Insel ja selbstverständlich meiden, davon kann euch keiner auch abhalten. Im Gegenteil... Leider werden die Biker hier sogar regelrecht vergrault und auf die Nachbarinseln abgeschoben. Der Sinn dahinter ist noch nicht ganz klar, zumindest mir nicht... Das Problem jedoch ist mir klar:
Es wartet nicht die ganze Welt auf uns Biker
Die Insel platzt sowieso aus allen Nähten, weil es kaum günstige Alternativen für Urlauber gibt.
Jetzt im Dezember ist der gesamte Norden zu 95% ausgelastet, das sind neue Rekordzahlen...an Urlaubern mangelt es der Regierung also nicht. Und die gehen alle in den Loro Parque, Siam Park und kloppen hunderte von euros ins Hotel.
Aus rein wirtschaftliches Sicht... Muss man auch die Regierung verstehen...
"wir Biker bringen so viel Geld mit".... Das sehe ich hier aber anders... Meist reicht eine Unterkunft zum Schlafen, da muss nix besonderes drin sein. Verpflegung gibt es den Tag über aus dem Supermarkt und nichtmal die Guides wollen bezahlt werden. Rentable Urlauber sehen anders aus und die Insel lebt halt genau davon... Außer Urlauber haben die nix. Paar Bananen halt noch...


----------



## mw.dd (25. Dezember 2016)

dirtmag schrieb:


> Das ändert leider nichts an der Tatsache, das sich die Stimmung seitens der Behörden gegen die Biker in den letzten Jahren verschlechtert hat. Ich habe bereits mitbekommen, wie Fahrer abgestraft wurden und teils empfindliche Strafen bezahlt wurden.





dirtmag schrieb:


> Auch wenn man sicherlich noch dort fahren kann, so hat man die Verbote und evtl. Schwierigkeiten immer im Hinterkopf und das macht schlicht keinen Spaß. Schon gar nicht im Urlaub.





Laben schrieb:


> Absolut richtig, kann ich nur so unterschreiben!



Wenn das so richtig ist, dass Du es unterschreiben willst: Wieso empfiehlst Du ernsthaft eine Bikeurlaub auf TF?
Es bestätigt ja das, was @scylla und @Prof. Dr. YoMan schon geschrieben haben...


----------



## Laben (25. Dezember 2016)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Wenn das so richtig ist, dass Du es unterschreiben willst: Wieso empfiehlst Du ernsthaft eine Bikeurlaub auf TF?
> Es bestätigt ja das, was @scylla und @Prof. Dr. YoMan schon geschrieben haben...



Lies mal auch den Rest dazu  Aber JA, ich empfehle den Bike-urlaub auf Teneriffa. Das hast du richtig verstanden


----------



## mw.dd (25. Dezember 2016)

Laben schrieb:


> "wir Biker bringen so viel Geld mit".... Das sehe ich hier aber anders... Meist reicht eine Unterkunft zum Schlafen, da muss nix besonderes drin sein. Verpflegung gibt es den Tag über aus dem Supermarkt und nichtmal die Guides wollen bezahlt werden. Rentable Urlauber sehen anders aus und die Insel lebt halt genau davon... Aus Urlauber haben die nix. Paar Bananen halt noch...



Mir geht es gut und ich achte im Urlaub nicht auf's Geld. Guiding-Dienstleistungen und Shuttles nehme ich gern in Anspruch...
Beim letzten Mal La Palma habe ich für 2 Personen /10 Tage rund 3000€ ausgegeben. 
Reicht das, um genauso wertgeschätzt zu werden wie ein Thomas-Cook-AI-Pauschaltourist?


----------



## Laben (25. Dezember 2016)

Und dann hast du auch Freude und keine Sorgen  Oder gab es Probleme?

Der Großteil hier sucht doch aber nach billigen und selbständigen Möglichkeiten... Darum ging es doch... Bloß kein Geld für nen Guide, ausgeschilderte Wege und Begrüßung der örtlichen Behörde


----------



## cxfahrer (25. Dezember 2016)

Nein, es ging darum ob ich Angst vor willkürlicher Bestrafung durch unwirsche Forstpolizei haben muss oder nicht.


----------



## Laben (25. Dezember 2016)

Leute... Diese Behauptungen und Schlüsse die ihr zieht sind doch wohl nicht euer ernst.
Nicht zuletzt das el Hierro Ding ist der knaller 

Macht euch doch einfach wirklich mal schlau, statt durch Titelschlagzeilen voreilige Schlüsse zu ziehen. Expansion und Umzug sind unterschiedliche Dinge.
MTB-Active ist nach el Hierro, weil so viele Biker nach Teneriffa kommen, dass er sich Nen zweiten Laden und zweites Risiko leisten kann. SO schlimm steht es um die Radler 

Meine Erfahrungen: 6 Monate nahezu täglicher Start von Portillo bis runter nach Puerto. Einziger Vorfall: einmal auf Piste geben. 

Ich lebe immer noch hier und bekomme es haut nah mit. Wer ne Frage hat, gern anschreiben, ansonsten bin ich raus aus der Unterhaltung


----------



## Nomadbiker (25. Dezember 2016)

Oh Mann wieder sauviele Kritiker hier unterwegs, muß am schlechten Wetter liegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laben (25. Dezember 2016)

Dazu habe ich vielleicht etwas feines 
Zumindest das Wetter hier ist einfach herrlich


----------



## Sylvester68 (25. Dezember 2016)

@Laben
Free Motion hat einen riesigen Vorteil gegenüber allen anderen Anbietern : Ich bekomme hier die neuesten Modelle vollgefederter MTBs. Dabei liegt die Betonung auf *Vollgefedert*. Alle anderen Anbieter haben in Ihrem Angebot (außer bei geführten Touren) olle Hardtails. Und weder das eine noch das andere tue ich mir an. Letztes mal (Frühjahr2016) bin ich 2 Wochen mit einem 29"er Stumpi rumgefahren. Hauptsächlich die Trails im Süden, die wohl "geduldet" sind. Im letzten Urlaub auf GranCanaria bin ich 27,5" Enduro , das 2017er Modell Ladenneu (!) gefahren. Ich war tatsächlich der erste auf dem gebuchtem Rad !!! Damit die Trails zu fahren war einfach nur Megageil !!!!!

Und ja, ich lasse mir den Urlaub auch was kosten. Vieles habe ich mit Guide gemacht.

ich wünsche Dir und allen anderen hier ein schönes Weihnachtsfest.


----------



## mtb-active (25. Dezember 2016)

Hallo @Laben,
es freit mich dass Du dich bei der Legalisierung der Trails auf Tenerife engagieren möchtest. Ich bin gerne bereit dich dabei zu unterstützen. Du hast geschrieben dass Du oder das Unternehmen für das du arbeitest schon dabei seid etwas zu ändern. Mit wem hast Du geredet? Laut deiner eigenen Aussage sprichst Du kein spanisch! Ich war in den vergangenen Jahren auf zig meetings und habe weder dich noch den Chef dort getroffen. Komisch oder?
Hat das Unternehmen für das du arbeitest eine Touren Genehmigung oder eine Liezens zur Personenbeförderung? Als professioneller Tourenanbieter sollte man sich so gut wie möglich an die Vorschriften die in den Land wo man lebt halten. Trails zu fahren die mit Verbotsschilder gekennzeichnet sind mit Kunden zu befahren ( Anaga, Bajamar und Hidalgo Anfang Dezember  ist nicht OK und föhrt dazu dass die Situation sich verschlechtert. 
Wir fahren auch Trails!!!! Aber KEINE offizielle Wanderwege mit Verbotsschilder!!
Die Gesetzeslage ist eben NICHT auf allen Insel gleich. Es gibt die Kanarenregierung und die Inselregierungen (Cabildos insulares) Im Nutzungsplan (PRUG) vom Cabildo de Tenerife steht "in Naturschutzgebieten ist das biken abseits von pistas (Forstwegen) VERBOTEN. Das ist Fakt!! Ich weiss nicht was in den PRUGS von La Palma, Gran Canaria, La Gomera steht aber auf El Hierro ist das befahren der Wanderwege bis auf wenige Ausnahmen ERLAUBT!!
Deine Aussagen hier sind also nicht OK!! Kein Parkranger hier wird dich freundlich grüssen wenn er dich auf einem Trail erwischt. Im Süden ist die Lage etwas enspannter zumindest gibt's dort weniger Ranger 
Ansonsten möchte ich deine Aussagen nicht weiter kommentieren. Eins noch, unser Umzug nach El Hierro hat sehr wohl etwas mit der Trail-Situation zu tun. Wir haben keinen Bock auf Stress mit den Behörden und sind deshalb diesen Schritt gegangen.
Mir ist nicht bekannt dass ein Tourist wegen biken auf Trails eine Strafe erhalten und das ist gut so 

Mit besten Grüssen
Ralf


----------



## cschaeff (25. Dezember 2016)

Jetzt wirds interessant...


----------



## Laben (25. Dezember 2016)

Jetzt wird es spannend.... In welchem Zusammenhang steht denn nun mein Job hier  Ich gebe meine Erfahrungen hier als Mountainbiker wider... Nicht als Touren Anbieter... Vllt ist das noch nicht angekommen, aber ich bin KEIN GUIDE. Und sicher auch kein Rechtsanwalt und hab das auch nicht behauptet. Geschweige denn habe ich behauptet, mein Arbeitgeber wäre da aktiv oder ich persönlich oO
 Ich habe behauptet, dass Anbieter da längst dran arbeiten seit sehr langer Zeit und immer noch nach Wegen suchen eine Einigung zu finden. Allen voran MTB-Active... Und die Lösung ja nicht sein kann, die Insel zu meiden, wenn man als Biker dort radeln möchte... Denn wenn hier keine radeln wollen würde... Hätten wir diese Unterhaltung doch nicht.
Was ich behaupte: ich als normaler Biker, außerhalb einer geguideten Tour, habe KEINE Probleme mit irgendwelchen Medios oder Guardia auf der Piste...
Sicher ist das für die kommerziellen Anbieter was anderes und die sollten sich an alles halten,aber entscheidet euch doch mal nach welchen Infos ihr sucht. Hier war die die Frage nach trails Ohne touren Anbieter... Die brauchen weder Genehmigungen, noch geht man davon aus, dass sie Gesetzesunterschiede in dem Maße kennen... Da sind wir wieder bei der Arbeit der Guides bzw Anbieter...
Aber als normal bikender Tourist.... Ich habe noch niemanden eine Strafe zahlen sehen. Das sagtest du auch ja gerade...


----------



## scylla (25. Dezember 2016)

Laben schrieb:


> Der Großteil hier sucht doch aber nach billigen und selbständigen Möglichkeiten... Darum ging es doch... Bloß kein Geld für nen Guide, ausgeschilderte Wege und Begrüßung der örtlichen Behörde



Aha, nur weil man keinen Bock auf geguidete Gruppen hat, bzw. lieber sein eigenes Ding macht, ist man geizig und will nur keinen Guide ausgeben. Und nur weil man keinen Guide braucht, braucht man ausgeschilderte Wege. Lustiges Weltbild.
Thema: "engstirnig". Oh mann 



mtb-active schrieb:


> Mir ist nicht bekannt dass ein Tourist wegen biken auf Trails eine Strafe erhalten und das ist gut so



Die äußerst unfreundlich ausgesprochene Androhung einer "hohen Strafe", bei einer Begegnung auf einer Straße beim Hochradeln, hat mir vor zwei Jahren (so lange ist das nicht wirklich her ) gereicht. Nein, wir mussten nicht zahlen, hätte auch keinen rechtlich haltbaren Grund dafür gegeben. Aber ich fand es äußerst glaubhaft, dass wir hätten zahlen dürfen, wenn wir "in flagranti" erwischt worden wären.


----------



## Laben (25. Dezember 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Aha, nur weil man keinen Bock auf geguidete Gruppen hat, bzw. lieber sein eigenes Ding macht, ist man geizig und will nur keinen Guide ausgeben. Und nur weil man keinen Guide braucht, braucht man ausgeschilderte Wege. Lustiges Weltbild.
> Thema: "engstirnig". Oh mann



Es gibt offizielle Trails... Z.b. Active fährt sie , nach eigener Aussage. Einen Guide, bekommst du gern auch ohne Gruppe und für dich allein, eine Frage des Geldes. Und wenn du keinen Local kennst, der die Trails kennt musst auf eigene Faust los.
Und wer auf eigene Faust, ohne Hilfe von anderen los mag, muss halt mit Überraschungen rechnen wie überall anders auch...
 Aber wie hier schon oft erwähnt; Das sind nicht die Urlauber die zur Kasse gebeten werden... Und genau und auch NUR das ist meine Aussage.

JA, das Biken hier ist generell nur auf den Pisten erlaubt, ICH habe die letzten 7 Monate im Norden, nie Probleme gehabt und wir waren maximal zu dritt unterwegs. Also eine normale Gruppe, nix geguidetes eben die, die sich hier im Forum nach Trails und Risiken erkundigen, oder verstehe ich das falsch?!


----------



## Laben (25. Dezember 2016)

Nachvollziehbar und dann haben die Jungs ihren Job ja richtig gemacht.
Schade nur, dass das zwangsläufig zu solchen Meinungen und zur Warnung für andere führt.

Mein Ziel war nur, mit meiner aktuellen Erfahrung, davon zu berichten, dass ich das Problem nicht habe. Auch wenn sicher immer wieder irgendwo gedroht wird, davon höre ich immer wieder oben von Einheimischen... Doch das kenne ich bereits aus allen anderen Ländern, vor allem von den Wanderern, mit denen komme ich oft nicht ins Grüne.   Wenn dahinter allerdings eine Behörde steht, wird es gerade den pflichtbewussten Deutschen schnell bammel....
Aber wie gesagt, ich habe die letzten Monate andere Erfahrungen gemacht und fahre fast ausschließlich von Portillo los im Norden. Allerdings eben auch keine große geguidete Gruppe, sondern friedliche maximale 3 Männecken.
Daher weise ich auch den Vorwurf vom Arbeitgeber von mir... Aus der Sicht sind die Infos nicht! Aus der Sicht der Anbieter ist Teneriffa Mist, weil alles was Spaß macht, verboten ist und sie mit ihren Gruppen wohl das Hauptziel sein werden.


----------



## Laben (25. Dezember 2016)

Sylvester68 schrieb:


> @Laben
> Free Motion hat einen riesigen Vorteil gegenüber allen anderen Anbietern : Ich bekomme hier die neuesten Modelle vollgefederter MTBs. Dabei liegt die Betonung auf *Vollgefedert*. Alle anderen Anbieter haben in Ihrem Angebot (außer bei geführten Touren) olle Hardtails.


 Ich weiß von einigen Anbietern, mit guten Marken-Fullys, die diese verleihen. Ob dies allerdings erst seit 6-7 Monaten ist, weiss ich selbstverständlich nicht. Sag das nächste mal gern bescheid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (26. Dezember 2016)

Laben schrieb:


> Es gibt offizielle Trails... Z.b. Active fährt sie , nach eigener Aussage. Einen Guide, bekommst du gern auch ohne Gruppe und für dich allein, eine Frage des Geldes. Und wenn du keinen Local kennst, der die Trails kennt musst auf eigene Faust los.
> Und wer auf eigene Faust, ohne Hilfe von anderen los mag, muss halt mit Überraschungen rechnen wie überall anders auch...



Junge, auch wenn das nicht in dein Weltbild passt: es gibt hier Leute, die eine Karte besitzen, mit dieser Karte umgehen können, keine Hilfe von anderen dabei brauchen, und denen das Spaß macht.



Laben schrieb:


> Nachvollziehbar und dann haben die Jungs ihren Job ja richtig gemacht.



Du meinst also, dass es richtig ist, dass die Behörden gezielt Biker vergraulen. Damit haben sie augenscheinlich Erfolg, und du meinst, sie hätten ihren Job damit richtig gemacht. Dann ist doch alles gut. Alles so wie es sein soll, Thema beendet.

PS: Es nervt echt langsam


----------



## Laben (26. Dezember 2016)

Stimmt 
Wir einigen uns einfach darauf, dass das Biken hier verboten ist! 
Trails gibt es jede Menge, Drohungen gab es (eine?!) tatsächlich an Urlauber und von empfindlich hohen Geldstrafen für touristische Biker labern immer alle nur 
￼￼bye Bye


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (26. Dezember 2016)

@scylla, es gibt eine Ignoreliste.


----------



## Sylvester68 (26. Dezember 2016)

mtb-active hat eine nette Alternative ins Spiel gebracht : El Hiero. Dort war ich noch nicht und die Trails sind zum allergrößten Teil frei zugänglich. Ich stelle mir dabei eher die Frage nach der Erreichbarkeit der Insel. Es soll dort ehre so eine Art Privatunterkunfts..... irgendwas geben und kleine Pensionen. Auf die Insel kommt man wohl nur mit der Fähre von Teneriffa aus ? 

Ist vielleicht etwas schwieriger als nach La Gomera zu kommen, wobei ich sagen muß, daß mich die "Verbote" die es dort gibt dazu reizen die Insel nicht wieder zu besuchen.

War vielleicht jemand von Euch schon mal dort (El Hiero) und kann mal erklären, wie das funktioniert.


----------



## Nomadbiker (26. Dezember 2016)

Also um das nochmal festzuhalten was ich jetzt so verstanden habe an Infos:  Im Gebiet Teide Nationalpark ist Biken generell  nich erlaubt, außer zur Durchquerung auf der Nationalstraße. Ab dem Plateau bis zur Küste ist Biken auf Trails nicht erwünscht, bzw auch nicht wirklich erlaubt, wird aber nicht bestraft. Die Ranger sind aber eigentlich nur für den Nationalpark zuständig oder springen die auch auf den Pisten von Plateau Richtung Küsten rum?? Denn wenn nicht, ist es eigentlich nur eine Sache zwischen den Wanderern und den Biker um angemessen aneinander vorbeizukommen.Das es gerade im Urlaub da auch genug rücksichtslose Fullfaceidioten gibt(nix gegen Downhiller allgemein!!), die sich  unangemessen und rücksichtslos verhalten ist mir schon Klar, deshalb wahrscheinlich auch das schlechte Bild das die Biker auf Teneriffa Nord haben.Ist wahrscheinlich auch zuviel los auf den Wanderwegen nahe des Nationalparks, sodas sich die Wanderer gestört fühlen würden von andauernd vorbeischießenden Biker. Das kann ich dann durchaus nachvollziehen. Bitte berichtigt mich wenn ich etwas durcheinanderbringe.


----------



## Nomadbiker (26. Dezember 2016)

Sylvester68 schrieb:


> War vielleicht jemand von Euch schon mal dort (El Hiero) und kann mal erklären, wie das funktioniert.


Wir fliegen nächste Woche , sind 6Tage auf Teneriffa und geplant 6Tage auf El Hierro, wollen da auch Wandern und Biken. Ich werd dann ma berichten wie es war.Auf jeden Fall gehts mit der Fähre ab Teneriffa für 100€ hin und zurück.
Wir planen alles spontan,ham nix vorgebucht sind dank Minimalgepäck und Minischlafsack dann aber auch absolut unabhängig von allem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (26. Dezember 2016)

Die "Agente Forestal", sowas wie Forstbeamte, sind überall aktiv. Auch außerhalb des Nationalparks. 



Sylvester68 schrieb:


> War vielleicht jemand von Euch schon mal dort (El Hiero) und kann mal erklären, wie das funktioniert.



Ich war zwar noch nicht auf El Hierro, aber das funktioniert mit Sicherheit ganz genauso wie nach La Gomera zu kommen 
Du fliegst nach TF, schaust, dass du irgendwie vom Flughafen zum Fährhafen kommst (oder machst wahlweise noch ne Zwischenübernachtung auf TF), steigst in die Fähre ein, und auf El Hierro wieder aus, fertig ist die Laube. 
Ich find's ganz praktisch, direkt auf TF ein Auto zu nehmen. Dann hat man da seinen ganzen Krempel drin und fährt damit einfach auf die Fähre. Man muss halt schauen, dass die Autovermietung das erlaubt. Ein paar schließen Fährüberfahrten aus. Und man muss sich bewusst sein, dass man im Zweifel ein Problem haben könnte, wenn auf der anderen Insel was mit dem Mietauto passiert. Je nach Bedingungen darf man dann selbst schauen, wie man die defekte Karre wieder nach TF zurück bringt.
Alternativ halt Taxi oder Bus.
Fähre von Armas oder Fred Olsen (schneller). Nach El Hierro fährst du halt etwas länger Schiffchen als nach La Gomera. Aber geht schon. Wir sind auch schonmal von TF nach LP übergesetzt, das ging auch (auch wenn mir die ganze Zeit hundsübel war).

Wenn du mit mtb-active nach El Hierro fahren willst, werden die sich mit Sicherheit um alles kümmern. Einfach mal anschreiben und fragen.


----------



## Sylvester68 (26. Dezember 2016)

@Nomadbiker
Im wesentlichen verstehe ich das auch so. Nur daß es zwischendrinnen immer wieder Stellen gibt, die nicht befahren werden dürfen.

Wenn Du im Norden (Puerto de la Cruz) bist, dann schau mal zum Zentralen Busdepot. Dort fährt täglich ein Bus zum Pico. An Wochenenden und an Feiertagen ist dieser Rappelvoll mit einheimischen Bikern. Genau das ist Deine Chance. Die meisten von denen fahren bis nach El Portillo. Vielleicht kannst Du Dich denen anschließen und dann mal schauen, auf welchen Trails die abfahren.

Im Süden: Oberhalb von Villaflor (ca 3-4km Richtung Teide) gibt es so eine Art Campingplatz. Dort beginnt der Einstieg in einen Downhilltrail. Den genauen Verlauf dieser und anderer Trails und Touren findest Du hier:  http://www.gpsies.com/?language=de&client=summit#10_28.241488817301672_-16.577682495117188_hikebike

Es gibt einen Bus, den Du von Playa de las Americas benutzen kannst, der Dich im Süden über Villaflor bis zur Basis der Teideseilbahn bringt. Leider weiß ich nicht mehr die genaue Abfahrtzeit und die Nummer. Ich glaube, das war so gegen 9:30 am Zentralen Depot. Der Bus ist Gold wert, weil Du sonst alles hochkurbeln mußt.

Ich wünsche Dir einen wunderschönen Urlaub auf Teneriffa und berichte mal, wie es Dir ergangen ist.

@scylla 
danke.


----------



## mtb-active (26. Dezember 2016)

Das Verbot bezieht sich auf Naturschutzgebiete (espacio natural protegido). Auf Teneriffa haben das Glück, oder Pech, dass große Teile unter Naturschutz stehen. Davon sind auch Küstenzonen betroffen. Vereinfacht kann man sagen dort wo es Spaß macht ist es verboten. Es gibt auf der Insel mehrmals 2000km Singletrails!!! Die Ranger können unmöglich alle kontrollieren was heißt jede Bikestation hat so seine Trails die für die Ranger schwer zu erreichen sind.
Ich kann nur für uns sprechen wir benutzen Trails die sehr schwach frequentiert sind. Damit das so bleibt verrate ich natürlich nicht wo das ist. Bitte um Verständnis  Mike von Tenerife No Limits (Tourenanbieter im Süden) hat dazu auch schon was geschriebenAber Tracks findet ihr im Netz genügend.
Benutzt keine offizielle Wanderwege, PR GR oder SL !!
Super toll wäre wenn sich möglichst viele Beschweren ) Bei der Tourismusbehörde www.webtenerife.es oder direkt bei der Inselregierung www.tenerife.es Geht auch auf Deutsch, Kontakt dann Nombre (Namen) Asunto (Angelegenheit) Mensaje (Nachricht) und dann euer Anliegen. Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt 
Ich hoffe ich konnte euch ein bisschen weiter helfen.
LG Ralf


----------



## Sylvester68 (26. Dezember 2016)

Hallo Ralf,
ist das wirklich die richtige Webseite zum beschweren ? Alles was ich dort lesen kann ist ein "Hallo Welt" auf spanisch.
schöne Weihnachten !


----------



## mtb-active (26. Dezember 2016)

das ist die offizielle Seite der Inselregierung. Oben rechts kannst auf deutsch klicken  Den Beschwerde button haben die Zipfel entfernt, zumindest finde ich keinen mehr.
cheers


----------



## scylla (26. Dezember 2016)

mtb-active schrieb:


> Super toll wäre wenn sich möglichst viele Beschweren ) Bei der Tourismusbehörde www.webtenerife.es oder direkt bei der Inselregierung www.tenerife.es Geht auch auf Deutsch, Kontakt dann Nombre (Namen) Asunto (Angelegenheit) Mensaje (Nachricht) und dann euer Anliegen. Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt



Hab ich jedes Mal gemacht, nachdem ich auf der Insel war. Steter Tropfen und so. Versuchen kann man's mal, kostet ja nix 

Ganz oben rechts: "Contacta con nosotros" bzw. "Kontakt"


----------



## Nomadbiker (26. Dezember 2016)

Danke nochmal für eure Infos und Tips. Da wir zuerst den Teide ab der Küste über Villaflor zu Fuß erwandern wollen(geplante 3 Tage), kann ich mir glaub ich en ganz guten Überblick über die Streckenfrequentierung der Wanderer und das Kontrollgebaren der Ranger verschaffen.
Ich glaube das Hauptproblem ist auch hauptsächlich nur da wo sich alle auf einem Haufen versammeln, nämlich Villaflor und sonstige Touritreffpunkte. Wie Ralf schon gesagt hat werden wir uns am besten die schwach frequentierten Trails vornehmen abseits vom Touristentrubel. Ich denke im Westen werden wir welche finden. Zur Info, das was ich Bergab fahre, will ich auch vorher erstrampelt haben,
deswegen sind wir unabhängig von Bikeshuttle u.ä. Auf guidet Biken ham wir auch keinen großen Bock, im Notfall fahren wir dann auch lieber nur mit nem Hardtail, wenn es sonst kein Fully zu leihen gibt. Wir werden insgesamt aber nur 3-4Tage Biken, dabei interressiert mich vor allem El Hierro weil wir da noch nie waren.


----------



## Sylvester68 (26. Dezember 2016)

@Nomadbiker ,
Villaflor ist nur ein kleiner verschlafener Ort und kein Touristenzentrum. Unterhalb des Ortes gibt es ein von Bikern angelegten Trail. Er befindet sich auf der linken Seite der Straße nach Arona (TF 51).  Nach einem längeren geraden Stück der Straße geht es links auf eine Art schmalen Feldweg herein. Auf der Karte ist ein Montana de Pozo mit 1305m dort eingetragen. Es ist ein netter kleiner gut zu fahrender Downhill. Meist S2. Vorsicht bei dem allerletzten Stück, da gibt es einen bösen Sprung mit einer Spitzkehre sofort nach der Landung.

Den Eingang habe ich nur dank GPS gefunden. Er ist irgendwo im Bereich der breiten Piste und halb zugewachsen.

ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß.


----------



## Pattah (27. Dezember 2016)

ich schließe mich der Frage mal an.. Wer von den hier schreibenden hatte schon eine Strafe zahlen müssen, und wie hoch ist diese ausgefallen?


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (27. Dezember 2016)

Pattah schrieb:


> ich schließe mich der Frage mal an.. Wer von den hier schreibenden hatte schon eine Strafe zahlen müssen, und wie hoch ist diese ausgefallen?



Ich kenne zumindest einen persönlich, den es bei einer der El-Portillo-Abfahrten erwischt hat und das waren mehrere hundert Euro Strafe, allerdings wohnt der auf der Insel. Insofern wäre es durchaus interessant, ob auch bereits Touris abgezockt wurden.

Aber wenn am Einstieg halt schon die Polizei wartet und einen vom Trail verjagt, dann ist das definitiv vom Flair nicht das richtige Bike-Revier für mich. Das ist nicht was ich mir im Urlaub geben muss, da kann man dann auch hier bleiben.

Warum sollte man irgendwo biken wollen, wo es durch demokratisch legitimierte Gesetzgebung verboten wurde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nomadbiker (14. Januar 2017)

So sind nun wieder zurück von unserem Urlaub in Teneriffa und El Hierro. Leider kann ich zum Biken auf Teneriffa nicht viel sagen,da sich mein Kumpel gleich nach 2 Tagen auf der Wanderung von Villaflor zum Teide bei nem Sturz auf !!vereistem!! Wanderweg die Hand geprellt hat und damit unsere geplanten Biketouren leider ausgefallen sind, und nur noch Wandern angesagt war.Auf unseren Wanderungen im Bereich Villaflor und Hochebene am Teide haben wir auch keine Biker oder Fahrspuren gesehen.
Zu El Hierro kann ich ein bisschen mehr sagen da wir dort 9 Tage waren. Also erstmal grunsätzlich ist es echt ein Paradies für alle die Natur, Einsamkeit und Ruhe suchen, grade auch im krassen Gegensatz zu Teneriffas Touristenhochburgen mit ihrer Dauerkirmes. Die Einheimischen waren allesamt sehr freundlich und hilfsbereit, es geht dort alles sehr gemütlich und stressfrei zu.Wir sind mit der Armas-Fähre von Los Christianos für 49,50€ nach El Hierro, diese fährt eimal täglich. Wenn man (s)ein Bike mitnimmt kostet es 7€ mehr. Die Busverbindungen sind zeitenmäßig ok und etwas günstiger als in Teneriffa, allerdings fahren dort meist nur Kleinbusse, dort passt kein Bike zusätzlich rein. In der Hauptstadt Valverde gibt es einen Bikeverleih mit Orbea H50 Hardtails für 20€/Tag.In Frontera gibt es die hier schon erwähnten MTB-Active mit Canyon Bikes, Hardtails wie Fullies in großer Auswahl. Wir waren die ersten 5 tage in la Restinga, ein kleines feines Hafenstädtchen im Süden der Insel und hatten dort überhaupt kein Problem direkt vor ein Appartemento zu finden. Ca 35€ pro Tag kostete es dort. 
Von dort haben wir dann über El Pinar unsere Wanderungen gestartet. Also biketechnisch wäre da auch einiges gegangen,es ist eigentlich alles dabei auf den Trails und Wegen;von sandig bis felsig, von flowig bis extrem anspruchsvoll. Sind natürlich auch steile Rampen und Schiebe/Tragepassagen dabei. Für mich als Tourenfahrer der es gerne kernig mag also ideale Bedingungen.Und auf den Straßen ist verkehrsmäßig auch wenig los sodaß man den Uphill stressfrei fahren kann.
Man sollte sich aber den Wetterbericht genau angucken, wir hatten auf der Wanderung zum höchsten Berg der Insel den Malpaso die absolute Sturmpeitsche ab 1000HM, da wäre an Radfahren nicht mehr zu denken gewesen.Haben auf dem Gipfel und auf dem Trail abwärts  Richtung Frontera einige Radspuren gesehen.Leider wütete die Sturmpeitsche auch am nächsten Tag im GolfoTal in Frontera mit auch nur noch 14grad(wo wir eigentlich ein paar Tage bleiben wollten), sodas wir wieder mit nach La Restinga geflüchtet sind.Dort war es wieder sonnig und 22Grad. Wir haben auf El Hierro öfter die Erfahrung gemacht das es wettertechnisch einen großen Unterschied machen kann an welcher Stelle der Insel man sich gerade befindet. 
Wir haben auf der Insel 5 Wanderungen gemacht und dabei insgesamt nur 2 Biker getroffen allerdings auch nur circa 15 Wanderer; das heißt es ist ziemlich einsam auf den Trails und Wegen und das ist auch gut so.

Mein Fazit für El Hierro:
Für Leute die ihren Bikeurlaub(oder auch Wanderurlaub) komplett selber planen, die die Natur und die Stille lieben, die sich auch nicht von kernigen Auf-und Abfahrten abschrecken lassen, die keinen Bock auf Stress und Kirmes haben, ist die Insel absolut empfehlenswert.
Die Fähre kostet halt nochmal en Hunni extra und die Leih-Bikes sind auch teurer als auf Teneriffa aber der Mehrpreis lohnt sich allemal!
Aufpassen muß man nur beim Wetter, das scheint mir extremer als auf anderen Kanareninseln zu sein.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (15. Januar 2017)

Sodele, ich bin von 9 Tagen Teneriffa zurück. War ein Wanderurlaub und ein Tag Chillen. D.h. 6,5 Tage Wandern.

Ich habe nirgendwo auch nur eine einzige Radspur auf etwas anderem als einer Piste gesehen.
Unterwegs im Tenno, Anaga und im Süden mal bei Vilaflor, sowie noch oben im Nationalparkkern (da habe ich eh keinen erwartet).

Was ich allerdings gesehen habe sind viele Verbotsschilder. Oft auf dem Trail und jeweils an den Kreuzungen zu Pisten mit dem Warnhinweis auf querende Rad/Krad/Autos. Die Traileingänge dann wieder mit Verboten (Rad/Krad/Pferd) gekennzeichnet. Das gilt für Anaga, Tenno und auch für den Süden.

In Summe habe ich vllt. 5 CC-ler (von den Rädern immer Spanier) gesehen und einmal unten in Puerto drei Deutsche mit Downhillern und Vollmontur.

Damit bestätigt sich für mich nochmals, was ich oben lese. Leider (so geil die Trails beim Wandern erscheinen) ist Teneriffa Tour-/Stolper-Tot.

EDIT: Ich war vor vier Jahren das letzte Mal mit dem MTB in Teneriffa und bin dort ohne Probleme im Anaga und der Orotava-Gegend (vorwiegend stolpernd) unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## wastl59 (22. Januar 2017)

Das hör sich alles nicht so berauschend an, ich möchte Ende März eine Woche auf Teneriffa Urlaub machen, hab mr vorgenommen den Teide raufzufahren bis an Gondel. Wo kann ich dort unten ein Bike ausleihen (Hardtail oder Rennrad), bin im Clubhotel Riu Buena Vista, Playa Paraíso untergebracht und will ned so lange nach einem Bike suchen. Kann man dort evtl. vorher nach Bikes anfragen bzw. gibt es eine HP wo man sieht welche Bikes es gibt.


----------



## Sylvester68 (22. Januar 2017)

wastl59 schrieb:


> Das hör sich alles nicht so berauschend an, ich möchte Ende März eine Woche auf Teneriffa Urlaub machen, hab mr vorgenommen den Teide raufzufahren bis an Gondel. Wo kann ich dort unten ein Bike ausleihen (Hardtail oder Rennrad), bin im Clubhotel Riu Buena Vista, Playa Paraíso untergebracht und will ned so lange nach einem Bike suchen. Kann man dort evtl. vorher nach Bikes anfragen bzw. gibt es eine HP wo man sieht welche Bikes es gibt.


schau mal hier : http://www.free-motion.com/en/tenerife/
nach. Ist nicht allzu weit von Deinem Domizil weg. Setz Dich am besten mit den Jungs in Verbindung. 
E-Mail : [email protected]
Tel : +34 922 168 499 

Zu Strecken im Süden der Insel ist hier viel geschrieben worden. Wenn Du bis zur Gondel fahren willst, ist das höchstens eine Rennradrunde. Mit dem MTB ist es zu weit ! Ich empfehle Dir mit dem Bus vom Zentralen Busdepot in Playa de Las Americas hochzuchutteln. Dort oben gibt es noch genug, wo Du Dich auspowern kannst.


----------



## isartrails (24. Januar 2017)

Nomadbiker schrieb:


> Man sollte sich aber den Wetterbericht genau angucken, wir hatten auf der Wanderung zum höchsten Berg der Insel den Malpaso die absolute Sturmpeitsche ab 1000HM, da wäre an Radfahren nicht mehr zu denken gewesen.


Irgendeinen Grund muss es ja haben, dass der Sabinar auf El Hierro so ausschaut...


----------



## Floh (22. Januar 2018)

wastl59 schrieb:


> Das hör sich alles nicht so berauschend an, ich möchte Ende März eine Woche auf Teneriffa Urlaub machen, hab mr vorgenommen den Teide raufzufahren bis an Gondel. Wo kann ich dort unten ein Bike ausleihen (Hardtail oder Rennrad), bin im Clubhotel Riu Buena Vista, Playa Paraíso untergebracht und will ned so lange nach einem Bike suchen. Kann man dort evtl. vorher nach Bikes anfragen bzw. gibt es eine HP wo man sieht welche Bikes es gibt.



Mir geht es genauso wie Dir (gleicher Zeitraum). Will nicht durchgängig MTB fahren, weil Familien-Urlaub, aber würde gerne eine leichte Tour mit Junior und eine anspruchsvollere allein fahren. Frage jetzt mal bei MTB-Active und bei no limits an was die im März so anbieten.


----------



## konaronne (3. Oktober 2019)

Hallo Gemeinde,
Wir waren zu fünft auf Teneriffa und haben mit NO LIMITs die Enduro Strecken im Süden erkundet! Ich kann es jedem empfehlen, der Spaß am Radeln hat. So viele unterschiedliche Trails.., da kommt jeder auf seine Kosten  Langweilig war uns nie! (Räder konnte man auch vor Ort leihen) eine Klasse Woche war das  Vielen Dank an Mike von No Limits, der uns durch den Süden Teneriffas geführt hat


----------

